# What is the Hivemind?



## Kemrain

I keep hearing about this thing, but I've never been told what it is. I can't search, and I don't know Google fu.  My only worry is this, that you can't be told what the hivemind is. That you have to experience it for yourself.

- Kemrain the Wot.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

The Hivemind is power


----------



## Jdvn1

The Hivemind is a state of mind.


----------



## Kemrain

A powerful state of mind?

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> A powerful state of mind?
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



Yes, that too.

We are all the Hivemind.


----------



## Kemrain

I dunno about that.. I don't feel very powerful. Or minded. Or stately.

- Kemrain the Thoughtless.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I keep hearing about this thing, but I've never been told what it is. I can't search, and I don't know Google fu.  My only worry is this, that you can't be told what the hivemind is. That you have to experience it for yourself.
> 
> - Kemrain the Wot.




THe Hivemind is actually two things.  It started as a sort of joke many years ago when the site was smaller.  It was a silly series of threads which created the idea that insted of all the posters being individuals we are all in fact part of Piratecats (one of the moderators of these boards) sub conscience.  That is really where the name came from.

The second part is the Hivmind threads.  They are way off topic, silly, erious threads that are a lot more like conversaitons almost like chats.  Anyone can participate but usually it is mostly people like myself that have the ability to post lots through out the day and use this site to remain sane at work.  

Any other questions?


----------



## Kemrain

Oh, wow. How concise. Thank you, Mr. Epic Ooze.

I have lots of questions! Some of them are more interesting than others.  The ones at the top of the pile, oddly enough, all seem to revolve around Cassini, Saturn and Titan.

And, "Just how cool is Pirate Cat's secret door?"

And, "Has anyone else played Liero?"

And, "Has anyone seen my friend Ian's d4? He lost it at GenCon 3 years ago..."

- Kemrain the Starting to Get the Idea.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> And, "Has anyone else played Liero?"



Yep.  They never came out with the online version they said they were making, though.


----------



## Crothian

How do you know about the secret door?


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> How do you know about the secret door?



He's an Elf.  He got an automatic Search check.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yep.  They never came out with the online version they said they were making, though.



Try Liero Extreme!

http://lieroxtreme.thegaminguniverse.com/faq.php

- Kemrain the Worm.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> How do you know about the secret door?



I saw the Invisible Kitty go through, that's how.

...I've touched the invisible kitty!

- Kemrain the Privelaged.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> He's an Elf.  He got an automatic Search check.



Elf?! HE?!

- Kemrain the *That* Ambiguous?!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Elf?! HE?!
> 
> - Kemrain the That Ambiguous?!



*hides*  That's the second time I've done that this week.  Ay.  Sorry!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Try Liero Extreme!
> 
> http://lieroxtreme.thegaminguniverse.com/faq.php
> 
> - Kemrain the Worm.



That's massively cool.  Looks like I have to pick it up again.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> *hides*  That's the second time I've done that this week.  Ay.  Sorry!



Oh, don't worry about it. I'm actually going for asexually ambiguous gender neutral spokesbeing. I just don't like getting pegged either way.

It's funny to see how people read me.

- Kemrain the Asexual.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's massively cool.  Looks like I have to pick it up again.



Pleased to be of service! It's always fun to pimp other people's freeware games.

- Kemrain the Worm, Again.


----------



## Kemrain

Oh, hay, 700 posts. Neat.

Note: This is not my obligitory Xth post post, this is just me being suprised.

- Kemrain the, of all things, Suprised.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, don't worry about it. I'm actually going for asexually ambiguous gender neutral spokesbeing. I just don't like getting pegged either way.
> 
> It's funny to see how people read me.
> 
> - Kemrain the Asexual.




In a hobby that is easily 75+% male, people are going to assume "he" unless they have reason to do otherwise, just the way it works.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> In a hobby that is easily 75+% male, people are going to assume "he" unless they have reason to do otherwise, just the way it works.



Yeah, 'he' is default.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> In a hobby that is easily 75+% male, people are going to assume "he" unless they have reason to do otherwise, just the way it works.



Well, yes, but I've gon through all the trouble of dropping all these lovely little gender clues.. I'm just playing with ya, Jdvn1.

For some reason, I keep reading Jdvn as "Joy Division".  I need a hobby.

- Kemrain the Suspicious of that 75% Figure.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, yes, but I've gon through all the trouble of dropping all these lovely little gender clues.. I'm just playing with ya, Jdvn1.
> 
> For some reason, I keep reading Jdvn as "Joy Division".  I need a hobby.
> 
> - Kemrain the Suspicious of that 75% Figure.



Gender clues?  Pfft, if it's not blatantly obvious, a guy will miss it.  

And, yes, I've been prodiving joy for citizens since 1629.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, yes, but I've gon through all the trouble of dropping all these lovely little gender clues.. I'm just playing with ya, Jdvn1.
> 
> For some reason, I keep reading Jdvn as "Joy Division".  I need a hobby.
> 
> - Kemrain the Suspicious of that 75% Figure.




That figure is a guess based off of many years in the hobby and seeing who goes to conventions.  It could be off easily in either direction.  

And you have a hobby it seems.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Gender clues?  Pfft, if it's not blatantly obvious, a guy will miss it.
> 
> And, yes, I've been prodiving joy for citizens since 1629.



Yes, yes, the obliviousness of males has been well documented. Can't keep a being from trying, though.

And, I wasn't aware of how busy you are. Were there citizens in 1629, though?

- Kemrain the Confused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yes, yes, the obliviousness of males has been well documented. Can't keep a being from trying, though.



What about my Amulet of Keeping Confused Beings from Trying +2?



			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> And, I wasn't aware of how busy you are. Were there citizens in 1629, though?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused.



Yes, but there were fewer.  I catered to small animals back then too.


----------



## Crothian

There has always been Citizens, the Computer is an ancient and powerful god.....


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> That figure is a guess based off of many years in the hobby and seeing who goes to conventions.  It could be off easily in either direction.



I suspect it is off, given that most women gamers are probably terrified of the stare-at-boobies-fest cons can be. I've only been to one con, and it was awfully creepy. And by 'creepy' I mean 'a blast'.



> And you have a hobby it seems.



Yes, posting to this thread!

- Kemrain the Hooping that Boobies doesn't Offend Eric's Grandmother.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What about my Amulet of Keeping Confused Beings from Trying +2?



Sorry, mate. Nothing can withstand my Tryificator +7. It's all Epic and stuff.




> Yes, but there were fewer.  I catered to small animals back then too.



Um.. I hope this isn't as dirty as it sounds. You might get us Honged.

- Kemrain the Afraid of the Hong.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> And by 'creepy' I mean 'a blast'.



Synonyms are a funny thing.


----------



## Crothian

Well, it also depends on what level of gamer we are counting.  I know a lot more casual femal gamers then serious female gamers for instance.  There are women who game because a boyfriend does for instance, do we count them or only the ones that game because they really like it?  

Cons have gotten better in the past 5 years, least the big ones I goto like Origins and Gen Con.  More women seem to be going to them and I have heard less horror stories from my female friends.  But still I hear too many horror stories then I should.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sorry, mate. Nothing can withstand my Tryificator +7. It's all Epic and stuff.



+7?  And it has a better name?  No wonder.  Remind me to beware Epic Tryings.



			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Um.. I hope this isn't as dirty as it sounds. You might get us Honged.



Yikes.  I hope not either.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Synonyms are a funny thing.



If by synonyms you mean... Bleh, I got nothing. You win!



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> Well, it also depends on what level of gamer we are counting. I know a lot more casual femal gamers then serious female gamers for instance. There are women who game because a boyfriend does for instance, do we count them or only the ones that game because they really like it?
> 
> Cons have gotten better in the past 5 years, least the big ones I goto like Origins and Gen Con. More women seem to be going to them and I have heard less horror stories from my female friends. But still I hear too many horror stories then I should.



Good to hear they're gettign better. I've been too poor and frightened to go back to Gen Con. And, no, I wouldn't count those girl gamers who only game because their boyfriend brings them to game. Unless they have their own dice, I mean.

- Kemrain the d20 Nuker.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> +7?  And it has a better name?  No wonder.  Remind me to beware Epic Tryings.



Tryifications, but I won't hold it against someone who doesn't have the Super Secret Wicked Kewl Secret Super Epic Handbook of Super Secretness. That would be wrong.

- Kemrain the Redundant.


----------



## Kemrain

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Tryifications, but I won't hold it against someone who doesn't have the . That would be wrong.
> 
> - Kemrain the Redundant.



Gah.. I almost typed Super Secret Wicked Kewl Secret Super Epic Handbook of Super Secretions!

- Kemrain the Freudian?


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Good to hear they're gettign better. I've been too poor and frightened to go back to Gen Con.
> - Kemrain the d20 Nuker.




When's the last time you went?  THe Indy facilities are much better.  Its a bigger area so people have room to breath and move around.  Lots of people from EN World go includeing many of the women and from what I hear they enjoy it and don't run into many problems.  I think some of them are planning a girls night at Gen Con this year even.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

Kemrain the Cute said:
			
		

> And, no, I wouldn't count those girl gamers who only game because their boyfriend brings them to game. Unless they have their own dice, I mean.




God.. That's it..I need to start bringing my own dice again!


----------



## Darkness

Kemrain said:
			
		

> For some reason, I keep reading Jdvn as "Joy Division".  I need a hobby.



I like that interpretation. Finally, his name make _some_ sense. (Even if it's not the intended sense.)

And D&D is a good hobby IMO.


----------



## Kemrain

Darkness said:
			
		

> I like that interpretation. Finally, his name make _some_ sense. (Even if it's not the intended sense.)
> 
> And D&D is a good hobby IMO.



Pleased to be of service. And yes, yes it is.

- Kemrain the Agreeor.


----------



## Kemrain

e1ven said:
			
		

> God.. That's it..I need to start bringing my own dice again!



Leech! Get your own!

- Kemrain the Greedy.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> When's the last time you went?  THe Indy facilities are much better.  Its a bigger area so people have room to breath and move around.  Lots of people from EN World go includeing many of the women and from what I hear they enjoy it and don't run into many problems.  I think some of them are planning a girls night at Gen Con this year even.



I went a few years ago, The second or third to last time the event was where it was when it was. Or something. Had a good enough time, but my friends brought me and then abandoned me. "We were just giving you your space," they told me, but I was lost, so lost! Vampore Larpers almost got me! I got lost and fell asleep on a bus! I wanted my mommy!

So, f'I had the money, I'd SO be there now...

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Tryifications, but I won't hold it against someone who doesn't have the Super Secret Wicked Kewl Secret Super Epic Handbook of Super Secretness. That would be wrong.
> 
> - Kemrain the Redundant.



I can't even find the SSWKSSEHSS.  It's too super secret wicked kewl, so I've been pwned by the super secret epicness of super secretness.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So, f'I had the money, I'd SO be there now...
> - Kemrain the Amused.




And you'd be alone since the con isn't until August.....

but save up for 2006, going be a great time!!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I can't even find the SSWKSSEHSS.  It's too super secret wicked kewl, so I've been pwned by the super secret epicness of super secretness.



How do you pronounce pwned?

- Kemrain the Phonetic?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> I like that interpretation. Finally, his name make _some_ sense. (Even if it's not the intended sense.)
> 
> And D&D is a good hobby IMO.



Sense is not a prerequisite of joy.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> How do you pronounce pwned?
> 
> - Kemrain the Phonetic?




silent P, the wn come out a hard C sound, the E is more like the O in obvious, and the D is oddly enough like a D


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> How do you pronounce pwned?
> 
> - Kemrain the Phonetic?



Me, personally?  "Powned."  "Poe-n'd."


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sense is not a prerequisite of joy.




Yes it is

from the SRD

Joy (gerneal Feat)
Requirement: Sense
Benifit: Character can be happy


----------



## jonesy

Hmm.

If it looks like the hivemind, smells like the hivemind, and pretends not to know what the hivemind is, is it the hivemind anyway?


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> And you'd be alone since the con isn't until August.....
> 
> but save up for 2006, going be a great time!!



As cool as it might be, my money is reserved for medical procedures and medications. But anecdotes of past trips are welcome.

- Kemrain the Very, Very Poor.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> Yes it is
> 
> from the SRD
> 
> Joy (gerneal Feat)
> Requirement: Sense
> Benifit: Character can be happy



That might explain a lot... Pity I'll need 2 more feats to be happy. And I was looking forward to Mobility and Spring Attack, too... Oh well..

- Kemrain the Senseless.


----------



## Kemrain

jonesy said:
			
		

> Hmm.
> 
> If it looks like the hivemind, smells like the hivemind, and pretends not to know what the hivemind is, is it the hivemind anyway?



Pretends?! What are you talking about? I have no knowledge of the aforementioned topic. I plead the 5th!

- Kemrain the Incriminated.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> Yes it is
> 
> from the SRD
> 
> Joy (gerneal Feat)
> Requirement: Sense
> Benifit: Character can be happy



Dang it.  I was looking in the 3.0 SRD.  What was I thinking?  Back in 1629, we didn't have SRDs.


----------



## jonesy

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Pretends?! What are you talking about? I have no knowledge of the aforementioned topic. I plead the 5th!
> 
> - Kemrain the Incriminated.



I was talking about the thread itself. I saw the 'What is the Hivemind' topic and the 'Hivemind' label, and the talk inside resembled a hivemind thread, so...  

I've never actually participated in one, but I've always enjoyed reading them.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Pretends?! What are you talking about? I have no knowledge of the aforementioned topic. I plead the 5th!
> 
> - Kemrain the Incriminated.



There's a little bit of Hivemind in all of us.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That might explain a lot... Pity I'll need 2 more feats to be happy. And I was looking forward to Mobility and Spring Attack, too... Oh well..
> 
> - Kemrain the Senseless.



Well, in 3.0 you could use Joy with Spring Attack!  Look:


> Joy (General)
> Benefit: Three times per day, as part of an attack, a character with this feat can be happy.  This ability stacks with class benefits enabling happiness as well as any items of happiness.  While in a state of Joyful Happiness, a character gets a +6 Gleeful bonus to Diplomacy, Sense Motive, and Perform (Happy Dance) checks.  If a character with this feat becomes Evil or otherwise mean in any way, he loses the benefit of this feat.


----------



## Jdvn1

jonesy said:
			
		

> I've never actually participated in one, but I've always enjoyed reading them.



Wow, someone reads those?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, in 3.0 you could use Joy with Spring Attack!  Look:



What about Evil glee?! I can't be Evil and happy? Man, I'm glad I play 3.5 now.

- Kemrain the [Evil].


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wow, someone reads those?



Smile, Jdvn1. You have an audience.

- Kemrain the [Applause].


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What about Evil glee?! I can't be Evil and happy? Man, I'm glad I play 3.5 now.
> 
> - Kemrain the [Evil].



Oh, yeah, in the BoED.  I don't have GMs that run evil games, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Smile, Jdvn1. You have an audience.
> 
> - Kemrain the [Applause].



That means I shouldn't post naked, doesn't it?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah, in the BoED.  I don't have GMs that run evil games, though.



The Book of Exalted deeds talks about Evil Glee? Gee, maybe I shouldn't have passed that by in favor of the Book of Icky Nastyness.

- Kemrain the Nastily Icky.


----------



## jonesy

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That means I shouldn't post naked, doesn't it?



Only if it doesn't work for _you_.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That means I shouldn't post naked, doesn't it?



Not unless you intend to charge extra.

Edit: Not if you post at work.

- Kemrain the Dirty Not so Dirty...


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The Book of Exalted deeds talks about Evil Glee? Gee, maybe I shouldn't have passed that by in favor of the Book of Icky Nastyness.
> 
> - Kemrain the Ickily Nasty.



You have to decode it from the Web Enhancement.  You take select letters in a particular pattern and rearrange them and you get Evil Glee.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You have to decode it from the Web Enhancement.  You take select letters in a particular pattern and rearrange them and you get Evil Glee.



Any hints as to the particular pattern? does it involve particles? Triangles hate particles...

- Kemrain the Giant.. Maybe..


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Not unless you intend to charge extra.
> 
> Edit: Not if you post at work.
> 
> - Kemrain the Dirty Not so Dirty...



Hey, that's more money per hour if I post at work that way.



			
				jonesy said:
			
		

> Only if it doesn't work for you.



Booorn freee!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, that's more money per hour if I post at work that way.
> Booorn freee!



You have a job you can post naked at?! Are you hiring?!?

- Kemrain the Nudist?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Any hints as to the particular pattern? does it involve particles? Triangles hate particles...
> 
> - Kemrain the Giant.. Maybe..



Yeah, first you find an "E"... then a "v"... then an "i"...


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You have a job you can post naked at?! Are you hiring?!?
> 
> - Kemrain the Nudist?



Yes, but I didn't say they wouldn't mind. :\


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes, but I didn't say they wouldn't mind. :\




- Kemrain the Pout-ness.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Pout-ness.



Sorry!  I'll try to find a job that likes for me to post to EN World while naked, next time.


----------



## Kemrain

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I keep hearing about this thing, but I've never been told what it is. I can't search, and I don't know Google fu.  My only worry is this, that you can't be told what the hivemind is. That you have to experience it for yourself.
> 
> - Kemrain the Wot.



Y'know, I'm a little disapointed that no one's seemed to have picked up on my horrible Matrix riff...

- Kemrain the -One.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sorry!  I'll try to find a job that likes for me to post to EN World while naked, next time.



One that's still hiring!

- Kemrain the Employed... For Now...


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Y'know, I'm a little disapointed that no one's seemed to have picked up on my horrible Matrix riff...
> 
> - Kemrain the -Other- One.



Well, you were just thrown in, so.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

> One that's still hiring!
> 
> - Kemrain the Employed... For Now...




Well.. If you really want, I can think of a few jobs that encourage nakedness, but I'm not sure they're legal.
Bah, I'll just buy you a web-cam, and you can post on EN-world while people pay $4.99/hour to watch you 

Colin "People _are_ stupid, after all.." Davis


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> One that's still hiring!
> 
> - Kemrain the Employed... For Now...



You're making this more and more difficult for me.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You're making this more and more difficult for me.



Um.. that *is* my job...

- Kemrain the Difficult.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Um.. that *is* my job...
> 
> - Kemrain the Difficult.



Apparently your job varies from post to post.


----------



## Kemrain

e1ven said:
			
		

> Well.. If you really want, I can think of a few jobs that encourage nakedness, but I'm not sure they're legal.
> Bah, I'll just buy you a web-cam, and you can post on EN-world while people pay $4.99/hour to watch you
> 
> Colin "People _are_ stupid, after all.." Davis



Don't you need to be attractive for that scam to work?

- Kemrain the Ruled Out.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

> Um.. that is my job...




Are _you_ hiring? Can we post naked?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Apparently your job varies from post to post.



It's also my job to lie.

- Kemrain the Dirty Dirty Liarface.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Don't you need to be attractive for that scam to work?
> 
> - Kemrain the Ruled Out.



From what I understand, no.


----------



## Kemrain

e1ven said:
			
		

> Are _you_ hiring? Can we post naked?



Feel free, but, the pay is in the negitives and the benefits are, um, lacking.  But, um, naked!

- Kemrain the Manager.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It's also my job to lie.
> 
> - Kemrain the Dirty Dirty Liarface.



I don't believe you.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> From what I understand, no.



See that guy over there called e1ven? Yeah, him.. Do *not* encourage him!

- Kemrain the "Waddaya think's in the Burgers?"


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Feel free, but, the pay is in the negitives and the benefits are, um, lacking.  But, um, naked!
> 
> - Kemrain the Manager.



No stock options either?

Aw, shucks.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Don't you need to be attractive for that scam to work?



From my extensive.. _research_ in this subject, I have to equivocably emote, No. No you don't.
In fact, being beautiful may be a slight detriment. All it really takes is a strong willingness to get naked, a like of money, and cleavage.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't believe you.



Aww.. But.. I mean...

My work here is done!

- Kemrain the Slinky.


----------



## Kemrain

e1ven said:
			
		

> From my extensive.. _research_ in this subject, I have to equivocably emote, No. No you don't.
> In fact, being beautiful may be a slight detriment. All it really takes is a strong willingness to get naked, a like of money, and .



Oh, my!

- Kemrain the Blushing.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> See that guy over there called e1ven? Yeah, him.. Do *not* encourage him!
> 
> - Kemrain the "Waddaya think's in the Burgers?"



Fine, fine.  The webcam would pay for itself, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Aww.. But.. I mean...
> 
> My work here is done!
> 
> - Kemrain the Slinky.



I... don't know what _exactly_ happened there.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Fine, fine.  The webcam would pay for itself, though.



...True....

- Kemrain the Reluctant.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, my!
> 
> - Kemrain the Blushing.



You said it.  Never argue with an expert.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I... don't know what _exactly_ happened there.



Precisely!

- Kemrain the [EvilLaugh]Bwahaha[/EvilLaugh]!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Precisely!
> 
> - Kemrain the [EvilLaugh]Bwahaha[/EvilLaugh]!



Oooh.  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You said it.  Never argue with an expert.



Him? Expert? On Webcams?!


Yeah, I can see that.

- Kemrain the Gouging Eyes Out to Stop Seeing it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hm.  Maybe we need a new topic.    So what's your avatar?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oooh.  Thanks for the clarification.



Bu..h Yo.. B..N... Dambit!!

- Kemrian the Flustered.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm.  Maybe we need a new topic.    So what's your avatar?



My Avatar is Keeper Glyphs, from Looking Glass Studio's Thief Series.  Great First Person Sneaker.

- Kemrain the Stealthy.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Bu..h Yo.. B..N... Dambit!!
> 
> - Kemrian the Flustered.



Precisely!

[EvilLaugh]Bwahaha[/EvilLaugh]!

- Jdvn1 the Now It's My Turn.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> My Avatar is Keeper Runes, from Looking Glass Studio's Thief Series.  Great First Person Sneaker.
> 
> - Kemrain the Stealthy.



Oh, I've heard that's good.  Never played it.  Nor do I play a lot of Rogues.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> -Jdvn1 the Now It's My Turn.



There's supposed to be a space between the - and your name, dude. But don't worry, you'll get it next time. Also, It's shouldn't necessarily be capitolized, but that's downright nitpicking.

- Kemrain the .sig Nazi.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What about Evil glee?! I can't be Evil and happy? Man, I'm glad I play 3.5 now.






			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> [EvilLaugh]Bwahaha[/EvilLaugh]!




Small problem, perhaps?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, I've heard that's good.  Never played it.  Nor do I play a lot of Rogues.



Now that's a pity.  Rogues are totally teh awsome.  It's a game that requires some patience, but, it was wicked fun. Especially the Fan Missions. Tehre's hundreds of them! Great replay value.

- Kemrain the Going Home from Work, so not Posting for a While.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> There's supposed to be a space between the - and your name, dude. But don't worry, you'll get it next time. Also, It's shouldn't necessarily be capitolized, but that's downright nitpicking.
> 
> - Kemrain the .sig Nazi.



That was negative Jdvn1.  The anti-me.


I'm used to having prefixes, not suffixes.  A long time ago I used to go by [uTd] J.


----------



## Jdvn1

e1ven said:
			
		

> Small problem, perhaps?



No, she gained a feat!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Now that's a pity.  Rogues are totally teh awsome.  It's a game that requires some patience, but, it was wicked fun. Especially the Fan Missions. Tehre's hundreds of them! Great replay value.
> 
> - Kemrain the Going Home from Work, so not Posting for a While.



I've played one or two fun Rogues, but I don't have the time for as many games as I used to play.  What with posting here and Dungeon Siege.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

> No, she gained a feat!



So these posts not only boost postcount, but XP?


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

> I've played one or two fun Rogues, but I don't have the time for as many games as I used to play. What with posting here and Dungeon Siege.



Rangband is one of my favorite rogues, although I do have a fondness for the original nethack.
Something about being able to polymorph your dog into a purple worm just tickles me inside.


----------



## Jdvn1

e1ven said:
			
		

> So these posts not only boost postcount, but XP?



Yeah, each post is 1xp.  I think Cro is 7th level or something.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No, she gained a feat!



She?!

 - Kemrain the *That* Ambiguous?!


----------



## Kemrain

e1ven said:
			
		

> Rangband is one of my favorite rogues, although I do have a fondness for the original nethack.
> Something about being able to polymorph your dog into a purple worm just tickles me inside.



See also here.

- The Kemrain of Yendor and Pimper of Threads.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

> Yeah, each post is 1xp. I think Cro is 7th level or something.



I'm in trouble.. That's means that you're more than twice my level! This encounter isn't going well.. Can we diplomatically agree to be friends?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> She?!
> 
> - Kemrain the *That* Ambiguous?!



It!  What do you want?


----------



## Kemrain

e1ven said:
			
		

> So these posts not only boost postcount, but XP?





			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, each post is 1xp. I think Cro is 7th level or something.



I'm still first level. I only have 2 feats, and one comes from beinh human..ish.

- Kemrain the Racially Ambiguous?


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

Kemrain said:
			
		

> She?!




Look, you can't object to both! Let him use one or the other, for the gods sakes.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It!  What do you want?





			
				e1ven said:
			
		

> Look, you can't object to both! Let him use one or the other, for the gods sakes.



Doesn't German have a gender-neutral pronoun?

- Kemrain the Not-Very-German.


----------



## Jdvn1

e1ven said:
			
		

> I'm in trouble.. That's means that you're more than twice my level! This encounter isn't going well.. Can we diplomatically agree to be friends?



Roll Diplomacy and we'll see.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

Gender Neutral Pronoun FAQ
But no. No one's going to put up with you being THAT uptight  Why not just let people use whichever pronouns they prefer, even mixing them in a single post, if they'd like?
Just giggle at their assumption.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Doesn't German have a gender-neutral pronoun?
> 
> - Kemrain the Not-Very-German.



World Tree does. Zhe.


----------



## Kemrain

e1ven said:
			
		

> I'm in trouble.. That's means that you're more than twice my level! This encounter isn't going well.. Can we diplomatically agree to be friends?



Don't forget your competancy bonus from the Sniveling class ability.

- Kemrain the [Evil].


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Doesn't German have a gender-neutral pronoun?
> 
> - Kemrain the Not-Very-German.



Also, in the English language, "he" is also the gender-neutral pronoun.  Since it's also the male pronoun, people don't think of that, though.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

> Roll Diplomacy and we'll see.



Can't I just take-ten?
Let's see? 1st level.. 7 Chr.. 2 Ranks.. 10?


----------



## devilish

must.....not......get....drawn.....into......hivemind.........................

Thief - great game series.

pwned derived from owned.

Naked.......It...................and yes my Super Secretions aren't Secret anymore.

*gah*


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> World Tree does. Zhe.



- Kemrain the Double Post.


----------



## Jdvn1

devilish said:
			
		

> must.....not......get....drawn.....into......hivemind.........................
> 
> Thief - great game series.
> 
> pwned derived from owned.
> 
> Naked.......It...................and yes my Super Secretions aren't Secret anymore.
> 
> *gah*



Hah!

Yeah, pwned from owned.  Good point.

And... we didn't need to know about your secretions.


----------



## Kemrain

e1ven said:
			
		

> Gender Neutral Pronoun FAQ
> But no. No one's going to put up with you being THAT uptight  Why not just let people use whichever pronouns they prefer, even mixing them in a single post, if they'd like?
> Just giggle at their assumption.



But, wouldn't giggling be giving it away?

- Kemrain the Snickering.. the Chortling.. the Guffawing..


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

> But, wouldn't giggling be giving it away?



Are you implying that spokesbeing's don't giggle?


----------



## Kemrain

devilish's .sig said:
			
		

> Bringing Hate since 68



Does hate need to be brought? I thought it was spontaneously generated.

- Kemrain the "Dinner's Ready!"


----------



## devilish

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Does hate need to be brought? I thought it was spontaneously generated.
> 
> - Kemrain the "Dinner's Ready!"




Oh, there are some people that need to have the hate personally delivered to them.

I could open my own delivery service.


----------



## Darkness

e1ven said:
			
		

> Gender Neutral Pronoun FAQ
> But no. No one's going to put up with you being THAT uptight  Why not just let people use whichever pronouns they prefer, even mixing them in a single post, if they'd like?
> Just giggle at their assumption.



I recommend s/he or, even better, (s)he.


----------



## Kemrain

e1ven said:
			
		

> Are you implying that spokesbeing's don't giggle?



Like you'd know...

- Kemrain the Don't See You Being a Spokesbeing.


----------



## Kemrain

Darkness said:
			
		

> I recommend s/he or, even better, (s)he.



Better than Sie. That one's kinda creepy.

- Kemrain the s/he.


----------



## Darrin Drader

There is no (Hivemind).


----------



## jonesy

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> There is no (Hivemind).



Do not try and bend the (Hivemind). It is not the (Hivemind) that bends, it is only yourself.


----------



## Kemrain

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> There is no (Hivemind).



No, but there *is* a cool thread about nothing, and that's something.

- Kemrain the Pleased Someone Made a Matrix Reference, but Feeling Stupid for not Coming Up with a Matrix-ey Response, like Somehting About Dodging Bullets or Something Rad Like That.


----------



## jonesy

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No, but there *is* a cool thread about nothing, and that's something.



Nothing is sometimes something as well. So nothing at all about something might really be something at all about nothing. But nothing makes something more than anything.


----------



## Jdvn1

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> There is no (Hivemind).



But Zuul.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Crothian said:
			
		

> Yes it is
> 
> from the SRD
> 
> Joy (gerneal Feat)
> Requirement: Sense
> Benifit: Character can be happy




I am pretty sure common sense is a skill, but I might HR that is is not necessary, other wise where does that leave "Ignorance is Bliss? "


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But Zuul.



Ghostbusters, or something else?

- Kemrain the God.


----------



## Kemrain

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure common sense is a skill, but I might HR that is is not necessary, other wise where does that leave "Ignorance is Bliss? "



Who says the ignorant can't be skilled? I know very ignorant folks with many, many ranks in Ignore Motive, Search Fruitlessly, Sexual Innuendo, and other very, um, useful skills...

- Kemrain the Stupid, not Ignorant.


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure common sense is a skill, but I might HR that is is not necessary, other wise where does that leave "Ignorance is Bliss? "



The next feat!


> Ignorance is Bliss (General)
> You may now be happy without thought.
> Prerequsite: Joy
> Benefit: A character with this feat can now be Happy at will, as an immediate action.  If a character with this feat becomes Evil or otherwise mean in any way, he loses the benefit of this feat.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ghostbusters, or something else?
> 
> - Kemrain the God.



More the former than the latter, but I think it's funny so it's not always in the correct context.


----------



## Jdvn1

A friend of mine came up with this:







> Speed Eater
> You eat damn fast.
> Prerequisite: Quick Draw
> You gain +4 to initiative in any combat involving food.  You also gain +4 to attack and damage against food in any round in which you quick-draw cutlery.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1, you have some 'interesting' friends.

- Kemrain the Scared of You.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Jdvn1, you have some 'interesting' friends.
> 
> - Kemrain the Be Very Afraid.



Where 'interesting' means 'scary'?

Either way, yes, I agree.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian asked me if I had any questions, and I asked some, but.. I have more!

"What is the speed of smell?"

"If Demons of Lust are called Incubi and Succubi, what are Demons of Pride, Envy, Wrath, Sloth, Greed and Gluttony called?"

"How tall are you? In microns? Parsecs?"

"How does String Theory work?"

"How would you market a volume control for children?"

"What super powers would you want?"

"With your luck, what super powers would you end up with?"

"If you could bottle annoyance, what would you do with it?"

- Kemrain the Inquisitive.


----------



## Kemrain

More questions!

"What does green taste like? Mint? Nyquil?"

"What's the worst/least fortunate first/last name you've ever heard?" 
There's a woman in my town named Ophelia Busom. We cry for her every time she pays her water bill.

"Where do babies come from?"

"What will be the fate of the universe?"

"Are there paralell dimentions?"

"Why do my feet get so cold when I go to bed at night?"

"Where are you, on an x,y,z grid?"
I'm at the origin, baby. 0,0,0.

"What's your alignment and type/subtype?"

"Where is your family from?"

"Do you have all your digits? How come?"

"Am I annoying yet? If I am, how do we bottle it?"

- Kemrian the Still Inquisitive.


----------



## Kemrain

Yet more questions...

"Are there dojos or temples that teach Google Fu?"

"What are the pros and cons of the FNp90?"

"Am I the only one who thinks that Daniel Jackson kicks ass?"

"Does Teal'c neat a feat to fire a sub-machinegun one handed, or is that just something he can do because he's ripped?"

"What does the damn 'Scroll Lock' button do?"

"Why doesn't metal burn?"

"How come I won't shut up?"

- Kemrian the Bored.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain the Ambiguous Speed said:
			
		

> "What is the speed of smell?"



Well, Ron White kind of implied it was pretty slow.  I'd guess around 12 mph.


			
				Kemrain the Ambiguous Height said:
			
		

> "How tall are you? In microns? Parsecs?"



Haven't checked in a while, but I believe it's around 5.7621006 × 10^17 Parsecs or 1,778,000 microns.  If you know how many inches you are tall (shouldn't be tough) you can google: x inches in parsecs -or- x inches in microns.  Or if you're used to the metric system: x centimeters in parsecs, etc.


			
				Kemrain the Ambiguous Physicist said:
			
		

> "How does String Theory work?"



Well, some say it doesn't.  It works mathematically, but it's impossible to actually prove in practice.  I think it's easiest if you think of it this way, though: A long time ago, people noticed that everything was made of the same thing.  Molecules.  So they imagined balls of molecules.  Not quite as long ago, people noticed molecules were made of the same things.  Then they imagined balls of atoms.  Less long ago than that, people noticed atoms were made of the same things.  So they imagined balls of subatomic particles (protons, electrons, neutrons).  Then they noticed atoms were made of even smaller things, gluons and other things I can't think of at the moment.

People now are theorizing that everything is made of _energy_.  Energy is a common factor in everything, be it potential, kinetic, or electrical.  String theory says that there are little circles of string that vibrate at various frequencies and comprise everything.  These strings supposedly make up energy as well as gluons and subatomic particles and so on.  But they're _so_ small and insubstantial, they're impossible to detect.


			
				Kemrain the Ambiguous Marketing Consultant said:
			
		

> "How would you market a volume control for children?"



It's like a knob on a box or what?  I don't think it'd take much marketing.


			
				Kemrain the Ambiguous Superhero said:
			
		

> "What super powers would you want?"



Can I make some up?  The ability to create anything, including things that shouldn't rationally exist.


			
				Kemrain the Ambiguous Superhero^2 said:
			
		

> "With your luck, what super powers would you end up with?"



The ability to bound small anthills in a single leap?  Dunno, I can never guess my luck.  Ooh, the super ability to never know what's happening.  There we go.


			
				Kemrain the Ambiguous Bottle Collector said:
			
		

> "If you could bottle annoyance, what would you do with it?"



Throw it at people I don't like, used as a splash weapon?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> (snip)[awholemessoftext](snip)



No wonder this post took a long time. You didn't answer each question with a post of its own. I'm suprised.

- Kemrain the, Well, Suprised.

BTW, your Quote Tags are GOD.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain the Ambiguously Tasty said:
			
		

> "What does green taste like? Mint? Nyquil?"



I've actually tasted a soda that said, "Flavor: Green."  I was pretty surprised.  After tasting it I had determined that, yes, green tastes like green.


			
				Kemrain the Ambiguous Doctor said:
			
		

> "Where do babies come from?"



The magical land of Narnia.


			
				Kemrain the Ambiguous Fated said:
			
		

> "What will be the fate of the universe?"



That depends on how my next D&D session goes...


			
				Kemrain the Ambiguous Planar Traveller said:
			
		

> "Are there paralell dimentions?"



Of course!  And some perpendicular ones too.


			
				Kemrain the Ambiguous Icicle said:
			
		

> "Why do my feet get so cold when I go to bed at night?"



Because you don't wear socks.


			
				Kemrain the Ambiguous Location said:
			
		

> "Where are you, on an x,y,z grid?"
> I'm at the origin, baby. 0,0,0.



And me without my GPS device...


			
				Kemrain the Ambiguous RP'er said:
			
		

> "What's your alignment and type/subtype?"



That sounds like a bad pick-up line.


			
				Kemrain the Ambiguous Nationality said:
			
		

> "Where is your family from?"



Venezuela, actually.


			
				Kemrain the Ambiguous Hand said:
			
		

> "Do you have all your digits? How come?"



Yes.  Because... I enjoy not losing them.


			
				Kemrain the Ambiguous Questioner said:
			
		

> "Am I annoying yet? If I am, how do we bottle it?"



I don't really get annoyed too easily.  You'll have to do more than ask questions.


----------



## Kemrain

I love ENWorld.

At least he didn't call me:

- Kemrain the Ambiguously Tasteless.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain the Ambiguously New at Google-Fu said:
			
		

> "Are there dojos or temples that teach Google Fu?"



Not yet, but here's a start: http://www.google.com/help/cheatsheet.html


			
				Kemrain the Ambiguous Homicidal Maniac said:
			
		

> "What are the pros and cons of the FNp90?"



I... don't really want to know.


			
				Kemrain the Ambiguous Fan said:
			
		

> "Am I the only one who thinks that Daniel Jackson kicks ass?"



Well, he's cool, but his job isn't to kick ass.  That's more Teal'c's job.


			
				Kemrain the Ambiguous SG'r said:
			
		

> "Does Teal'c neat a feat to fire a sub-machinegun one handed, or is that just something he can do because he's ripped?"



The feat is:







> Movie Buff (Movie)
> You're buff, but only on screen.
> Prerequiste: Must be on a screen somewhere.
> Benefit: Whenever there is a physical representation of you on a visual media, you get a +4 bonus to Attack rolls, Intimidate, and Perform (Kick Ass).





			
				Kemrain the Ambiguous Compter said:
			
		

> "What does the damn 'Scroll Lock' button do?"



 That's a good queston.    Locks scrolls?  No, I think it's not useful in most GUI's, but I'm not sure.


			
				Kemrain the Ambiguous Disappointed Pyromaniac said:
			
		

> "Why doesn't metal burn?"



Actually, it does.  At very, very, _very_ high temperatures.


			
				Kemrain the Ambiguous Talker said:
			
		

> "How come I won't shut up?"



That's a good question.  And for the answer, we go to the Wheel of Morality.  Wheel of Morality, turn, turn, turn, tell us the lesson that we should learn.  Yay!  A trip to Maui!  *celebration*  Ceeeelebrate good times, c'mon!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No wonder this post took a long time. You didn't answer each question with a post of its own. I'm suprised.
> 
> - Kemrain the, Well, Suprised.
> 
> BTW, your Quote Tags are GOD.



Heh, well, that'd certainly help my post count.    EN World's kind of slow today, so it'd take too long, though.

Oh, my quote tags are only lesser diety.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I love ENWorld.
> 
> At least he didn't call me:
> 
> - Kemrain the Ambiguously Tasteless.




'Kemrain' sounds more tasty.   Sounds like it comes in different flavors too.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> "Am I the only one who thinks that Daniel Jackson kicks ass?"



Unless you mean this Daniel Jackson, in which case I have no clue.  Maybe because he's at MIT?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> 'Kemrain' sounds more tasty.   Sounds like it comes in different flavors too.



Well, sure.. There's Iodine Kemrain, and Isopropyl Kemrain, and Insomnia Kemrain, and Igneous Kemrain, and Indifferent Kemrain, and Kemrain the Flavor, and Idiotic Kemrain, and iKemrain, and I, Kemrain, and Intra-Kemrain, and...

- Kemrain the Idiomatic.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Unless you mean this Daniel Jackson, in which case I have no clue.  Maybe because he's at MIT?



Jdvn1's Google Fu is good.

- Kemrain the Monk -3.

He should be a professor of archeology! What gives!? Next you'll tell me that there's a Sam Carter in Shallow Space Radio Satelite Telemetry...


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, my quote tags are only lesser diety.



Beats my quote tags' Divine Rank -0.

- Kemrain the Subscient.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, sure.. There's Iodine Kemrain, and Isopropyl Kemrain, and Insomnia Kemrain, and Igneous Kemrain, and Indifferent Kemrain, and Kemrain the Flavor, and Idiotic Kemrain, and iKemrain, and I, Kemrain, and Intra-Kemrain, and...
> 
> - Kemrain the Idiomatic.



  That's more than bipolar...


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Jdvn1's Google Fu is good.
> 
> - Kemrain the Monk -3.
> 
> He should be a professor of archeology! What gives!? Next you'll tell me that there's a Sam Carter in Shallow Space Radio Satelite Telemetry...



Well, it's pretty good at least.  I've seen someone on the board who probably has better Google Fu.  Google's cool, though, so.

Shallow Space Radio Satelite Telemtry?  Well, you're close...


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Beats my quote tags' Divine Rank -0.
> 
> - Kemrain the Subscient.



Well, Divine Rank 0 is a quasi-deity.  So... something, I'm sure.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's more than bipolar...



Decent description.







> Shallow Space Radio Satelite Telemtry?  Well, you're close...



This hurts my soul. Cool.

Anyone care to field Question No.2 on post 148?

- Kemrain the Amature Demonologist..


----------



## Jdvn1

I also didnt' get Question 2 on #149.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I also didnt' get Question 2 on #149.



Showoff.

I haven't been able to find any names for types of demons, save the ones you sleep with.  You'd thnk there would be more. Maybe I'll beg a Latin Scholar to help me make some up.

In my town, we have a man who's name is Holja Denk. I snickered at that name for years in my teens.

- Kemrain the Blissfully Immature. Is that a feat?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Showoff.



... What?    I didn't answer the two I didn't have good answers to.


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> I haven't been able to find any names for types of demons, save the ones you sleep with.  You'd thnk there would be more. Maybe I'll beg a Latin Scholar to help me make some up.



I know I've seen a gluttony creature before, and I think sloth, but I can't remember the names of them.  Recently there was a Dragon article on the seven sins, though, so maybe they have some insight.


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> In my town, we have a man who's name is Holja Denk. I snickered at that name for years in my teens.



Is this a small town?  I knew people with some funny names, but I can't remember them.  Oh, there was a guy in my high school whose last name was Bates.  We called him Master...


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Blissfully Immature. Is that a feat?



It could be?  Or maybe a prereq for Joy.


----------



## devilish

Get a room!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... What?    I didn't answer the two I didn't have good answers to.



Yeah, but it was number 2 in both lists, and your number 2 in list 3 was a throw away answer. Would "Consistant Showoff" be better?


> I know I've seen a gluttony creature before, and I think sloth, but I can't remember the names of them.  Recently there was a Dragon article on the seven sins, though, so maybe they have some insight.



And me without a subscription. Know what month it was published?


> Is this a small town?  I knew people with some funny names, but I can't remember them.  Oh, there was a guy in my high school whose last name was Bates.  We called him Master...



I don't get it... Heh. Not TOO small, around 15k people, if I'm not on crack.




> It could be?  Or maybe a prereq for Joy.



Happiness keeps getting farther away.

- Kemrain the Regretful for Taking Dodge.


----------



## Jdvn1

devilish said:
			
		

> Get a room!



Bringing hate since 68?

No comments on the demons?


----------



## Kemrain

Really, Djvn1, do you expect a Baatezu to have anythign constructive to say about Tanar'ri?

- Kemrain the Planar-Sociologist.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain the Ambiguous Showoff said:
			
		

> Yeah, but it was number 2 in both lists, and your number 2 in list 3 was a throw away answer. Would "Consistant Showoff" be better?



Oh, oh.  Good point.  2 is a tough number, I guess.


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> And me without a subscription. Know what month it was published?



Um.  No.  I know it was very recent.  Within the last five ones.


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> I don't get it... Heh. Not TOO small, around 15k people, if I'm not on crack.



Probably all the better.  Well, I'm used to 'towns' of about 3 million.  That's what I get for growing up in the fourth largest city in the nation.  Everything smaller is a town.


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Happiness keeps getting farther away.
> 
> - Kemrain the Regretful for Taking Dodge.



Well, at least you're optimistic.


----------



## devilish

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Bringing hate since 68?
> 
> No comments on the demons?




I figure any demons beyond the sex ones are boring.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Really, Djvn1, do you expect a Baatezu to have anythign constructive to say about Tanar'ri?
> 
> - Kemrain the Planar-Sociologist.



Constructive?  Probably not.  Good tactics for killing?  I'd _guess_ so.


----------



## Jdvn1

devilish said:
			
		

> I figure any demons beyond the sex ones are boring.



I guess that's a good point.

No reason to do research otherwise?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, at least you're optimistic.



Not pessimism, observation. You need the Sense feat to take Joy, and Joy is reqired to be happy. you also can't be Evil, and I like my subtype, dammit.Now there's 2 requirements for Joy! You can't get it until 6th level, 3rd if you're huma nand specialize...

- Kemrain the Squanderer of Feats.


----------



## devilish

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I guess that's a good point.
> 
> No reason to do research otherwise?




Sigh!  

Apollyon -- locust demon that appears at the end of time.
Eligor - fiendish knight who commands a portion of the infernal legions
.
.
oh, on the topic of sex --- Sitri, the leopard-headed who causes men to love
women and expose themselves, and reveals all the secrets of women.


What category of fiendosity should I continue with?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Not pessimism, observation. You need the Sense feat to take Joy, and Joy is reqired to be happy. you also can't be Evil, and I like my subtype, dammit.Now there's 2 requirements for Joy! You can't get it until 6th level, 3rd if you're huma nand specialize...
> 
> - Kemrain the Squanderer of Feats.



But the Evil Glee feats work differently!  You could qualify for that earlier.


----------



## Jdvn1

devilish said:
			
		

> Sigh!
> 
> Apollyon -- locust demon that appears at the end of time.
> Eligor - fiendish knight who commands a portion of the infernal legions
> .
> .
> oh, on the topic of sex --- Sitri, the leopard-headed who causes men to love
> women and expose themselves, and reveals all the secrets of women.
> 
> 
> What category of fiendosity should I continue with?



Hm, yeah, those are pretty useful.

Like, you could argue Apollyon is Sloth and Eligor is ... Hubris, maybe.

Is there one for each of the seven sins?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But the Evil Glee feats work differently!  You could qualify for that earlier.



Is that core?!



			
				devilish said:
			
		

> [snip]



That's interesting and useful, but I'm looking for Types of demons, not indifidual demons. Things like Incubi and Succubi, but for the other 6 Deadlies.

- Kemrain the 8th Deadly Sin.


----------



## devilish

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, yeah, those are pretty useful.
> 
> Like, you could argue Apollyon is Sloth and Eligor is ... Hubris, maybe.
> 
> Is there one for each of the seven sins?




There are --- Demonologist Peter Binsfield categorized them the deadly
7 in 1589.   They are : 

Lucifer: arrogance
Mammon: avarice
Asmodai (from where we in D&D get Asmodeus): lust
Satan: wrath
Beelzebub: gluttony
Leviathan: jealousy
Belphegor: laziness

The ones I listed in the other post were lesser generals --- commanders of armies
of 60 demons.

These are all non-D&D by the way : I have the "Book of Fiends" at home but not
sure if the "real" demons/devils are the same there as here.


----------



## Kemrain

devilish said:
			
		

> Lucifer: arrogance
> Mammon: avarice
> Asmodai (from where we in D&D get Asmodeus): lust
> Satan: wrath
> Beelzebub: gluttony
> Leviathan: jealousy
> Belphegor: laziness



Those look more like, again, names of specific demons/devils, and less like types (incubus/succubus). While that's cool, it's not exactly what I'm looking for. (For instance, Asmodai is probably an Incubus, but what kind of demon is Mammon?)  I found lists like that (Wikipedia has a few) but I couldn't get them to name demon races/species/breeds/types.


As far as I'm aware (and Google will tell me), there aren't names for the groups of demons of Sloth, Wrath, Gluttony, Pride, Envy, and Greed.  If Google doesn't lie, Incubus is derived from the latin for "To lay uppn" and Succubus is from "To lay beneath".  I've found Latin translations for the 7 deadlies..

Greed/Avarice = avaritia
Envy/Jealousy = invidia
Gluttony = gula
Lust/Lewdness = luxuria
Pride/Vanity/Hubris = superbia
Sloth/Apathy = acedia
Wrath/Hatred = ira

I'm sure some names could be constructed with these latin roots, if better names don't already exsist. I'm currently playing in a game where these names would be awfully useful about, oh, a month ago.

- Kemrain the Regretfully Picky.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Is that core?!



Core what?    No, remember?  Decoded in the BoED web enhancement.


----------



## Jdvn1

devilish said:
			
		

> There are --- Demonologist Peter Binsfield categorized them the deadly
> 7 in 1589.   They are :
> 
> Lucifer: arrogance
> Mammon: avarice
> Asmodai (from where we in D&D get Asmodeus): lust
> Satan: wrath
> Beelzebub: gluttony
> Leviathan: jealousy
> Belphegor: laziness
> 
> The ones I listed in the other post were lesser generals --- commanders of armies
> of 60 demons.
> 
> These are all non-D&D by the way : I have the "Book of Fiends" at home but not
> sure if the "real" demons/devils are the same there as here.



Hm, neat.  Since there probably isn't a name for each type of demon, I'd use those names as types.  Blephegians.  Leviathons.  Beelzebian.  Stuff like that.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm currently playing in a game where these names would be awfully useful about, oh, a month ago.
> 
> - Kemrain the Regretful.



Better late than never!


----------



## devilish

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Those look more like, again, names of specific demons/devils, and less like types (incubus/succubus). While that's cool, it's not exactly what I'm looking for. (For instance, Asmodai is probably an Incubus, but what kind of demon is Mammon?)  I found lists like that (Wikipedia has a few) but I couldn't get them to name demon races/species/breeds/types.
> 
> 
> As far as I'm aware (and Google will tell me), there aren't names for the groups of demons of Sloth, Wrath, Gluttony, Pride, Envy, and Greed.  If Google doesn't lie, Incubus is derived from the latin for "To lay uppn" and Succubus is from "To lay beneath".  I've found Latin translations for the 7 deadlies..
> 
> Greed/Avarice = avaritia
> Envy/Jealousy = invidia
> Gluttony = gula
> Lust/Lewdness = luxuria
> Pride/Vanity/Hubris = superbia
> Sloth/Apathy = acedia
> Wrath/Hatred = ira
> 
> I'm sure some names could be constructed with these latin roots, if better names don't already exsist. I'm currently playing in a game where these names would be awfully useful about, oh, a month ago.
> 
> - Kemrain the Regretfully Picky.




I was typing my Binsfield post while your last 2 posts --- so I wasn't ignoring
your request, just getting to it now.  

No, sadly the incu/succubus demons are the only ones in human lore that
are sin-to-species-specific.  Other demonologist texts include the following
species (which you've probably already googled

Fates, who alter destiny 
Poltergeists, who cause mischief 
Incubi(male)and Succubi(female), who stimulate lust and perversion 
Marching Hordes, who bring about war 
Familiars, who assist witches 
Nightmares, who disturb sleep through bad dreams 
Demons formed from Human Semen(deformed children such as the child from the Hull House) 
Disguised Demons 
Demons who Assail the Saintly 
Demons who Instigate Witchcraft

Asmodai is not so much an incubus as the father of incu/succubus.  So 
I believe it's more that they resemble him v. he resembles them. 
Mammon is portrayed as a bloated creature with a gaping maw ... mini-demons
could be constructed in his image, I suppose, but there are no 
avarice-ites in my recollection.

If you're looking for Judeo-Christian/Arabic/Hindu canon, you may be 
hard pressed to find species-demons.  If you're looking for fictional/D&D ones,
you should check out "Book of Fiends" by Green Ronin.  In there they DO have
sin-specific demons/daemons and devils --- having trouble recalling them now
but there are lots of vermin/insectoid creatures that swarm around the
bloated body of the Mammon-equivalent demon.  And lust-bugs, lust-doppleganger
types, etc.

Good research on your part! 

You could pull this request out of the Hivemind and into a post and get
oodles of help from those with books in front of them.


----------



## Kemrain

devilish said:
			
		

> I was typing my Binsfield post while your last 2 posts --- so I wasn't ignoring
> your request, just getting to it now.



Hehe.. Oops!



> Good research on your part!



Thanks. You too! That's a lot of info.



> You could pull this request out of the Hivemind and into a post and get
> oodles of help from those with books in front of them.



Do you know which forum thiat should go in? It's kinda OT, kinda General...

- Kemrain the Thankful.


----------



## Jdvn1

I'd say General.  It's not OT because it has to do with RPing.  If some book covered it at some time it'd be Rules.  If you're looking for home rules, then... yeah.


----------



## devilish

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Do you know which forum thiat should go in? It's kinda OT, kinda General...




Completely in General.  Off-topic are general real-life events happening
to/from/against/with ENWorlders while General thrives on topics like this.




> - Kemrain the Thankful.



...hmm....how thankful? 
**horns extend from forehead**

HATE when that happens (pushes horns back in.)


----------



## Jdvn1

devilish said:
			
		

> ...hmm....how thankful?



Ambiguously.


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> **horns extend from forehead**
> 
> HATE when that happens (pushes horns back in.)



Eesh.


----------



## Kemrain

devilish said:
			
		

> ...hmm....how thankful?



Um, thankful enough to thank you piblically? Twice?

- Kemrain the Still Thankful and Dashing off to Start a General Thread.


----------



## devilish

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Um, thankful enough to thank you piblically? Twice?
> 
> - Kemrain the Still Thankful and Dashing off to Start a General Thread.




Not enough to sign this little contract I have? 

*sigh*  Can't fault a devil for trying. :\

And my thanks for the diabolical discourse.


----------



## Kemrain

devilish said:
			
		

> Not enough to sign this little contract I have?



Um.. No. But I *do* have a question about those things. I've been arguing with someone, and a Devil could clearthis right up.  If I sign a contract to you, for my soul, in my blood, then then I switch bodies with someone else, do I still owe you *my* soul, or does the person who's in my body now owe theirs?



> And my thanks for the diabolical discourse.



Sure! Come visit my new thread. http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2105897#post2105897

- Kemrain the Sinner.


----------



## devilish

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Um.. No. But I *do* have a question about those things. I've been arguing with someone, and a Devil could clearthis right up.  If I sign a contract to you, for my soul, in my blood, then then I switch bodies with someone else, do I still owe you *my* soul, or does the person who's in my body now owe theirs?




Can depend on the contract but 99% of the time, the contract follows the soul.
Blood is just an extension of the contract and ties to the soul, not the body
the blood came from : much like a legal contract doesn't rely on the pen used
but the pen user.  Some contracts are bodily-based, and that's when the terms 
include the body  ("I'll give you fame and fortune if you give me your body 
every night...") and, in that case, the soul-swapped victim is <ahem> screwed.

You sure you don't want to sign....can give you anything you want....anything....small price....


----------



## Kemrain

devilish said:
			
		

> You sure you don't want to sign....can give you anything you want....anything....small price....



Can you sell someone else's soul? Say I traded a pudding for it in 5th grade...

- Kemrain the Eeeevil.


----------



## devilish

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Can you sell someone else's soul? Say I traded a pudding for it in 5th grade...
> 
> - Kemrain the Eeeevil.




If you've got documentation, then absolutely --- fair barter for fair trade. 
No minority laws in the realm of the hereafter.

If you don't have documentation, well, then you'd have to get the person's
signature.  Verbal contracts in the underworld are bad business.

Sure you don't want to trade your soul?  Give you a good price for it.


----------



## Kemrain

devilish said:
			
		

> Verbal contracts in the underworld are bad business.



Damn i... Err. I mean, fooey.

- Kemrain the Out of Luck and Gripping Soul with White Knuckles.

Why bother selling someone else's soul, though? I mean, if you sell a soul, aren't you going to hell anyways?


----------



## devilish

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Damn i... Err. I mean, fooey.
> 
> - Kemrain the Out of Luck and Gripping Soul with White Knuckles.
> 
> Why bother selling someone else's soul, though? I mean, if you sell a soul, aren't you going to hell anyways?




Not necessarily.  A contracted soul cannot be redeemed while a seller of a soul
could be -- usually a soul-seller later repents and may prevent more
souls from being sold through their acts.

Anything you want, Kemrain.  What is your greatest desire.  All for the price of
one soul.  What are you doing with it anyway?

- Devilish "would've given up on getting Kemrain's soul many posts ago if he were mortal!!"


----------



## Kemrain

devilish said:
			
		

> Not necessarily.  A contracted soul cannot be redeemed while a seller of a soul
> could be -- usually a soul-seller later repents and may prevent more
> souls from being sold through their acts.
> 
> Anything you want, Kemrain.  What is your greatest desire.  All for the price of
> one soul.  _What are you doing with it anyway?_
> 
> - Devilish "would've given up on getting Kemrain's soul many posts ago if he were mortal!!"



It's small and soft, I use it like a stuffed animal.

So, what kinds of deals could you make with a devil? Could I wish for thigns counter productive to Hell? Like, that X many people can't be accepted into the pit, or that Y demon is destroyed? Or would those be worth more than one soul?

The Economics of Hell... Sounds like a book waiting to happen.

- Kemrain the Innocent... Ish.. Its Relative...


----------



## devilish

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It's small and soft, I use it like a stuffed animal.



*shudders*



			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> So, what kinds of deals could you make with a devil? Could I wish for thigns counter productive to Hell? Like, that X many people can't be accepted into the pit, or that Y demon is destroyed? Or would those be worth more than one soul?
> 
> The Economics of Hell... Sounds like a book waiting to happen.
> 
> - Kemrain the Innocent... Ish.. Its Relative...




Deals that can be made are any that support the current existential-architecture
of wherever the victi...I mean, applicant resides.  In the earthly reality, you
could ask for fame, riches, etc. but not flames to come out of your eyes.
In the D&D reality, flaming eyes can be quite handy.    

You could ask for counter-hellish things, keeping in mind that in most cases, the 
economics would be against your favor --- you may save 100 people that deserve
the pit, only to find that your actions may cause 1000 people who don't deserve
it to end up in the pit.  Likewise, demons/devils are expendable :  removing a 
demon would only cause another to take its place.  These are 1 soul items.
Rare are the multi-soul items -- they do involve some major things that I can't
comprehend --- the closing of the gates for 7 years, for instance, but a devil
would only take that bargain knowing that there would be greater gains at
the end of the 7 years because of its actions.

-D


----------



## Crothian

As usual a question turns into a HM thread...the irony is thick.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Crothian said:
			
		

> As usual a question turns into a HM thread...the irony is thick.




Yes but oddly enough with all this disscussion of RP topics, it is verging on the edge of topic rather than OT muchless hivemind.  Is there any thread that has ever escaped HM ? 
thisone only split off a GD thread.


----------



## Kemrain

You caanot escape the Hivemind. Resistance is pointless. All will be assimilated.

- Kemrain the Cleverly Avoiding Trademarks.


----------



## Kemrain

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Bob the Dretch



You *name* your Dretch?

- Kemrain the Astonished.


----------



## Crothian

without names, how do you tell them apart?


----------



## Steve Jung

Numbers? Can't tell apart without a lineup card.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You *name* your Dretch?
> 
> - Kemrain the Astonished.




I love Dretch  
names, personalities, goals, and motivations.
All of them amazingly stupid. 

I ran a fight with six dretch all of them having their own goals.  Things like - not getting killed, finding out what was in PCs backpacks or containers (It turned out the PCs were carrying a large urn full of fish.)  To get revenge on the paladin for a earlier defeat (even though there was no paladin in the party.)   One dretch was the soul of a former PC (a secret worshiper of the demon lord Ebon Maw) He tried to convince a PC to let him eat the other characters, always calling her by an former characters name.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Crothian said:
			
		

> without names, how do you tell them apart?




You have a name but I am not entirely sure you are really you and not some other random ooze that never leaves and is full of the wisdoms and the what not.  How about you let me burn a symbol on you so I can make sure I know who you really are, and that way I get to play with the fire and the pain.  Yay!


----------



## Crothian

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> You have a name but I am not entirely sure you are really you and not some other random ooze that never leaves and is full of the wisdoms and the what not.  How about you let me burn a symbol on you so I can make sure I know who you really are, and that way I get to play with the fire and the pain.  Yay!




Sorry, immune to fire so nothing will actually burn into me.  And that's Epic Ooze!!


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> Sorry, immune to fire so nothing will actually burn into me.  And that's Epic Ooze!!



Flame resistance is always good on a message board.


----------



## devilish

Curse you all!   I had almost derailed this HiveMind into a valid RPG thread!
For the first time!!! 

If I had succeeded, a vortex between the Upper and Lower Planes would've opened
and my post count spun up to 66,666.  After devouring the Lady of Pain, I 
would then have been able to take Crothian on mano a mano....er, pseudopod.

- Devilish "...the same thing we do every night, Pinky.  Try to take over the ENWorld!!!"

They're Pinky, Pinky and the Dev.Dev.Dev.Dev.Dev.Dev.Dev.Dev. Narf!


----------



## Evilhalfling

Hey Crothian are you thinking what im thinkng ?


----------



## Darkness

devilish said:
			
		

> Curse you all!   I had almost derailed this HiveMind into a valid RPG thread!
> For the first time!!!



 Nothing is off-topic for the Hive - including RPGs*. I've had more than a few RPG discussions in the Hive over the years.

Few topics last longer than for a couple dozen posts, though.

(*Well, dedicated RPG threads shouldn't go in this forum, obviously. Thread drift is a different matter, though.)


----------



## Crothian

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Hey Crothian are you thinking what im thinkng ?




Ya, you look hot in that little number you have on


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

Kemran said:
			
		

> It's small and soft, I use it like a stuffed animal.




Hrmm.. That's not a bad idea. 100% stuffed soul jackets, pillows, blankets..
Comfy, soft.. Warm.
They're not tested on Animals, and free of Dyes. PETA would love them-- They have nothing against human consumption.

Only problem is going to be supply.. These things are going to get expensive.. How can I get souls cheaply?

Maybe I should hang out outside Malls, and offer people $5 for their soul? Or maybe just a T-shirt, like I see so often being offered around colleges, for Credit Card applications..
Come to think of it.. That would work. Damn it. I'm going for it.

Soul-lined Jackets. Comfortable, durable, soft and warm. Protect you from the warmths of hell, for only $299.99


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Crothian said:
			
		

> Sorry, immune to fire so nothing will actually burn into me.  And that's Epic Ooze!!




Dang it!  I forgot about that pesky Epic part!  I really do need to figure out how to breed you so I can have a secret Epic Ooze army to do my bidding....  *rubs hands together cackling*     Um...I didn't just say that....no evil armies being made here....

*sneaks around after Crothian jabbing him with a stick occassionaly*


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, you look hot in that little number you have on



... Somehow I don't think that's what he was thinking.

I would've quoted Robots, but I couldn't fit it in very well.


----------



## ASH

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Dang it!  I forgot about that pesky Epic part!  I really do need to figure out how to breed you so I can have a secret Epic Ooze army to do my bidding....  *rubs hands together cackling*     Um...I didn't just say that....no evil armies being made here....
> 
> *sneaks around after Crothian jabbing him with a stick occassionaly*




You know we have not had any proper poking or whapping for that matter for quite some time...

*whaps Darkness*

*runs away*


----------



## Knight Otu

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Yes but oddly enough with all this disscussion of RP topics, it is verging on the edge of topic rather than OT muchless hivemind. Is there any thread that has ever escaped HM ?
> thisone only split off a GD thread.



Actually, I think one thread escaped into the wide open (and blindingly bright) range of General Discussion, while we were still hidden away in the dark depths of Meta. I believe it was about kobolds.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Somehow I don't think that's what he was thinking.




WEll, duh...but it was funny


----------



## Crothian

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I really do need to figure out how to breed you




Um, you could just ask?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Crothian said:
			
		

> Um, you could just ask?





No, no....that would take all the thrill out of it for me.  And in reality it is all about me isn't it?


----------



## Crothian

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> No, no....that would take all the thrill out of it for me.  And in reality it is all about me isn't it?





Wow, so no thrill??  Not even a little?  That's Harsh, real harsh.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> WEll, duh...but it was funny



Funny or scary?


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> Wow, so no thrill??  Not even a little?  That's Harsh, real harsh.....



No offense, but you're an ooze that keeps your nose in a book all day.  That's not especially thrilling.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Funny or scary?





I'm happy with both


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No offense, but you're an ooze that keeps your nose in a book all day.  That's not especially thrilling.




You aren't reading the same books I am....oh my reputation gets me again....


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Crothian said:
			
		

> You aren't reading the same books I am....oh my reputation gets me again....




I might be reading those books!  And yes, yes it does...darn reputations and their ability to spread.


----------



## Crothian

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I might be reading those books!  And yes, yes it does...darn reputations and their ability to spread.




well, its all false...or most of it if we define most as very little then the accuracies actually increases quite a bit


----------



## Kemrain

Okay.  This has fallen behind for long enough.

Ressurectification!

- Kemrain the Just Having Discovered the Color and Size Tags.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Okay.  This has fallen behind for long enough.
> 
> Ressurectification!
> 
> - Kemrain the Just Having Discovered the Color and Size Tags.





The FAQ shows all of the other tags.  Like The super- and sub-scripts and
[h1]the[/h1] [h2]different[/h2] [h3]headers[/h3] [h4]available[/h4] [h5]to[/h5] [h6]you[/h6].


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

>



Gasp!

- Kemrain the Gasping!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Gasp!
> 
> - Gasper the Friendly Ghost!



Is the tongue too obscene or is the FAQ an astonishing concept?


----------



## Crothian

you can challenge yourself and have each character be a different size and color now


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> you can challenge yourself and have each character be a different size and color now



That's not so much of a challenge as it is tedium.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's not so much of a challenge as it is tedium.




thus making it a challenge


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> thus making it a challenge



The challenge being retaining interest/patience?


----------



## Evilhalfling

Oh th
at is a bad game.


----------



## Crothian

okay, so not much of a challenge.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Oh th
> at is a bad game.



I quoted you to try to figure out what you said...

And I agree.  I think.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> okay, so not much of a challenge.....



Well, it's a challenge to figure out what they wrote!


----------



## Crothian

that's why people don't write like that


----------



## Evilhalfling

yes but I made 3 mistakes
1. the carriage return in the middle 
2. the period is the same color/size as the e 
3. I decided to do it at all.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> that's why people don't write like that



Well, it's also a challenge if you're trying to do it in a way that doesn't annoy people.


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> yes but I made 3 mistakes
> 1. the carriage return in the middle



Yeah, I noticed that.


			
				Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> 3. I decided to do it at all.



Yeah, I noticed that too.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> thus making it a challenge



One man's challenge is another man's Lifectomy.

- Kemrain the Tedious.


----------



## Crothian

or a ham sandwich


----------



## Jdvn1

... Kemrain, I like your location.  Just noticed it.


----------



## Crothian

its impolite to stare at someone location like that


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> its impolite to stare at someone location like that



What else are you supposed to do to someone's location?


----------



## Crothian

Um, I can't say that on these boards!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> Um, I can't say that on these boards!!



And it's _less_ impolite?


----------



## Crothian

quite a bit less, yes


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> quite a bit less, yes



So my mistake was being not impolite enough.

Hm, have to remember that one.


----------



## Crothian

the Hive has different rules then the rest of civilization, mostly becasue we make them up as we gfo along.  It's like Calvinball.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> the Hive has different rules then the rest of civilization, mostly becasue we make them up as we gfo along.  It's like Calvinball.



You're in the pie zone!  You have to type everything while balancing three pies on your head!


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You're in the pie zone!  You have to type everything while balancing three pies on your head!




Least you got the reference, I was worried there for a moment.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> Least you got the reference, I was worried there for a moment.



Actually, I mentioned Calvin and Hobbes not too long ago on another thread.

_Everything_ builds character.


----------



## Crothian

Excellent, so if you don't mind me asking...how old be you?  You seem to be college aged I would wager....


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> Excellent, so if you don't mind me asking...how old be you?  You seem to be college aged I would wager....



Indeed.  Twenty-two.

Well below the average on these boards, I think.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Indeed.  Twenty-two.
> 
> Well below the average on these boards, I think.




just a bit, we have some really old people around here like 30 and older.....

So, you in college?  if so which?


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> just a bit, we have some really old people around here like 30 and older.....
> 
> So, you in college?  if so which?



Yeah, I know.  I remember the (old and new) age polls.  The average seemed to be 30-40 or so.  Plus, Gary Gygax is here too, and he's been playing longer than anyone and is in his late 60s early 70s I think.

I was going to UT Dallas (no Longhorns for me), now going to University of Houston.  Local schools, good with math/science.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Indeed.  Twenty-two.
> 
> Well below the average on these boards, I think.



Oh, my. You've seemed to remind me that I've forgotten whether I'm 22 or 23. Damb. I could do the math, but, y'know... 

- Kemrain the "Why?"


----------



## Cyberzombie

The average age of the board moves steadily up.  It started with a bunch of late 20-somethings, so after a few years it has moved to being a bunch of early 30-somethings.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain the Ambiguous Age said:
			
		

> Oh, my. You've seemed to remind me that I've forgotten whether I'm 22 or 23. Damb. I could do the math, but, y'know...
> 
> - Kemrain the "Why?"



Check your "Made on" date!

Or is that the expiration date?


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> The average age of the board moves steadily up.  It started with a bunch of late 20-somethings, so after a few years it has moved to being a bunch of early 30-somethings.



You mean it goes up about 1 year every year?  What a weird coincidence.  How would such a strange anomaly happen?


----------



## devilish

Crothian said:
			
		

> just a bit, we have some really old people around here like 30 and older....




Hey hey!!! I resemble that remark!!! And we're not old....we're aged, like fine wine.


damn youngsters....


----------



## Crothian

devilish said:
			
		

> Hey hey!!! I resemble that remark!!! And we're not old....we're aged, like fine wine.
> 
> 
> damn youngsters....




It was a joke since I too fall in that cateogry.  I've been gaming longer then younsters have been alive!!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

devilish said:
			
		

> Hey hey!!! I resemble that remark!!! And we're not old....we're aged, like fine wine.
> 
> 
> damn youngsters....



But we're made with better grapes...!

Yeah, I know, that makes zero sense.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You mean it goes up about 1 year every year?  What a weird coincidence.  How would such a strange anomaly happen?



 You know, a joke ceases being funny if you keep picking at it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> You know, a joke ceases being funny if you keep picking at it.



  So, some of my friends have been rubbing off of me.  It's not my fault they shoot nuclear missles at dead horses.


----------



## Crothian

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> You know, a joke ceases being funny if you keep picking at it.





No it doesn't

_ Glares at Steve_


----------



## Darth K'Trava

It becomes MORE funny when you can modify it. Or should we say "mutate"?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It becomes MORE funny when you can modify it. Or should we say "mutate"?



Nono.  "Polymorph."


----------



## Cyberzombie

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It becomes MORE funny when you can modify it. Or should we say "mutate"?



 Most mutations end up stillborn, you know.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Kemrain, I like your location.  Just noticed it.



Thanks. I creativityified it myself.

- Kemrain the 'ification.


----------



## Steve Jung

Crothian said:
			
		

> No it doesn't
> 
> _ Glares at Steve_



 *runs crying from the thread.*


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Thanks. I creativityified it myself.
> 
> - Kemrain the 'i*fic*a*tion*.



... Oh, it's not a real place?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Oh, it's not a real place?





Only in his mind is it one......


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Most mutations end up stillborn, you know.




Not all..... you've must not have seen the X-Men.......


----------



## Crothian

and diving into nuclear waste doesn't always make you sick like it did with Mayor Adam West on Family Guy either......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Yeah, that and the potatoes.


----------



## Crothian

nothing better then potatoes, nuclear waste, and chives!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

This spud's for you!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Only in his mind is it one......



His?!  Is Kemrain *that* ambiguous?!


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> This spud's for you!



No!  Hot potato!  *passes it to Crothian*


----------



## Crothian

*28 000*

_eats the potatoes to celebrate_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Woot, Crothian is now an 8th level ENWorld Poster!


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> *28 000*
> 
> _eats the potatoes to celebrate_



Congrats!  New milestone!  Next is 36k?


----------



## Crothian

Ya, I'm an 8th level ooze.....and people say d20 has people gaining levels too fast


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian, the oozemaster! LOL!


----------



## Jdvn1

Have you taken a prestige class yet?


----------



## Crothian

no, that would mean I actually thought about this whole level thing and stating myself out which I have not.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> no, that would mean I actually thought about this whole level thing and stating myself out which I have not.



Ooh, can someone take a stab at it?  Maybe it could be a neat thread.


----------



## Crothian

statting out me?  oh god this can't be good......

It might be best saved for a week though


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> statting out me?  oh god this can't be good......
> 
> It might be best saved for a week though



You mean the start of the week?


----------



## Crothian

look at a calender, what it one week from today?  and note it's already friday for me, I'm not sure if you are on central or mountain time


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, you mean _next_ week.  Didn't catch that.


----------



## Crothian

that's fine, truthfully if you want to start the thread I wouldn't care.  the mods on the other hand might, just to warn you.


----------



## Jdvn1

... Why?  If it's off-topic?  Or if we did something like Blackdirge's monsters.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

One week from today is April Fools. Seems appropriate.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Why?  If it's off-topic?  Or if we did something like Blackdirge's monsters.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> One week from today is April Fools. Seems appropriate.



Very true.  That's probably why Cro told me to look at the calendar.


----------



## Crothian

_ sigh_

It's okay little one...


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> _ sigh_
> 
> It's okay little one...



  I'm on Central time.  That explain anything?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Exactly how many IE windows do you keep open at a single time Crothian? You truly are a madman.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So what  :\ , I'm on AZ time, I still got it.


----------



## Crothian

what, they don't have calendars in central time?  and central time still makes it friday, so the one week works.  if you were on mountain time it would be Thursday so it would be one week and thirt minutes.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Exactly how many IE windows do you keep open at a single time Crothian? You truly are a madman.



Well, with Firefox and some other browsers, there are tabs.  Pretty handy.


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Exactly how many IE windows do you keep open at a single time Crothian? You truly are a madman.




Firefox actaully, and it is one.  I do two in the mornings and afternoon when EN World is slow, so I have one for EN World and one for the rest of my daily surfing.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> what, they don't have calendars in central time?  and central time still makes it friday, so the one week works.  if you were on mountain time it would be Thursday so it would be one week and thirt minutes.



_Sigh_.

It means it's later here.  And I'm tired.


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So what  :\ , I'm on AZ time, I still got it.




do you want a cookie?    

sorry, couldn't resist that one


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tabs, eh? How does that work?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> _Sigh_.
> 
> It means it's later here.  And I'm tired.




Eastern time zone here, one hour later then you!!


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Tabs, eh? How does that work?




its better then opening multiple versions of the program, much easier to go btween the web pages, it freaking rocks.  Get Firefox, be happy


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Tabs, eh? How does that work?



It's kind of like having another taskbar, but just for different pages.  You open up one instance of Firefox and you have a tab for each thing you're looking at.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sure I'll take the cookie, so long as it isn't for my computer!


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sure I'll take the cookie, so long as it isn't for my computer!




only cookies I can get you that fast are for the computer.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> Eastern time zone here, one hour later then you!!



Bah, fine.  Maybe I'm just distracted.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> its better then opening multiple versions of the program, much easier to go btween the web pages, it freaking rocks.  Get Firefox, be happy



Linkage?


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> only cookies I can get you that fast are for the computer.....



I think he'll wait if the non-computer cookies are good enough.

And while you're at it, make me some?


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Linkage?



http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think he'll wait if the non-computer cookies are good enough.
> 
> And while you're at it, make me some?




ya, like I'm making anyone cookies.  ?But I will make some almond walnut ones for myself.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think he'll wait if the non-computer cookies are good enough.



Yup, thats the way the cookie crumbles!


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Linkage?




dude, it's called google use it search it, never need for a link again


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, like I'm making anyone cookies.  ?But I will make some almond walnut ones for myself.



Note to self: next time encountered by an ooze, bribe it away with Almond Walnut cookies.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yup, thats the way the cookie crumbles!



Sigh.  Too much Groundhog Day for you!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> But I will make some almond walnut ones for myself.



Sounds good, I'm gonna make some too!   Tomorrow, that is!


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Note to self: next time encountered by an ooze, bribe it away with Almond Walnut cookies.




ya, I'm sure your DM will buy that

"Honest, the great Ooze Crothian himself would be swayed by these great halfling made cookies!!"


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sigh.  Too much Groundhog Day for you!




how can you have enough Bill Murray?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sigh.  Too much Groundhog Day for you!



God, I haven't seen that movie in 18 months!


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, I'm sure your DM will buy that
> 
> "Honest, the great Ooze Crothian himself would be swayed by these great halfling made cookies!!"



Dwarf-made cookies.  Everyone knows Dwarves are good at making things out of stone.

And one of my GMs is an EN World lurker, so maybe he'd let it slide just once.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> God, I haven't seen that movie in 18 months!



At least, that's where I know the quote from.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> "Honest, the great Ooze Crothian himself would be swayed by these great halfling made cookies!!"



    Too Funny!


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, I'm sure your DM will buy that
> 
> "Honest, the great Ooze Crothian himself would be swayed by these great halfling made cookies!!"



"Really!  He just gained a level too!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dwarf-made cookies.  Everyone knows Dwarves are good at making things out of stone.



Ouch, I guess thats one way to be visited by a (tooth) fairy!


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dwarf-made cookies.  Everyone knows Dwarves are good at making things out of stone.
> 
> And one of my GMs is an EN World lurker, so maybe he'd let it slide just once.




only one, got to get the whole group over here, not like you college typoes have othere things to do.....


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ouch, I guess thats one way to be visited by a (tooth) fairy!




ever watch Robot Chicken on Cartoon Network?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> ever watch Robot Chicken on Cartoon Network?



No I haven't I been posting here too much lately!


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ouch, I guess thats one way to be visited by a (tooth) fairy!



It's a valid way to make money!


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> only one, got to get the whole group over here, not like you college typoes have othere things to do.....



Hey, I'm trying!  I got another friend to join too, but he doesn't lurk too often.  And I have another friend on here.  How many referrals do _you_ have?


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No I haven't I been posting here too much lately!




you can post and watch TV at the same time plus it is only a 15 minute show....brilliant and had the darkjest comedy scetch using a tooth fairy you will ever see on TV


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's a valid way to make money!



Hot doggy! Thats funny.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> ever watch Robot Chicken on Cartoon Network?



I don't have cable, actually.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm trying!  I got another friend to join too, but he doesn't lurk too often.  And I have another friend on here.  How many referrals do _you_ have?




about a dozen, but I'm not in college, us grown ups have less time for this sort thing...imagine the posts I could make if I had the free time......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Actually, my TV is in my bedroom. My computer is in the office. No TV in here.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't have cable, actually.




good reason not to see it then I guess...you might be a little young for it it references a lot of 80's pulp culture.  Not to say you wouldn't get the jokes but they mean a lot to those of us who grew up in that decade


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually, my TV is in my bedroom. My computer is in the office. No TV in here.




my TV is a meter from the computer, it makes things easier......


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> about a dozen, but I'm not in college, us grown ups have less time for this sort thing...imagine the posts I could make if I had the free time......



I've also only been at it for... what, four months or so?  And your info doesn't list any referrals.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> good reason not to see it then I guess...you might be a little young for it it references a lot of 80's pulp culture.  Not to say you wouldn't get the jokes but they mean a lot to those of us who grew up in that decade



I lived through a chunk of it, the bits I didn't I get through my brothers.

I dont' get all of it, but I do most of it.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I've also only been at it for... what, four months or so?  And your info doesn't list any referrals.




cheap lazy people not using me as a referall....actually it is a relatively new feature and I haven't brought people into the fold for a few months.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> my TV is a meter from the computer, it makes things easier......



I know someone that has PIP for his monitor and watches TV while he surfs the 'net.  Neat stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I think when I get back from GenCon, If I have enough $$$ left, I'll buy a 13" tv to put on the hutch of this desk.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I lived through a chunk of it, the bits I didn't I get through my brothers.
> 
> I dont' get all of it, but I do most of it.




right, but living it and understanding are a tad bit differnt.  I understand the disco age but not like those who lived it is all I'm saying


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think when I get back from GenCon, If I have enough $$$ left, I'll buy a 13" tv to put on the hutch of this desk.




you don't have a spare TV?  most people I know have an extra TV or three sitting around their house


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think when I get back from GenCon, If I have enough $$$ left, I'll buy a 13" tv to put on the hutch of this desk.



... You plan to have money after a con?  ... Wow.


----------



## Crothian

Gen Con is going to rock this year, I hope to have more money for it then last year and pick up even more stuff


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> right, but living it and understanding are a tad bit differnt.  I understand the disco age but not like those who lived it is all I'm saying



True.  I'm always baffled by people who don't know who the Gummy Bears are.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> you don't have a spare TV?  most people I know have an extra TV or three sitting around their house



I think the average house has somethinglike 3 TVs in it.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> True.  I'm always baffled by people who don't know who the Gummy Bears are.




Gummy Bears, bouncing here and there and everywhere....high adventure that is beyond compaire...they are the gummyt bears....

don't ask why I still know all the lyrics to that song......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> you don't have a spare TV?  most people I know have an extra TV or three sitting around their house



Nope, only three in the house, and all are 30" or more. Twould be a bit heavy!


----------



## Crothian

I only have one greater then 30" so you doing better then I


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> Gummy Bears, bouncing here and there and everywhere....high adventure that is beyond compaire...they are the gummyt bears....
> 
> don't ask why I still know all the lyrics to that song......



It was a cool song!  Well, at the time anyway.

I don't know why people are shocked that I still have a working BETA player.  It's better than VHS!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... You plan to have money after a con?  ... Wow.



I said that *IF* I had enough money after I got back.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I said that *IF* I had enough money after I got back.



Oh, right.  True.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It was a cool song!  Well, at the time anyway.
> 
> I don't know why people are shocked that I still have a working BETA player.  It's better than VHS!




Beta is better, but hard to find tapes for.  

I actually have an acepella version of the song


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I said that *IF* I had enough money after I got back.




last year I went with one hundred and came back with 2 hundred....it is possible


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> Beta is better, but hard to find tapes for.
> 
> I actually have an acepella version of the song



I have a ton of Beta tapes.  Most of them are used, though.  Now everything is digital, so it's not a matter of Beta vs VHS, like it was back then.

Who sings the a capella version of the song?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> last year I went with one hundred and came back with 2 hundred....it is possible



Howd you manage that Croth?


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> last year I went with one hundred and came back with 2 hundred....it is possible



... ?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I have a ton of Beta tapes.  Most of them are used, though.  Now everything is digital, so it's not a matter of Beta vs VHS, like it was back then.
> 
> Who sings the a capella version of the song?




Rockapella is their name, if you haven't heard of them I'm not suprised, they are huge in Japan though


----------



## Angel Tarragon

What did you do? Get your own booth and sell OOP stuff?


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Howd you manage that Croth?




I sold a few select magic cards.  Still have tens of thousands of them, but I took 10 cards and got lots of money for them.  course I can't do that anymore as I sold all the high priced ones I had


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> Rockapella is their name, if you haven't heard of them I'm not suprised, they are huge in Japan though



... I have three of their CDs.

I just didn't know they covered that song.


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What did you do? Get your own booth and sell OOP stuff?




never for my RPG stuff, I still have my orginal D&Dg with chuthulu and three copies of the orginal TW box set, and even a mint copy of Expedition to Barrier peaks.  But I don't sell that stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I guess none of the ones you got from me in our trade panned out for you eh?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... I have three of their CDs.
> 
> I just didn't know they covered that song.




I'm shocked.....

They actually cover lots of songs, but I've only found their covers as mp3s on the web and never on a CD of theirs


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I guess none of the ones you got from me in our trade panned out for you eh?




no, lots of good playible cards but nothing super valuible.  If there had been I'd of e-mailed you back and either mailed it back to you or given you more books.  I really try to be fair with my trades.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm shocked.....
> 
> They actually cover lots of songs, but I've only found their covers as mp3s on the web and never on a CD of theirs



Almost all of their songs, if not all of them, are covers.  That's their schtick.  The latest CD I have (I don't think they've come out with another recently, but I haven't been following up on it), features a new bass because Barry Carl left to go back to opera or something.

Good stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Thats nice to know.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Almost all of their songs, if not all of them, are covers.  That's their schtick.  The latest CD I have (I don't think they've come out with another recently, but I haven't been following up on it), features a new bass because Barry Carl left to go back to opera or something.
> 
> Good stuff.




I only have two of their CDs butr none of the songs I thought were covered.  Sure your not thinking of the Nylons, another vocal group that I know does all covers?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I love The Complete Book of Eldritch Might, I've refrenced it more than the PHB. It's been getting quite a whuppin' yet it is till intact!


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thats nice to know.




I was raised in a nice and honest midwestern way.  We do things differently round these parts, things are a little slower and we wave to our neibhors, we say thank you after people shot us and please when shopping for dope.  It is a nice difference from the rough and wild areas of the country.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I only have two of their CDs butr none of the songs I thought were covered.  Sure your not thinking of the Nylons, another vocal group that I know does all covers?



No, I've never heard anything by the Nylons.  A lot of Rockapella's songs are much older and kind of obscure, but they're mostly covers.

Which CDs do you have?


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I love The Complete Book of Eldritch Might, I've refrenced it more than the PHB. It's been getting quite a whuppin' yet it is till intact!




glad to hear it, it is a good book.  I got the hardbound compilation of all of them so didn't need the little one anymore


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No, I've never heard anything by the Nylons.  A lot of Rockapella's songs are much older and kind of obscure, but they're mostly covers.
> 
> Which CDs do you have?




good question, I'd have to hunt them down.  But I know old music, I have plenty of CDs and records of the old doo wop groups of the 50's and 60's...I might just have tweo CDs with out covers though, I'll check


----------



## Crothian

I have "2" and "don't tell me you do"


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> good question, I'd have to hunt them down.  But I know old music, I have plenty of CDs and records of the old doo wop groups of the 50's and 60's...I might just have tweo CDs with out covers though, I'll check



Actually, I meant older than that.  Like, one of my favorite songs is Sixteen Tons.  Originally recorded, I believe, in the 40s, but the song was an older folk song.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Just curious, Croth, what do you do for a living? I've checked you out under the link from your avatar/username, but I don't see a details section.


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Just curious, Croth, what do you do for a living? I've checked you out under the link from your avatar/username, but I don't see a details section.




I'm in banking


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Actually, I meant older than that.  Like, one of my favorite songs is Sixteen Tons.  Originally recorded, I believe, in the 40s, but the song was an older folk song.




well, on neither CD does it say anything about alternate copywrites to the songs like I've seen on other CDs that have covers....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

You just collect interest on a very large account or do yo do stocks and bonds?


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You just collect interest on a very large account or do yo do stocks and bonds?




I don't do sales which is what stocks and bonds gets covers by, I'm in the internal finance department which means I shovel papers and account infoamtion.  I'm just middle management, nothing exciting.


----------



## Jdvn1

I'm not sure about all of the songs (because they make their own arrangements for everything, obviously), but...
Tempted was originally by Chris Difford & Glenn Tilbrook
Change In My Life is by Billy Straus
Why is by Josh Deutsch & Janna Allen
and Ellie My Love is by Keisuke Kawata.

I tried checking their site, but they only attribute the arranger.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, on neither CD does it say anything about alternate copywrites to the songs like I've seen on other CDs that have covers....



No, the arrangements aren't property of the original writers.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> I don't do sales which is what stocks and bonds gets covers by, I'm in the internal finance department which means I shovel papers and account infoamtion.  I'm just middle management, nothing exciting.



I'm sure the pay is considerable though. And you seem to have enough freetime to spend some time here at the boards!


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about all of the songs (because they make their own arrangements for everything, obviously), but...
> Tempted was originally by Chris Difford & Glenn Tilbrook
> Change In My Life is by Billy Straus
> Why is by Josh Deutsch & Janna Allen
> and Ellie My Love is by Keisuke Kawata.
> 
> I tried checking their site, but they only attribute the arranger.




huh, I'd have figured they would have to credit the writer of the lyrics on the CD.  Not that I know anything about copywrite law mind you, but I have seen other CDs do just that.  So, when I looked at the CDs and didn't see that and never recongized their songs it never occured to me they were covers.  THe only covers I have of theirs on mp3 are all modern hits like the 80's onward.


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, and I know that these are arrangements because I've heard the originals (you dont have all of these, it's from the In Concert CD -- the first one I ever heard):
I Am Your Man
Dancin' in the Streets
That's the Way
This Isn't Love
Pretty Woman
Stand By Me
Up On The Roof
Dock of the Bay
Zombie Jamboree
Keep on Smilin'
16 Tons
The Lion Sleeps Tonight
Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm sure the pay is considerable though. And you seem to have enough freetime to spend some time here at the boards!




Well, I wish the pay was actually more.  And I have free time away from work as well as the ability to post from work.  I do about 40 hours a week, never much more (banker hours rock now that I'm not in a branch) and I'm single.  THe single and no kids part is really the culbrit for all the free time.


----------



## Jdvn1

... Oh, actually, this is funny because this tangent is ill-founded.



			
				http://rockapella.com/ask.htm said:
			
		

> Q. Many people ask about Rockapella songs they find on Internet file sharing services.
> 
> A. Rockapella Center replies:
> There are several a cappella songs circulating around the Internet with Rockapella's name attached to them, but not Rockapella's voices. Here is a partial list of songs that Rockapella has not performed:
> Any Dave Matthews Band cover including "Satellite", "Stay", "Crash Into Me", and "Ants Marching."
> Any song from the Nylons album entitled "Rockapella."
> The Coca Cola and *Gummi Bears* commercials.
> "Amazing Grace."
> "Breakfast at Tiffanys"
> "In the Still of the Night"
> "Chain Gang"
> "Brown Eyed Girl"
> "Every Breath You Take"
> "Say Goodbye"
> "More Than Words"
> "Man In The Mirror"
> "Gangsta's Paradise"
> "Semi-Charmed Kind of Life"
> "Basket Case"
> "For the Longest Time"


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, and I know that these are arrangements because I've heard the originals (you dont have all of these, it's from the In Concert CD -- the first one I ever heard):
> I Am Your Man
> Dancin' in the Streets
> That's the Way
> This Isn't Love
> Pretty Woman
> Stand By Me
> Up On The Roof
> Dock of the Bay
> Zombie Jamboree
> Keep on Smilin'
> 16 Tons
> The Lion Sleeps Tonight
> Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress




Many of those are A cappell stand bys, many all vocal groups do Up on the Roof, Dock on a Bay, Lion Sleeps tonight, etc.

If you like vocal groups, Nylons might be something worth looking into.  They have percussion in their songs but still they are really good.  They also cover a lot of songs, mostly from the 60's.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> Well, I wish the pay was actually more.  And I have free time away from work as well as the ability to post from work.  I do about 40 hours a week, never much more (banker hours rock now that I'm not in a branch) and I'm single.  THe single and no kids part is really the culbrit for all the free time.



That's understandable. But still, you are in a better position than me, and I wish I could erase the last major mistake I made. If I could I would found work a year ago.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Oh, actually, this is funny because this tangent is ill-founded.




huh, I have some of those songs and the voices actually sound like Rockapella as well as being labeld that way.  Interesting.  

I do want to locate their Christams album though, I love Christams songs and they have the talent to do them right.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> Many of those are A cappell stand bys, many all vocal groups do Up on the Roof, Dock on a Bay, Lion Sleeps tonight, etc.
> 
> If you like vocal groups, Nylons might be something worth looking into.  They have percussion in their songs but still they are really good.  They also cover a lot of songs, mostly from the 60's.



Yeah, I'll look into them.  There's another a capella group people tell me about, but I alway forget the name...


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That's understandable. But still, you are in a better position than me, and I wish I could erase the last major mistake I made. If I could I would found work a year ago.




may I ask what that was?  The mistake?


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> huh, I have some of those songs and the voices actually sound like Rockapella as well as being labeld that way.  Interesting.
> 
> I do want to locate their Christams album though, I love Christams songs and they have the talent to do them right.



Yeah, now that I look at it I have their more recent non-Christmas album.  They came out with a Christmas album shortly after Smilin', which is a cool CD.  It's been three years since their last one, though, weird.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lets just say, that I am glad I am not behind bars. The crime was quite scandalous.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll look into them.  There's another a capella group people tell me about, but I alway forget the name...




I have others that'd I'd have to find the CDs to tell you about.  PBS did a specail that had some very good groups on it including Rockapella.  The special was called simply enough "Do it A capella" and you can proably find the DVD and soundtrack cheap.  THe show does feature more songs then the what made it on the soundtrack though.


----------



## reanjr

Crothian said:
			
		

> The second part is the Hivmind threads.  They are way off topic, silly, erious threads that are a lot more like conversaitons almost like chats.  Anyone can participate but usually it is mostly people like myself that have the ability to post lots through out the day and use this site to remain sane at work.




Hmmm... sounds like something I should look into.  I never knew what they were and whenever I see them they're 300+ posts, so I never had the inclination to see.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Well, maybe not scandalous, but it was bad,way, way bad. II've seen the light now though, and have sworn on the holy one's name to never do such a heinous thing again.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, now that I look at it I have their more recent non-Christmas album.  They came out with a Christmas album shortly after Smilin', which is a cool CD.  It's been three years since their last one, though, weird.




All I know is that it is hard to find their CDs and they seem expensive when I do.  But I really have not looked in a few years and perhaps I should hunt more now.


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, maybe not scandalous, but it was bad,way, way bad. II've seen the light now though, and have sworn on the holy one's name to never do such a heinous thing again.




I understand, didn't mean to stick my nose in, but if people bring things up I'm always going to ask about it.


----------



## Crothian

reanjr said:
			
		

> Hmmm... sounds like something I should look into.  I never knew what they were and whenever I see them they're 300+ posts, so I never had the inclination to see.




we scare a lot of people off that way.  They seem very closed to people when in fact they ar ecompletely open to all.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> I understand, didn't mean to stick my nose in, but if people bring things up I'm always going to ask about it.



Thats human nature. We are all curious at some level.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> THe show does feature more songs then the what made it on the soundtrack though.



Yeah, that's always how it goes.  Shame.


----------



## Jdvn1

reanjr said:
			
		

> Hmmm... sounds like something I should look into.  I never knew what they were and whenever I see them they're 300+ posts, so I never had the inclination to see.



Well, they often _start_ innocently enough...


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thats human nature. We are all curious at some level.




Ya, but I'm the stupid one that always asks the question 

well, it has been fun. but its 3am and I have to work in 5 hours.  

Jdvn1, if you want some more band names remind me and I'll find some for you.  And if you know of some I don't, I'm always looking for that good old  a cappella, a sound that sounds so sweet....


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> All I know is that it is hard to find their CDs and they seem expensive when I do.  But I really have not looked in a few years and perhaps I should hunt more now.



Here's the most recent Christmas CD.  Not a horrible price.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Later Croth, Sleep well!


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, but I'm the stupid one that always asks the question
> 
> well, it has been fun. but its 3am and I have to work in 5 hours.
> 
> Jdvn1, if you want some more band names remind me and I'll find some for you.  And if you know of some I don't, I'm always looking for that good old  a cappella, a sound that sounds so sweet....



Heh.  I really like the one that does Breakfast at Tiffany's, and I want to hear Brown-Eyed Girl.  I'd have to look through my collection, too, to get names, though.

G'night!


----------



## ASH

Hi hi hi! 

How is all today?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> His?!  Is Kemrain *that* ambiguous?!



Bless you, sir. Bless your black shriveled heart.

- Kemrain the *that* Ambiguous.


----------



## Kemrain

ASH said:
			
		

> Hi hi hi!
> 
> How is all today?



I cannot speak for all, but, I am well and in an odd mood.

- Kemrain the Even.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> True.  I'm always baffled by people who don't know who the Gummy Bears are.



I don't care who they are, man.. Alls I know is how they taste.

- Kemrain the Gummy Gorger.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

> How is all today?



I is Good! I have Gummi worms, that are warm from being in my Pocket!
You is good too!
Let us be the friends.
Whee!
Happy friend. Good friend. Ambigous friend.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Note to self: next time encountered by an ooze, bribe it away with Almond Walnut cookies.




I used to throw popcorn to lurker aboves when ever I entered a room.  That way they wouldn't drop on me.  

Whada ya want?  I was seven.  It was what my DM/Sister said to do.


----------



## Kemrain

e1ven said:
			
		

> I is Good! I have Gummi worms, that are warm from being in my Pocket!
> You is good too!
> Let us be the friends.
> Whee!
> Happy friend. Good friend. Ambigous friend.



Wow.. Are you on crack today, e1ven? Should I avoid you? Are you the plague?

- Kemrain the Skittish.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Crothian said:
			
		

> my TV is a meter from the computer, it makes things easier......




Mine is two but it faces the wrong way ;(   If I want to watch TV while online, I have to use the laptop.


----------



## Kemrain

*What should I have for lunch?*

I'd make this a poll, but, why?

I'm at work att he moment, and my boss is gonna run out to pick up lunch.  We don't have many options, but I really can't decide, even with the limited choices. We could go to McDonalds, Burger King, Wendy's, D'Angelo's (A sub shop), Boston Chicken (which I'm not *terribly* find of but my boss likes)... I'm kinda tossing it up between Wendy's, Burger Kind and D'Angelo's, but I'm really stumped...

Any suggestions?

- Kemrain the Hungry.


----------



## Kemrain

You playing catch up with the nightly posts, too, Evilhalfling?  What fun.

- Kemrian the Sociable.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

> Wow.. Are you on crack today, e1ven? Should I avoid you? Are you the plague?
> 
> - Kemrain the Skittish.



Well.. I haven't slept in 2 days, but.. But more than that, I am the Good! We will be happy friends


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

Get Fries from Mcdonalds, a Jr. bacon from Wendy's, an Angus burger from BK, and a a Mt. Dew from D'angleos, with a side of some sweet corn from Boston Market.

A balanced meal. i mean.. You work for her all week. She can work for you getting you lunch.


----------



## Kemrain

e1ven said:
			
		

> Well.. I haven't slept in 2 days, but.. But more than that, I am the Good! We will be happy friends



You did *NOT* just.. *_Checks link_* Aaaw! You *DID*! You linked the Retarded Animal Babies on ENWorld?! Good lord!  Aren't there rules against thigns liek that?! Gah!

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Bless you, sir. Bless your black shriveled heart.
> 
> - Kemrain the *that* Ambiguous.



Hey, _someone_ had to cover for you.


----------



## Kemrain

e1ven said:
			
		

> Get Fries from Mcdonalds, a Jr. bacon from Wendy's, an Angus burger from BK, and a a Mt. Dew from D'angleos, with a side of some sweet corn from Boston Market.
> 
> A balanced meal. i mean.. You work for her all week. She can work for you getting you lunch.



You forgot to mention thebest part of this plan! the part where everythign is cold and congealed before it gets back to me in an inedible state... Aside from that.. Brilliant!

Any suggestions that aren't coming from my On-Crack-Today boyfriend?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I don't care who they are, man.. Alls I know is how they taste.
> 
> - Kemrain the Gummy Gorger.



Doesn't everything taste like chicken?


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I cannot speak for all, but, I am well and in an odd mood.
> 
> - Kemrain the Even.




and how does odd differ from the other times?


----------



## Evilhalfling

Im Caught up! 

Obviously Ham Salad is for lunch. 
That is a twisted E1even.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, _someone_ had to cover for you.



You, sir, will have my vote the next time we have elections for the position of God.

- Kemrain the Reverent.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'd make this a poll, but, why?
> 
> I'm at work att he moment, and my boss is gonna run out to pick up lunch.  We don't have many options, but I really can't decide, even with the limited choices. We could go to McDonalds, Burger King, Wendy's, D'Angelo's (A sub shop), Boston Chicken (which I'm not *terribly* find of but my boss likes)... I'm kinda tossing it up between Wendy's, Burger Kind and D'Angelo's, but I'm really stumped...
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> - Kemrain the Hungry.




go for the sub, do not support fast food


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I used to throw popcorn to lurker aboves when ever I entered a room.  That way they wouldn't drop on me.
> 
> Whada ya want?  I was seven.  It was what my DM/Sister said to do.



... Oh, not the lurkers I'm thinking of.

Do you still keep up this practice?


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> go for the sub, do not support fast food



Seconded.


----------



## Kemrain

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Im Caught up!
> 
> Obviously Ham Salad is for lunch.
> That is a twisted E1even.



With a Pork Soda on the side? *_Shudders_*



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> and how does odd differ from the other times?



Um, generally it's either one more, or one less.



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Doesn't everything taste like chicken?



I'm of a mind that _Chicken_ tastes like _Everything_.



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> go for the sub, do not support fast food



Yes, sir! Roast Beef is is.

- Kemrain the Hungry.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wow.. Are you on crack today, e1ven? Should I avoid you? Are you the plague?
> 
> - Kemrain the Skittish.



Yes.  Yes.  Yes.

Oh, this isn't the same question thing as before?

I think we all have a little plague in us.


----------



## Evilhalfling

No I got out of the habit in 2nd ed when Lurkers weren't in the first 2 monster compendiums. 
Or in the greyhawk,Krynn, either Spelljammer, or Outerplane suplaments I bought. 
Man Im more ashamed of that list than the orginal popcorn thing.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

Well, if you want to go all one place, I'd reccoment either the Roast Beef, or the meatball subs..

On second thought.. Ever notice that they just say "Meat"ball? They don't say what TYPE of Meat? Hrmm....... Maybe you should stick with the Roast Beef.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You playing catch up with the nightly posts, too, Evilhalfling?  What fun.
> 
> - Kemrian the Sociable.



I'm doing the same for the morning ones!


----------



## Evilhalfling

THats It Im just going to quote what ever I am responding to. 


			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think we all have a little plague in us.




Mine is a parently a bad spelling plauge.  It is a chroinic problem on the internet. 
I must have caught it from an unsanatized phone line.


----------



## Jdvn1

e1ven said:
			
		

> Well.. I haven't slept in 2 days, but..



Oh, sleep is _so_ overrated.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

> Mine is a parently a bad spelling plauge. It is a chroinic problem on the internet.
> I must have caught it from an unsanatized phone line.




Where as I am just a bit of plaque.. Up in the hard to reach areas. I'll be stuck with you, eacting you out from the inside. Your gums will never be the same.

Colin "Bwahahaha" Davis


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You, sir, will have my vote the next time we have elections for the position of God.
> 
> - Kemrain the Reverent.



One down, three billion to go!


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

> Oh, sleep _is_ so overrated.




Sleep deprevation is cheaper than drugs, and less chance of being arrested, I'm sure. That, and exams.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm of a mind that _Chicken_ tastes like _Everything_.



Let's see what science has to say on the matter!


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Mine is a parently a bad spelling plauge.  It is a chroinic problem on the internet.
> I must have caught it from an unsanatized phone line.



Just tell everyone you're French or something.  They'll understand.


----------



## Jdvn1

e1ven said:
			
		

> Where as I am just a bit of plaque.. Up in the hard to reach areas. I'll be stuck with you, eacting you out from the inside. Your gums will never be the same.
> 
> Colin "Bwahahaha" Davis



I was going to go there, but you beat me to it.  Darn.

Bwahahaha indeed.


----------



## Kemrain

Now that my boss is gone...

I love my job. I really do. I get to sit and play on the internet all day.  It's only when people come up, and I need to talk to them, that I have to do any real work.  And by work I mean putting up with people.  I'm payed to keep this chair warm, and as a mammal, I do it admirably.

I also give out maps and directions. And sell coffee and chotchkeys.  And the evil, evil state Lottery (Thank you, Mitt Romney, my dark lord!) I work at a rest stop on the highway.  The part of my job that I love/hate the most, though, is the people.

I'm talking wierd people.

I'm talking *REALLY* wierd people.

The longer you work here, the less capable you are of dealing with people.  They wear on you.  Glad I'm quitting in december or so (My boss is leaving, and they can't find another God-like-in-awsomeness person to replace her, so I'm ditching, too.)  So far, though, I've lost most of my ability to understand what people mean unless they ask specifically for it.

"Do you have any maps?" they ask.

"Yes." I reply. And wait. They're probably going somewhere with that... "I, take it you.. Want one?" I ask.

"...Yes." they reply, looking at me like *I'm* the strange one..

"Sure. Here. They're free."

"Thank you.." they hesitantly reply, looking at me for longer than is polite.

"...Is..there..something I can help you with?" I ask, getting confused.

"No.. Thank you." they reply, and slither towards the door.

I love it when these people ask me things like..

"Are these the free samples?" when the sign *touching the bin the samples are in* says FREE SAMPLE right on it.

Or when they ask "How much for Coffee?" When there's a sign not 2 feet from them declaring it's $1.25 for a small and $1.45 for a large. (You get 4 oz. for 20 cents extra. Large is a much better deal.) I *adore* it when these brainiacs read the sign, and proceed to ask for a medium coffee.

I _l_*O*V_e_ *P*_eO_p_*lE*_...

- Kemrain the Employed.


----------



## Jdvn1

That's sounds like one of the more awkward jobs it's possible to have...


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's sounds like one of the more awkward jobs it's possible to have...



You better believe it! I mean, a drunken monkey could do my job. but it has *ZERO* responsibility, and for that, I am pleased.

- Kemrian the, um, Responsable?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I mean, a drunken monkey could do my job.



Hm.  Have you tested this hypothesis?


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

> You better believe it! I mean, a drunken monkey could do my job. but it has ZERO responsibility, and for that, I am pleased.




-Kemrain the chair-keeper-warmer-izer.
-Kemrain the Warm body.
-Kemrain the No steal free stuff person.
-Kemrain the Security Camera wannabe.
-Kemrain the Bitch 
-Kemrain the Respons*i*ble
-Kemrain the "I'm not paid to care."


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I mean, a drunken monkey could do my job.





			
				JoyDivision1 said:
			
		

> Hm. Have you tested this hypothesis?




Well.. I used to do the job a few years ago..........


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Let's see what science has to say on the matter!



Tastes like tetrapod.

*_Eats a roast beef sub_*

- Kemrain the Mammal.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Tastes like tetrapod.



Heh.. I want an animal designed as a hypercube.. A cow that eats from the side, and milks from the top..
Hrmm.. On second thought, maybe this wouldn't be so good. Messy Food chunks, and I don't want to THINK how it would have to contort it's digestive track......


----------



## Kemrain

e1ven said:
			
		

> Heh.. I want an animal designed as a hypercube.. A cow that eats from the side, and milks from the top..
> Hrmm.. On second thought, maybe this wouldn't be so good. Messy Food chunks, and I don't want to THINK how it would have to contort it's digestive track......



I watched part of Cube 2: Hypercube on SciFi the other day.  My soul still hurts.

- Kemrain the Annoyed They Made a Screensaver into a Movie.


----------



## devilish

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I used to throw popcorn to lurker aboves when ever I entered a room.  That way they wouldn't drop on me.




Hey!  Cut it out !!!!

Oh....you were throwing it at "lurker aboves" not just lurkers.

-D


----------



## Kemrain

devilish said:
			
		

> Hey!  Cut it out !!!!
> 
> Oh....you were throwing it at "lurker aboves" not just lurkers.
> 
> -D



Isn't it hard to be a lurker with circa 400 posts, Dev?

- Kemrain the Critical 6.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Isn't it hard to be a lurker with circa 400 posts, Dev?
> 
> - Kemrain the Critical 6.




I'm a lurker, so anyone can do it


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Isn't it hard to be a lurker with circa 400 posts, Dev?
> 
> - Kemrain the Critical 6.



It comes and goes.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm a lurker, so anyone can do it



If you're a lurker, then there *is* no ENWorld.

- Kemrain the Matrix.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It comes and goes.



Sounds like hemroids.

- Kemrain the Painful.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm a lurker, so anyone can do it



What evil lurks in the dark?  The Shadow knows...


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> If you're a lurker, then there *is* no ENWorld.
> 
> - Kemrain the Matrix.




wow, who knew the definition of my soul had that much power

And I will always contend to be a lurker, be it on the net, on Babylon 5 or just the creepy guy watching through your window...I lurk


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sounds like hemroids.
> 
> - Kemrain the Painful.



Yes, exactly the same.  _Exactly_.


----------



## Kemrain

The World's Worst Lurker said:
			
		

> wow, who knew the definition of my soul had that much power
> 
> And I will always contend to be a lurker, be it on the net, on Babylon 5 or just the creepy guy watching through your window...I lurk



So that was you! Pervert!



			
				Kemrain the Se7en. said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Modest.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sounds like hemroids.






			
				JoyDivision1 said:
			
		

> Yes, exactly the same. Exactly.




Hrmm...



			
				Cothian said:
			
		

> wow, who knew the definition of my soul had that much power




So......

Crothian.. is hemroids?


----------



## Kemrain

e1ven said:
			
		

> Hrmm...
> 
> 
> 
> So......
> 
> Crothian.. is hemroids?



Might explain why he's so prolific.. and how hecan be a pain in the..



			
				 - Kemrain the Rude said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Polite


----------



## Crothian

e1ven said:
			
		

> Crothian.. is hemroids?




I needed the money....


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> I needed the money....



It just goes to show.. You can find *somebody* to pay you for _anything_.



			
				 - Kemrain the Poor. said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Poor.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

e1ven said:
			
		

> Hrmm...
> 
> So......
> 
> Crothian.. is hemroids?




Ye....*stops mid word suddenly picturing an oozie hemroid and begins to scream running from the thread in horror*


----------



## Crothian

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Ye....*stops mid word suddenly picturing an oozie hemroid and begins to scream running from the thread in horror*




I seem to have that effect on her......a lot.....


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It just goes to show.. You can find *somebody* to pay you for _anything_.




Ya e1ven still needsto pay me for the last lurker job.....


----------



## Kemrain

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Ye....*stops mid word suddenly picturing an oozie hemroid and begins to scream running from the thread in horror*



Wow.. How do people that can't stand the thought of a little rectal bleeding without fleeing in terror get by?



			
				 - Kemrain the Bleeding. said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Anal.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya e1ven still needsto pay me for the last lurker job.....



I hope not.. He's as poor as I am...



			
				 - Kemrain the Poor said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Stolen Poverty.


----------



## Crothian

Wow, there are some many inappropriate questions to ask and so little time to get banned....

Smooth Criminal actually makes a cool A Capella song.


----------



## Kemrain

I enjoyed an acapella versin of Creep by Radiohead.  I like the accoustic version better, though. The one where he doesn't use the F'word.



			
				 -Kemrain the Signature. said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Polite.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya e1ven still needsto pay me for the last lurker job.....




You promised pics! 
Ah well, you can have the Kemrain, instead.


----------



## Kemrain

e1ven said:
			
		

> You promised pics!
> Ah well, you can have the Kemrain, instead.



...


			
				 -Kemrain the EEP! said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Fleeing.


----------



## Crothian

e1ven said:
			
		

> You promised pics!
> Ah well, you can have the Kemrain, instead.




I had pics but the lightening was not right and they didn't come out good.

So, I can have her?  REally?  I've never had a Kemrain before, but it is a rare and will go nice in my collection.  EN Worlders, collect them all!!


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

You can have her, but make sure you feed her twice a day, and clean up after her messes. There are leesh laws in some states, so be careful.


----------



## Crothian

wow, she must feel so loved right about now......


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> I had pics but the lightening was not right and they didn't come out good.
> 
> So, I can have *her*?  REally?  I've never had a Kemrain before, but it is a rare and will go nice in my collection.  EN Worlders, collect them all!!






			
				e1ven said:
			
		

> You can have *her*, but make sure you feed *her* twice a day, and clean up after *her* messes. There are leesh laws in some states, so be careful.






			
				Oozemeister said:
			
		

> wow, *she* must feel so loved right about now......




*Looks to Jdvn1, waiting patiently.*



			
				 -Kemrain the that Ambiguous. said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Zie?


----------



## Crothian

What, you expecting a bidding war?


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> What, you expecting a bidding war?



Who, me? Oh, no.. I'm just.. Well.. you'll see..

- Kemrain the Faithful.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, I can have *her*?  REally?  I've never had a Kemrain before, but *it* is a rare and will go nice in my collection.  EN Worlders, collect them all!!



I've gone from female to neuter? At least I'm a Rare.

- Kemrain the Uncommon? Dambit!


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

> Who, me? Oh, no.. I'm just.. Well.. you'll see..
> 
> - Kemrain the Faithful.




OK.. I'll keep the Kemrain. You keep the pics. I can make Many pics, with the Kemrain.
Can I have it back, if I promise to be good for ever afterword?


----------



## devilish

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, I can have her?  REally?  I've never had a Kemrain before, but it is a rare and will go nice in my collection.  EN Worlders, collect them all!!




You can never truly own a Kemrain -- you can only rent them.



			
				e1ven said:
			
		

> You can have her, but make sure you feed her twice a day, and clean up after her messes. There are leesh laws in some states, so be careful.




Kemrain's, fwih, are actually good with either newspaper or litter boxes.


----------



## Kemrain

While Kemrain enjoys people speaking of him in the third person, she's a little worried about being traded like a side of beef. A rare side of beef.

- Kemrain the Medium Rare, Now in 3rd Person!


----------



## Kemrain

devilish said:
			
		

> You can never truly own a Kemrain -- you can only rent them.
> 
> 
> 
> Kemrain's, fwih, are actually good with either newspaper or litter boxes.



I do hope you don't mean for eating with...  I mean, devil or no.. Ew.

- Kemrain the, fwih, Toilet Trained.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

> While Kemrain enjoys people speaking of him in the third person, *she's* a little worried about being readed like a side of beef. A rare side of beef.




-Kemrain the no longer ambiguous.

Colin "And a Tasty side of beef, to boot!" Davis


----------



## Kemrain

- Kemrain the That Ambiguous. said:
			
		

> While Kemrain enjoys people speaking of *him* in the third person, *she*'s a little worried about being traded like a side of beef. A rare side of beef.




Ahem?

- Kemrain the Still Ambiguous.


----------



## devilish

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I do hope you don't mean for eating with...  I mean, devil or no.. Ew.




Oops -- mistranslated from Infernal to Common.  

They respond well to newspaper and li.. no

They are eager to use newspaper .. no

{Damned human languages}

They **** on newspapers and litter boxes.

I also hear that you can determine their gender after you shave them
bald.  

-D


PS You must be hungry 'cause you're the one who's raised the topic of
rare beef and eating and wot-not.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

Bah, I say. Everyone{1} knows that he can be Generic in Engligh, while She is a gendered pronoun.

Colin "conveniently ignoring any facts which don't fit my theory" Davis


{1} Well, All the smart people. I mean really, if anyone posts and Says they _didn't_ know that, they must be an uneducated squirrel-footed dicebag.


----------



## Crothian

fine, keep her...i never relaly wanted her anyway.  I'm just going to take my blankey and go sit over there.......


----------



## Kemrain

devilish said:
			
		

> Oops -- mistranslated from Infernal to Common.
> 
> They respond well to newspaper and li.. no
> 
> They are eager to use newspaper .. no
> 
> {Damned human languages}
> 
> They **** on newspapers and litter boxes.
> 
> I also hear that you can determine their gender after you shave them
> bald.
> 
> -D
> 
> 
> PS You must be hungry 'cause you're the one who's raised the topic of
> rare beef and eating and wot-not.



Well, I did have roast beef for breakfast, and it was kinda pink...

And I refuse to go into what I've **** on, what I **** on, or what I will **** on in the future.

As for the shaving bit.. You can discover a Kemrain's sex that way, butthat will only go so far in telling you its gender.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> i never relaly wanted her anyway.




 - Kemrain the Poutey.


----------



## Kemrain

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Amused.






			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Poutey.




- Kemrain the Bipolar?


----------



## devilish

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, I did have roast beef for breakfast, and it was kinda pink...
> 
> And I refuse to go into what I've **** on, what I **** on, or what I will **** on in the future.
> 
> As for the shaving bit.. You can discover a Kemrain's sex that way, butthat will only go so far in telling you its gender.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.





I don't even know how I got pulled into this HM discussion of the Kemrain's
corporealness -- I just want it's soul!!!!

*grumbles in the corner a while, pulls contract out of back pocket - angrily 
smacks it with his other hand and puts it back in his pocket....*


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

Crothian said:
			
		

> fine, keep her...i never relaly wanted her anyway. I'm just going to take my blankey and go sit over there.......




Oooh! A blankey! I didn't know that was up for part of the trade! Damn it, I got Ripped-off. At least I can take her newspaper.


----------



## Kemrain

devilish said:
			
		

> I don't even know how I got pulled into this HM discussion of the Kemrain's
> corporealness -- I just want it's soul!!!!
> 
> *grumbles in the corner a while, pulls contract out of back pocket - angrily
> smacks it with his other hand and puts it back in his pocket....*



You want this filthy, little, worn out, broken-down, see-through soul?

- Kemrain the "No, You Don't."


----------



## Crothian

e1ven said:
			
		

> Oooh! A blankey! I didn't know that was up for part of the trade! Damn it, I got Ripped-off. At least I can take her newspaper.




Yuor the one that called off the trade....


----------



## Kemrain

e1ven said:
			
		

> Bah, I say. Everyone{1} knows that he can be Generic in Engligh, while She is a gendered pronoun.
> 
> Colin "conveniently ignoring any facts which don't fit my theory" Davis
> 
> 
> {1} Well, All the smart people. I mean really, if anyone posts and Says they _didn't_ know that, they must be an uneducated squirrel-footed dicebag.



Simply because English assumes a male gender, doesn't mean that's a good thing.

- Kemrian the Uneducated Squirrel-footed Dicebag.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Simply because English assumes a male gender, doesn't mean that's a good thing.
> 
> - Kemrian the Uneducated Squirrel-footed Dicebag.




it is the male pronoun that got nuetered, and trust me it don't feel good.  be happy to still have your...stuff.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> it is the male pronoun that got nuetered, and trust me it don't feel good.  be happy to still have your...stuff.



Well, I've sworn off Stuff. And Maxim, too. Then again, I'm not big into YM or those things, either.

- Kemrain the Illiterate.


----------



## Crothian

THose rags are not good for anything waste of money, waste of ink, waste of tree


----------



## devilish

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You want this filthy, little, worn out, broken-down, see-through soul?




Yes!  I had a trophy case all ready for it.  I like how this little stain here looks
like Ben Franklin, if you tilt your head a ways.



			
				kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the "No, You Don't."




...tease!


----------



## Kemrain

I kwow! A Kemrain wouldn't even **** on them!

- Kemrain the Dirty.


----------



## devilish

Crothian said:
			
		

> THose rags are not good for anything waste of money, waste of ink, waste of tree



Don't talk about Kemrain's soul that way.

One ooze's garbage is another devil's treasure.


----------



## Kemrain

devilish said:
			
		

> Yes!  I had a trophy case all ready for it.  I like how this little stain here looks
> like Ben Franklin, if you tilt your head a ways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...tease!



Do you get the reference? I was run_NIN_g out of ways to make it more blatant without hitting you over the head with it.

- Kemrain the Subtle!


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I kwow! A Kemrain wouldn't even **** on them!
> 
> - Kemrain the Dirty.





flop on them?
nash on them?
grow on them?
play on them?
buck on them?
hit on them?


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Illiterate.




You don't need to be literate to appreciate _certain_ magazines.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian.. A Magazine is a lot like a newspaper... Think about it, Oozie..

- Kemrain the.. Filthy?


----------



## devilish

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Do you get the reference? I was run_NIN_g out of ways to make it more blatant without hitting you over the head with it.
> 
> - Kemrain the Subtle!




*Slams head with fist*

I must have a head like a hole to miss a reference like that.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I needed the money....



It was an experimental time in his life...


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I seem to have that effect on her......a lot.....



That's why we like you!


----------



## devilish

Crothian said:
			
		

> flop on them?
> nash on them?
> grow on them?
> play on them?
> buck on them?
> hit on them?




hit has only 3 letters.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Crothian.. A Magainse is a lot like a newspaper... Think about it, Oozie..
> 
> - Kemrain the.. Filthy?




we are going to use it to line the birdcage ?


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

kemrain said:
			
		

> I kwow! A Kemrain wouldn't even **** on them!




She would _ooze_ on them, obviously!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wow.. How do people that can't stand the thought of a little rectal bleeding without fleeing in terror get by?



Happily.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> Wow, there are some many inappropriate questions to ask and so little time to get banned....
> 
> Smooth Criminal actually makes a cool A Capella song.



Yes it does!  It's great.


----------



## Crothian

devilish said:
			
		

> hit has only 3 letters.




_ as Picard_

There are four lights!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, I can have her?  REally?  I've never had a Kemrain before, but it is a rare and will go nice in my collection.  EN Worlders, collect them all!!



They're not making them anymore?  You used to be able to get six-pack Kemrains at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Kemrain

devilish said:
			
		

> *Slams head with fist*
> 
> I must have a head like a hole to miss a reference like that.



You're my hero!

- Kemrain the Down In It.


----------



## devilish

Crothian said:
			
		

> _ as Picard_
> 
> There are four lights!!!




*applauds Crothian's reference -- slightly tangential but a memorable episode*

I tip my hat of d02 at you, Crothian.  well done.

-D


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> *Looks to Jdvn1, waiting patiently.*



_*sigh*_  I'm gone for _two seconds_ and...  Anyway, yes.

She?!  Her?!  Is Kemrain _*that*_ ambiguous?

And, yes, I like the Zie, but I'm also biased.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> They're not making them anymore?  You used to be able to get six-pack Kemrains at Wal-Mart.



Wal-Mart?! Blasphemy!!

You can forget about my vote for God if you shop at Wal-Mart, Mister!

- Kemrain the Voting for Devilish, Now.


----------



## Crothian

devilish said:
			
		

> *applauds Crothian's reference -- slightly tangential but a memorable episode*
> 
> I tip my hat of d02 at you, Crothian.  well done.
> 
> -D




wait till I go into dementia and start bringing the D to the people


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

Joy said:
			
		

> They're not making them anymore? You used to be able to get six-pack Kemrains at Wal-Mart.



Bah, those are just the cheap, knock off Kemron's. The overseas imports aren't any good...

You want the Original Kemrain. Made in America by two hot and Sweaty people of certain genders.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> While Kemrain enjoys people speaking of him in the third person, she's a little worried about being traded like a side of beef. A rare side of beef.
> 
> - Kemrain the Medium Rare, Now in 3rd Person!



I mentioned before that the male pronoun also serves at the generic pronoun, right?


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wal-Mart?! Blasphemy!!
> 
> You can forget about my vote for God if you shop at Wal-Mart, Mister!
> 
> - Kemrain the Voting for Devilish, Now.




Don't vote for some third party has been, vote for Chuthlu not the lesser of two evils.  His slogan: No more years!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

e1ven said:
			
		

> Bah, I say. Everyone{1} knows that he can be Generic in Engligh, while She is a gendered pronoun.



Yes!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Bipolar?



"- Kemrain the Named?"


----------



## devilish

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wal-Mart?! Blasphemy!!
> 
> You can forget about my vote for God if you shop at Wal-Mart, Mister!
> 
> - Kemrain the Voting for Devilish, Now.




*grins wolfishly*

As I mentioned, you can only rent Kemrains and, I believe, only at Sotheby's.

*smiles deeply and tries _not_ to stare at Kemrain's soul 
throughout this valuable exchange*


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You want this filthy, little, worn out, broken-down, see-through soul?
> 
> - Kemrain the "No, You Don't."



Can you sweeten the deal?

... Oh, wait.


----------



## Crothian

e1ven said:
			
		

> You want the Original Kemrain. Made in America by two hot and Sweaty people of certain genders.




What, you were there??


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Simply because English assumes a male gender, doesn't mean that's a good thing.
> 
> - Kemrian the Uneducated Squirrel-footed Dicebag.



Nono, _people_ assume male gender.  The _English_ language doesn't discriminate.


----------



## Jdvn1

devilish said:
			
		

> Don't talk about Kemrain's soul that way.
> 
> One ooze's garbage is another devil's treasure.



And the symbol gets left in the dust?


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> flop on them?
> nash on them?
> grow on them?
> play on them?
> buck on them?
> hit on them?



Nono, it was password protected.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> Don't vote for some third party has been, vote for Chuthlu not the lesser of two evils.  His slogan: No more years!!!



Come ON! Cthulhu would do nothing but sleep all day! The Stars are *not* Right!

- Kemrain Fthagn.


----------



## devilish

Crothian said:
			
		

> Don't vote for some third party has been, vote for Chuthlu not the lesser of two evils.  His slogan: No more years!!!




[CONTENTS DELETED BECAUSE THEY WERE WAY TOO POLITICAL FOR
ENWORLD BUT SUFFICE IT TO SAY THAT IT INVOLVED CERTAIN WESTERN
POLITICAL LEADERS, DRIED FISH, KEMRAIN, A NEWSPAPER, A SPIGOT, FUZZY HAIR,
NAUGHTY BITS, AND A LEMUR ]


----------



## Crothian

What ever hhappened to the Chainsaw Juggler?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wal-Mart?! Blasphemy!!
> 
> You can forget about my vote for God if you shop at Wal-Mart, Mister!
> 
> - Kemrain the Voting for Devilish, Now.



I swore off of it, mostly.  They gave me a bum deal on Kemrains.  I hate the company, so I avoid it.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

> e1ven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want the Original Kemrain. Made in America by two hot and Sweaty people of certain genders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, you were there??
Click to expand...



True.. It could have been one rather warm and moist person with two genders, rather than what I proposed earlier


----------



## Jdvn1

e1ven said:
			
		

> You want the Original Kemrain. Made in America by two hot and Sweaty people of certain genders.



... Is that a new company?


----------



## Kemrain

e1ven said:
			
		

> Bah, those are just the cheap, knock off Kemron's. The overseas imports aren't any good...
> 
> You want the Original Kemrain. Made in America by two hot and Sweaty people of certain genders.




Yeah!

- Kemron th.. Err.. Kemrain the Genuine.. Really...


----------



## Jdvn1

devilish said:
			
		

> [CONTENTS DELETED BECAUSE THEY WERE WAY TOO POLITICAL FOR
> ENWORLD BUT SUFFICE IT TO SAY THAT IT INVOLVED CERTAIN WESTERN
> POLITICAL LEADERS, DRIED FISH, KEMRAIN, A NEWSPAPER, A SPIGOT, FUZZY HAIR,
> NAUGHTY BITS, AND A LEMUR ]



It's the spigot that ruins it, right?


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Come ON! Cthulhu would do nothing but sleep all day! The Stars are *not* Right!
> 
> - Kemrain Fthagn.




That's what they want you to belive, just like the Pro Noun thing.  You have to think outside the cube


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I swore off of it, mostly.  They gave me a bum deal on Kemrains.  I hate the company, so I avoid it.



Ok.. As long as you spit on Sam's grave.. You can have half a vote. Dev gets the other half. But not my soul.

- Kemrain the Broken.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> Pro Noun



Voting for Noun?
Anti-Adverb!


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yeah!
> 
> - Kemron th.. Err.. Kemrain the Genuine.. Really...





How do we know it doesn't say "Made in Korea: on your bu...backside


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> That's what they want you to belive, just like the Pro Noun thing.  You have to think outside the cube



I try hard to think outside of Cube 2: Hypercube, myself. Glad I only caught the tail end of that.  Yikes.

- Kemrain the SciFi Whore.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ok.. As long as you spit on Sam's grave.. You can have half a vote. Dev gets the other half. But not my soul.
> 
> - Kemrain the Broken.



I guess have to do more than adamantly defend your ambiguity?


----------



## devilish

Kemrain said:
			
		

> But not my soul.




*Dev cries .... but not an all out bawling cry ... more like the Native American
in that recycling commercial in the 70s who turns to the camera with a single
drop flowing down his cheek *


----------



## Jdvn1

devilish said:
			
		

> *Dev cries .... but not an all out bawling cry ... more like the Native American
> in that recycling commercial in the 70s who turns to the camera with a single
> drop flowing down his cheek *



Wouldn't it be steam?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Voting for Noun?
> Anti-Adverb!




a pro noun is just a noun that lost its ametuer status


----------



## devilish

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's the spigot that ruins it, right?




Good call!  It's listed somewhere in the FAQ that spigots are off-limits.

'S-matter-of-fact, I'm surprised a Mod hasn't come here yet to block me
for referencing a reference to spigots.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> How do we know it doesn't say "Made in Korea: on your bu...backside



No, it says "Made In America, For What It's Worth"



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I guess have to do more than adamantly defend your ambiguity?



You can be my hero instead? How about that? Dev loses My Hero status, and JoyDivision1 gets it. Hooray.

- Kemrain the Arbitrary.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

Crothian said:
			
		

> How do we know it doesn't say "Made in Korea: on your bu...backside




I can testify to this one personally. (You had your chance, but you kept the Blankey instead. Feh.) She doesn't have any Made in Korea marks. But there are some other "Interesting" Permanent marks


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> a pro noun is just a noun that lost its ametuer status



Oh, I didn't know they got paid.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I try hard to think outside of Cube 2: Hypercube, myself. Glad I only caught the tail end of that.  Yikes.
> 
> - Kemrain the SciFi Whore.




Ya, it was not as good as the first one.  I have yet to see the third in the series though.  I tyhink they tried to hard with 2 by making everything connect.


----------



## Jdvn1

devilish said:
			
		

> Good call!  It's listed somewhere in the FAQ that spigots are off-limits.
> 
> 'S-matter-of-fact, I'm surprised a Mod hasn't come here yet to block me
> for referencing a reference to spigots.



Ah, the mods don't come by here.  They're too good for us.  This is the slums of EN World.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

> Oh, I didn't know they got paid.




They don't really get anything, their manager get's most of the proceedes, and the rest go to pay off extra-verbage.


----------



## Crothian

e1ven said:
			
		

> I can testify to this one personally. (You had your chance, but you kept the Blankey instead. Feh.) She doesn't have any Made in Korea marks. But there are some other "Interesting" Permanent marks




I'll take your word for that one and leave the rest of this be.


----------



## Kemrain

devilish said:
			
		

> Good call!  It's listed somewhere in the FAQ that spigots are off-limits.
> 
> 'S-matter-of-fact, I'm surprised a Mod hasn't come here yet to block me
> for referencing a reference to spigots.



I'm just glad it wasn't the Kemrain reference!

So, Zhe replaces He and She.. What replaces Him/Her and His/Hers?

- Kemrian the Ambiguously Confused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You can be my hero instead? How about that? Dev loses My Hero status, and JoyDivision1 gets it. Hooray.
> 
> - Kemrain the Arbitrary.



Yeah, I can live with that.

Take _that_!


----------



## Jdvn1

e1ven said:
			
		

> I can testify to this one personally. (You had your chance, but you kept the Blankey instead. Feh.) She doesn't have any Made in Korea marks. But there are some other "Interesting" Permanent marks



"Machine wash"?  100% Nylon?


----------



## Jdvn1

e1ven said:
			
		

> They don't really get anything, their manager get's most of the proceedes, and the rest go to pay off extra-verbage.



Oh, so it's closer to slave labor.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ah, the mods don't come by here.  They're too good for us.  This is the slums of EN World.




Correct, no mods here.  None at all.  I'm not a mod.  Honest.  Why do I wear a sign that says moderator?  Just picked it up off the floor.  Yep, no mod here, nothign to fear at all.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So, Zhe replaces He and She.. What replaces Him/Her and His/Hers?
> 
> - Kemrian the Ambiguously Confused.



... Shoot, I don't remember off hand.  I'll tell you when I get a chance to look through my book.


----------



## Kemrain

e1ven said:
			
		

> I can testify to this one personally. (You had your chance, but you kept the Blankey instead. Feh.) She doesn't have any Made in Korea marks. But there are some other "Interesting" Permanent marks




Whatchu' Talkin' Bout, e1ven?!



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "Machine wash"?  100% Nylon?




Do *NOT* encourage him!

- Kemrain the "You Can't Do That On ENWorld."


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

The Amount of Pay that they recieve is closer to infinitive.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, so it's closer to slave labor.




but they haver a good health care system and retirement program.  With most slaves, their retirement program is the same as the health care one.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> Correct, no mods here.  None at all.  I'm not a mod.  Honest.  Why do I wear a sign that says moderator?  Just picked it up off the floor.  Yep, no mod here, nothign to fear at all.



You're an ooze.  Why would there be an ooze mod?


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> Correct, no mods here.  None at all.  I'm not a mod.  Honest.  Why do I wear a sign that says moderator?  Just picked it up off the floor.  Yep, no mod here, nothign to fear at all.



We all know better, Crothian.. You absorbed a Mod, thus gaining all if his memories and superpowers.  We've all heard the story, you dont' need to lie.

- Kemrain the "It's Nothing to be Ashamed of, Well, Except the Murder Part."


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Shoot, I don't remember off hand.  I'll tell you when I get a chance to look through my book.



I think Him/Her is "Zim"! More Organs Means More Human!

- Kemrain the Invader.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Do *NOT* encourage him!
> 
> - Kemrain the "You Can't Do That On ENWorld."



... Why not?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I think Him/Her is "Zim"! More Organs Means More Human!
> 
> - Kemrain the Invader.



Worse?  Or better?


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I think Him/Her is "Zim"! More Organs Means More Human!
> 
> - Kemrain the Invader.




Its not stupid, its advanced!!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Why not?



Because then I'll have to bitch and whine and moan to make him stop.. and I don't wanna.. I'm too lazy.

- Kemrain the...


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> We all know better, Crothian.. You absorbed a Mod, thus gaining all if his memories and superpowers.  We've all heard the story, you dont' need to lie.
> 
> - Kemrain the "It's Nothing to be Ashamed of, Well, Except the Murder Part."



I doubt he's kept a tally of everything he's absorbed.  It's too many to count.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Because then I'll have to bitch and whine and moan to make him stop.. and I don't wanna.. I'm too lazy.
> 
> - Kemrain the...



Oh, _fine_.  I don't think he could really get you in the washing machine, though.  That's not easy.  Maybe if he were trying to get two little half-wit children into his oven, it'd be a different story.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> We all know better, Crothian.. You absorbed a Mod, thus gaining all if his memories and superpowers.  We've all heard the story, you dont' need to lie.
> 
> - Kemrain the "It's Nothing to be Ashamed of, Well, Except the Murder Part."




actually truth be told I'm a moderator of two section of the boards.  One is very very small the other is under construction for months now and it annoys me greatly.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I doubt he's kept a tally of everything he's absorbed.  It's too many to count.



True.. I'll bet by now he even thinks he wrote all those posts himself!

- Kemrain the Afraid. The Very Afraid.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> actually truth be told I'm a moderator of two section of the boards.  One is very very small the other is under construction for months now and it annoys me greatly.



Oh, so you're a quasi-mod?  Rank 0 or 1?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> True.. I'll bet by now he even thinks he wrote all those posts himself!
> 
> - Kemrain the Afraid. The Very Afraid.



My theory is that he doesn't actually type, but as limbs are trying to reach out, they hit the keyboard and posts just happen.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, _fine_.  I don't think he could really get you in the washing machine, though.  That's not easy.  Maybe if he were trying to get two little half-wit children into his oven, it'd be a different story.



Actually, you'd be suprised how bendy I can be.. If not the washing machine, that at least the dryer.

- Kemrain the Tumble Dry.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Actually, you'd be suprised how bendy I can be.. If not the washing machine, that at least the dryer.
> 
> - Kemrain the Tumble Dry.



Sounds like you have experience with this?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> My theory is that he doesn't actually type, but as limbs are trying to reach out, they hit the keyboard and posts just happen.



10,000 monkeys typing, and all that?

- Kemrain the Shakespear.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> 10,000 monkeys typing, and all that?
> 
> - Kemrain the Shakespear.



Hey, it's got to happen eventually.  It's a statistical certainty.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sounds like you have experience with this?



..No.

- Kemrain the Sense Motive DC 47.


----------



## Crothian

Look… If you had… One Ring… To find them…
One ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them…
Would you rule them all?… Or go see "Harry Potter" instead?


----------



## Kemrain

So, changing the subject.. I'mm allergic to artificial scents. Perfumes and such make my nose drip off my head and my eyes explode. What overly melodramatic allergies do y'all have?

- Kemrian the Setesh Guard's Nose.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> Look… If you had… One Ring… To find them…
> One ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them…
> Would you rule them all?… Or go see "Harry Potter" instead?



William Shatner reviews Fantasy movies?

- Kemrain the Squidi.net


----------



## Cyberzombie

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> *runs crying from the thread.*



 Oh, dear.  I seem to be contagious, then...


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So, changing the subject.. I'mm allergic to artificial scents. Perfumes and such make my nose drip off my head and my eyes explode. What overly melodramatic allergies do y'all have?
> 
> - Kemrian the Setesh Guard's Nose.




no allergies here that I know off.  Only on in the family without them.  I laugh during hayfever season


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> William Shatner reviews Fantasy movies?
> 
> - Kemrain the Squidi.net




Have you ever been angered while sent on a dangerous quest?
I have, 'cause of this ring hangin' on a chain on my chest.
Saturday, was sent on my way, Gandalf the Grey
Said get away, to the fires of Mount Doom, no delay.
All this medieval upheaval has led to evil retrieval.
Hid from Souron the moron, a weasel once known as Smeagol.
Running from Uruk-hai and Wraiths, by now you all know the story,
With Saruman in Isengard, and his Play Doh Orc factory.
Gory! Men, elves, and dwarfs, listen to them yell and them shout.
Now we're the Fellowship, but they'll never mellow me out.
Make no mistake. It's prob'bly too much for you to take,
Ain't it Gollum? I'm-a show you I'm a hard Hobbit to break!


----------



## Kemrain

Did I ever mention that Superman is a Dick?

- Kemrain the Marvel Fan.


----------



## Crothian

ya, that link has been posted a few times


----------



## Crothian

House party at Arkham Asylum.
Those Justice League dorks aren't so vicious.
Wonder Woman and Flash
And Green Lantern got bashed,
And Aquaman sleeps with the fishes.

House party at Arkham Asylum.
Not even Superman could win tonight,
Because we rocked his butt, with a twelve inch cut,
Called "Disco Kryptonite"!  Ha ha haaaa!!!!


----------



## Kemrain

Oozemaster C. said:
			
		

> Have you ever been angered while sent on a dangerous quest?
> I have, 'cause of this ring hangin' on a chain on my chest.
> Saturday, was sent on my way, Gandalf the Grey
> Said get away, to the fires of Mount Doom, no delay.
> All this medieval upheaval has led to evil retrieval.
> Hid from Souron the moron, a weasel once known as Smeagol.
> Running from Uruk-hai and Wraiths, by now you all know the story,
> With Saruman in Isengard, and his Play Doh Orc factory.
> Gory! Men, elves, and dwarfs, listen to them yell and them shout.
> Now we're the Fellowship, but they'll never mellow me out.
> Make no mistake. It's prob'bly too much for you to take,
> Ain't it Gollum? I'm-a show you I'm a hard Hobbit to break!



Please temm me that's not a rap...

Please...

Pretty please...

- Kemrain the Hopeful.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, that link has been posted a few times



Glad to see I'm ntothe only one.

- Kemrain the Not-a-Superpet.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Please temm me that's not a rap...
> 
> Please...
> 
> Pretty please...
> 
> - Kemrain the Hopeful.




its dementia rap, the good kind.    

word to your ooze


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Glad to see I'm ntothe only one.
> 
> - Kemrain the Not-a-Superpet.




Superman is okay, the Smallville show has really done a nice job potraying the characters.


----------



## Kemrain

Rap...

- Kemrain the dead Dead DEAD!


----------



## Cyberzombie

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Ye....*stops mid word suddenly picturing an oozie hemroid and begins to scream running from the thread in horror*



 Yep, I definitely seem to be contagious!  Not quite my M.O. but definitely a related disease...


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Rap...
> 
> - Kemrain the dead Dead DEAD!




you should really not close your mind to the possibilities, True Believer.  Trust in the True D-Fans, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> you should really not close your mind to the possibilities, True Believer.  Trust in the True D-Fans, you will not be disappointed.



I know.. I'm being melodramatic. I've heard some rap and hip hop that didn't make me want to disembowel myself. It's just not how I care to express my 'Teen Angst'.

- Kemrain the Signature.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I know.. I'm being melodramatic. I've heard some rap and hip hop that didn't make me want to disembowel myself. It's just not how I care to express my 'Teen Angst'.
> 
> - Kemrain the Signature.




You a grundge gal then?  lots of teen angst got expressed that way, glad those days are so over.  Course the new stuff ain't much better........


----------



## Crothian

and it should be noted the rap I'm quoting is from a white guy in Wisconsin who games, reads comics, and calls himself the Uber Geek.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> and it should be noted the rap I'm quoting is from a white guy in Wisconsin who games, reads comics, and calls himself the Uber Geek.



The closest I've ever heard a white guy come to rap, that didn't make me want to die, was the Bloodhound Gang. That should be telling.

I like Metal, and Industrial, and a little Electronica- if it doesn't have any lyrics. I'm enjoying the Numetal stuff that's coming out these days.

I also like the Beatles.

- She Kemrain Through the Bathroom Window.


----------



## Crothian

Not a Beastie Boy fan?  You should get yourself some Black Sabbath, a little Zepplin, maybe some Floyd and top it off with some Haircut 100.  Listen to music from the start of rock and roll till the Big Hair bands.  And remember, video did kill the radio star.  Video was the start of the corporate bands making corperate niose.  The day Alternative became mainstream is the second time the Music Died, but still not as bad as the first time.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> Not a Beastie Boy fan?  You should get yourself some Black Sabbath, a little Zepplin, maybe some Floyd and top it off with some Haircut 100.  Listen to music from the start of rock and roll till the Big Hair bands.  And remember, video did kill the radio star.  Video was the start of the corporate bands making corperate niose.  The day Alternative became mainstream is the second time the Music Died, but still not as bad as the first time.



I do like me some Floyd.  Dark Side is pretty cool.

- Kemrain the Eclipsed/Brain Damaged.


----------



## Crothian

The important thing is to never define your music narrowly.  Too many people have blinders and are not smart enough to realize that there is lots of good music from the all over the map and all over the time continium.  Like the people who rebel from confomity all the same way, its sad to watch the sheep and notice that they were once human.


----------



## Crothian

and if I'm getting to deep just saw so and I'll swim over to shallow hal for a bit


----------



## Crothian

and then it was time to go again......


----------



## Cyberzombie

Good grief.  That was a heck of a lot of posts, even for the Hivemind.  At least 300 since I was last on.  Last night.  Yeek!


----------



## Kemrain

Well, I'm generally pretty open to music.  I've listened to a bunch of rap, and I really never liked much of it at all.  I've listened to country, and I was sorely disapointed. It isn't just the music, as I'm not a fan of the culture that comes along with those types of music (and I try not to be prejudices but form opinions based upon my observations.) Hip hop has a nice beat, and if they cut out the vocals it could be really cool, but, that generally doesn't happen.

I was too narrow to appreciate the Beatles, or any 'oldies' when I was younger, but they're not so bad now.  

The music I listen to evokes emotions, and the stronger the emotion the mre I generally like it.  Music I don't like either does nothing for me, or generates frustrations and stress. I'll listening to anything except modern Pop, Rap, or Country. Anything else I'll give a try. Those things, I've heard and decided I didn't like, for many reasons.

I might sound like I haven't put much thought or effort into my opinions, but I'd like tothink I have. It's just that Snoop Dog,  Shania Twain, and Brittany Spears don't give the same feel as Slayer or Reznor.

- Kemrain the

Oh yeah.. Christmas carols.. That's another kind of music I can't stand! I need to do my shopping now, so I can avoid any public place from November 1st to January 15th.

Looking at the Topic Review, it seems I've missed you.. Oh well. You'll read it later, Oozemaster C.

- Kemrain the Metalhead.


----------



## Kemrain

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> *Good grief*.  That was a heck of a lot of posts, even for the Hivemind.  At least 300 since I was last on.  Last night.  Yeek!



You ain't seen nothing yet... this will.. This will be a Hivemind to put other hiveminds to shame. To bitter shame!



			
				 - Kemrain the Tempted to Call You a Blockhead. said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Bwahaha!


----------



## Cyberzombie

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You ain't seen nothing yet... this will.. This will be a Hivemind to put other hiveminds to shame. To bitter shame!



 You mean "Kemrain the going to be crippled if he calls CZ a blockhead".


----------



## Kemrain

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> You mean "Kemrain the going to be crippled if he calls CZ a blockhead".



What, you don't like Charlie Brown?

- Kemrain the Cowering.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What, you don't like Charlie Brown?
> 
> - Kemrain the Cowering.





Cowering.  I like cowering...

-- Cyberzombie the Mean


----------



## Kemrain

I can kowtow, too, if it would help... Oh, and I bought a copy of the origional Elements of Magic, too.. You wrote that, right? Right? Don't *beat* meee.ee.eee..e..

- Kemrain the Whiney.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The closest I've ever heard a white guy come to rap, that didn't make me want to die, was the Bloodhound Gang. That should be telling.
> 
> I like Metal, and Industrial, and a little Electronica- if it doesn't have any lyrics. I'm enjoying the Numetal stuff that's coming out these days.
> 
> I also like the Beatles.
> 
> - She Kemrain Through the Bathroom Window.




Bloodhound Gang is kewl! I like their stuff even if some of it isn't "suitable for Eric's Grandma". Some of it is even downright funny. Old-school metal is usually better, IMO. Although I do like some Nine Inch Nails, Rob Zombie and a few others of the newer stuff. Mostly I like alot of 80s music, 90s music and alternative. Some pop and hiphop (provided the hiphop isn't just someone wanting to rape their girl or blow away half the neighborhood in a drug gang duel). That stuff is too extreme, IMO.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I can kowtow, too, if it would help... Oh, and I bought a copy of the origional Elements of Magic, too.. You wrote that, right? Right? Don't *beat* meee.ee.eee..e..
> 
> - Kemrain the Whiney.



 Hee hee hee...  

Come here.  You obviously want to be beaten.  Let me accomodate you!  Since you bought my PDF, I'll give you an extra good beating, too.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> Not a Beastie Boy fan?  You should get yourself some Black Sabbath, a little Zepplin, maybe some Floyd and top it off with some Haircut 100.  Listen to music from the start of rock and roll till the Big Hair bands.  And remember, video did kill the radio star.  Video was the start of the corporate bands making corperate niose.  The day Alternative became mainstream is the second time the Music Died, but still not as bad as the first time.




Man, Crothian goes WAAAY back into the music files.......   

The only Floyd I listen to is "Another Brick On The Wall".

Now I'll listen to some Meatloaf, with his uber-long songs.... 

And I happen to like "hair bands", although I wouldn't call them "heavy" metal. More like "Metal Lite".

Video was the main start of the fact that a group or artist had to look "hot" to make it. And also be young as well. So they can appeal to the 10-15 age set.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Hee hee hee...
> 
> Come here.  You obviously want to be beaten.  Let me accomodate you!  Since you bought my PDF, I'll give you an extra good beating, too.





My, my, my...... this board's gotten kinkay......


----------



## Cyberzombie

I like some of almost every genre of music.  Even country, as long as it was recorded before 1980 or so.  Corporate country makes me want to say all kinds of things Eric's Grandma won't let me say on this board.

I miss gangsta rap, though.    I have a 2 year old, and I hardly ever get to hear it any more.  I can't play it while he's awake because I do NOT want a little white boy picking up the "n" word.  Yeek!  And when he's napping, I can't play it at a suitable volume level...


----------



## Kemrain

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Hee hee hee...
> 
> Come here.  You obviously want to be beaten.  Let me accomodate you!  Since you bought my PDF, I'll give you an extra good beating, too.



Eep!



			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> My, my, my...... this board's gotten kinkay......



You say that like a *good* thing!

- Kemrain the *Hiding*.


----------



## Kemrain

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I like some of almost every genre of music.  Even country, as long as it was recorded before 1980 or so.  Corporate country makes me want to say all kinds of things Eric's Grandma won't let me say on this board.
> 
> I miss gangsta rap, though.    I have a 2 year old, and I hardly ever get to hear it any more.  I can't play it while he's awake because I do NOT want a little white boy picking up the "n" word.  Yeek!  And when he's napping, I can't play it at a suitable volume level...



Wireless headphones might help with that. Not too expensive, either.

- Kemrain the Hopeful Appeaser.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Whee the Wall on the radio ! 
its over now and my life is sad.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Crothian said:
			
		

> and it should be noted the rap I'm quoting is from a white guy in Wisconsin who games, reads comics, and calls himself the Uber Geek.




Luke Sky ? 

I saw him at gencon one year and bought a CD 
what was I thinking? He is much funnier in person.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Eep!




Quit running!  Get back here!  This is for your own good!



			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> You say that like a *good* thing!
> 
> - Kemrain the *Hiding*.




Oh, it is, my sweet.  It is.  



			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wireless headphones might help with that. Not too expensive, either.
> 
> - Kemrain the Hopeful Appeaser.




Well, unless technology has progressed in ways I did not know about, that doesn't do much for thumpin' bass...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I like some of almost every genre of music.  Even country, as long as it was recorded before 1980 or so.  Corporate country makes me want to say all kinds of things Eric's Grandma won't let me say on this board.
> 
> I miss gangsta rap, though.    I have a 2 year old, and I hardly ever get to hear it any more.  I can't play it while he's awake because I do NOT want a little white boy picking up the "n" word.  Yeek!  And when he's napping, I can't play it at a suitable volume level...





The only country I listen to is what makes it over to a rock station.

I've heard someone one time tell their 2 year old to tell the other parent "bye <bleep>head" which surprised me. If I'd have said that, I'd have been eating soap for a week.... not that they hear my cussing anyways.... and at work, I can't use that term for the Oxford definition due to the people I have to work with.... My ex-boyfriend's mother used it but not in a negative way and blacks tolerated that to some effect due to her age and the time period she lived in...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Eep!
> 
> You say that like a *good* thing!
> 
> - Kemrain the *Hiding*.




"Welcome to the Gutter/ we've got fun and games"

To rip off Guns n' Roses....


----------



## Crothian

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Luke Sky ?
> 
> I saw him at gencon one year and bought a CD
> what was I thinking? He is much funnier in person.




which CD?  I like the ones of his I have, I've got about 4.  He's not a great talent which is why he does the convention scenes but better then a lot of the local crap bands I hear.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Sounds like I'll stick with my Weird Al Yankovic collection......   

And he's also a trip to see live in concert!


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sounds like I'll stick with my Weird Al Yankovic collection......
> 
> And he's also a trip to see live in concert!




Luke Ski is a lot like Wierd Al, except he does more hip hop and rap songs and the pulp culture references are more geek related then Al.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Crothian said:
			
		

> which CD?  I like the ones of his I have, I've got about 4.  He's not a great talent which is why he does the convention scenes but better then a lot of the local crap bands I hear.




Carpe Dementia.

it doesn't even have any lyrics with it.   
I liked his performance,  but without his presence - its just not as good. 
is he still performing at IndyGenCon?


----------



## Crothian

none of his albums have lyrics written

http://www.lukeski.com/lyrics.htm

this will be his 11th straight Gen Con performing, he is also making it to Origins I think.  He was here last year


----------



## Evilhalfling

Crothian said:
			
		

> none of his albums have lyrics written
> 
> http://www.lukeski.com/lyrics.htm
> 
> this will be his 11th straight Gen Con performing, he is also making it to Origins I think.  He was here last year




Now Im listening to a Katamari Demacy CD


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I like Metal, and Industrial, and a little Electronica- if it doesn't have any lyrics. I'm enjoying the Numetal stuff that's coming out these days.
> 
> I also like the Beatles.



Aww, no classical?  Doesn't have lyrics.  And who doesn't like the Beatles?  They're a minority for sure.



			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> - She Kemrain Through the Bathroom Window.



She?!  Are you that ambiguous?!


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> The important thing is to never define your music narrowly.  Too many people have blinders and are not smart enough to realize that there is lots of good music from the all over the map and all over the time continium.  Like the people who rebel from confomity all the same way, its sad to watch the sheep and notice that they were once human.



Seconded.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You ain't seen nothing yet... this will.. This will be a Hivemind to put other hiveminds to shame. To bitter shame!



Don't get your hopes up.  There's a post cap to the threads now.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Hee hee hee...
> 
> Come here.  You obviously want to be beaten.  Let me accomodate you!  Since you bought my PDF, I'll give you an extra good beating, too.



See, I'm always cautious of statements like this -- the use of 'good' there is ambiguous.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Man, Crothian goes WAAAY back into the music files.......



My mine goes into gregorian chants, and there's a lot of classical/baroque/romantic music.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Eep!
> 
> You say that like a *good* thing!
> 
> - Kemrain the *Hiding*.



You say that like it's a _bad_ thing!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wireless headphones might help with that. Not too expensive, either.
> 
> - Kemrain the Hopeful Appeaser.



Yeah, but also not the same feel.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hm, that's a lot of posts in a row.  Here's another for good measure!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

You would Jdvn1!

- Frukathka the Easily Entertained


----------



## Evilhalfling

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Don't get your hopes up.  There's a post cap to the threads now.




What is the post cap? 
That first hivemind after the server upgrade was what 900ish?


----------



## Evilhalfling

or possibly 1880


----------



## devilish

Hivemind slowing down ...



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> Have you ever been angered while sent on a dangerous quest?
> I have, 'cause of this ring hangin' on a chain on my chest.
> Saturday, was sent on my way, Gandalf the Grey
> ...





I saw this and instantly heard the Eminem song (and I'm not a huge
Eminem fan.  All over the spectrum but was a younger metal head.)

Then I went to his site and found this and chuckled loudly....

(to the tune of "Cleaning out my Closet" 

I'm sorry Gollum.
I never meant to hurt you,
But you can kiss that ring bye-bye,
'Cause tonight, I'm stealing like a Hobbit.
One more time, I said
I'm sorry Gollum.
I never meant to hurt you,
But you can kiss that ring bye-bye,
'Cause tonight, I'm stealing like a Hobbit.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> "Welcome to the Gutter/ we've got fun and games"
> 
> To rip off Guns n' Roses....



Normally I like the gutter. Like you said, fun and games. It's when I'm on the recieving end of a Cyber Zombie's kinky beating threats that I get to use those ranks in hide.  That guy's creepy!

- Kemrain the Back at the Hive.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Crothian
> The important thing is to never define your music narrowly. Too many people have blinders and are not smart enough to realize that there is lots of good music from the all over the map and all over the time continium. Like the people who rebel from confomity all the same way, its sad to watch the sheep and notice that they were once human.






			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Seconded.





I agree. I have a friend who's so narrow-minded in his music that he won't listen to anyone new... unless it was that "newish" album Blondie put out a few years ago.....  :\ I'm actually surprised he listens to newer Weird Al music.... but then we seem to "subject" him to it....


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Aww, no classical?  Doesn't have lyrics.  And who doesn't like the Beatles?  They're a minority for sure.
> She?!  Are you that ambiguous?!



For a while I hated them.. I was young and foolish. Well.. younger and more foolish.

Yes. I'm so ambiguous that even *I* don't know my sex.. That *must* be it... *_smirk_*

I figured the Abbey Road reference would get more attention. Shame on me for trying to be clever.

- Kemrain the Sarcastic 6.


----------



## Kemrain

....It sure sucks when you have a whole 3 paragraph post typed up and you realise that it might be just a _leedle_ too political, and have to scrap the whole thing.  Phooey.

- Kemrain the Self-Censor.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Normally I like the gutter. Like you said, fun and games. It's when I'm on the recieving end of a Cyber Zombie's kinky beating threats that I get to use those ranks in hide.  That guy's creepy!
> 
> - Kemrain the Back at the Hive.




Our gaming group has townhomes in the gutter; we spend SO much time there!!!!   

Not to mention half the people I work with... the other half try to ignore it......


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> ....It sure sucks when you have a whole 3 paragraph post typed up and you realise that it might be just a _leedle_ too political, and have to scrap the whole thing.  Phooey.
> 
> - Kemrain the Self-Censor.





Don't'cha hate it when that happens?


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You would Jdvn1!
> 
> - Frukathka the Easily Entertained



... Whaaat?  *innocent*


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> What is the post cap?
> That first hivemind after the server upgrade was what 900ish?



Yeah, it got up there.  That's why at the end Darkness was like, "Okay, that's enough.  *close*"  I think the cap is like 700 or 800 -- at least that's what he was considering.  Could be much higher, I don't know.  Maybe we'll find out here!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yes. I'm so ambiguous that even *I* don't know my sex.. That *must* be it... *_smirk_*



... I worry for you.



			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> I figured the Abbey Road reference would get more attention. Shame on me for trying to be clever.
> 
> - Kemrain the Sarcastic 6.



For shame!  No one here is clever.  Not allowed.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Don't'cha hate it when that happens?



I avoid the topic in real life, so it's not hard for me to avoid it on the boards.

I've seen waaay too many arguments start in what was previously polite company.  Just not worth it, and people never want to see things differently.  At least, rarely.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... I worry for you.
> 
> 
> For shame!  No one here is clever.  Not allowed.



I'm sorry. I had no idea there were Anti-Clever rules.

And, don't worry. I'm quite confident of my gender identity.  Unless you're worrying about my sarcasm, in which case, we both have a _lot_ to worry about.

- Kemrian the Poorly Sarcastic and Dis-Clever.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> And, don't worry. I'm quite confident of my gender identity.  Unless you're worrying about my sarcasm, in which case, we both have a _lot_ to worry about.
> 
> - Kemrian the Poorly Sarcastic and Dis-Clever.



Nono, I was just amused.  And worrying about you in an amused sort of way.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I avoid the topic in real life, so it's not hard for me to avoid it on the boards.
> 
> I've seen waaay too many arguments start in what was previously polite company.  Just not worth it, and people never want to see things differently.  At least, rarely.



I try not to avoid it, generally. I just take a rather passive stance when I'm able to. Seeing what other people thing and feel is interesting.  I enjoy discussing sex, politics, and religion, and can even do so civily, but this isn't the place for that.

I respect Eric's Grandmother, even if I disagree with her. I'm in her backyard, and I should follow her rules. I'm a good little... Being.

- Kemrain the Well Trained.


----------



## Kemrain

JoyDivision1 said:
			
		

> Nono, I was just amused.  And worrying about you in an amused sort of way.



Worrying in an amused sort of way...

Should I be worried, Jdvn1?

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I try not to avoid it, generally. I just take a rather passive stance when I'm able to. Seeing what other people thing and feel is interesting.  I enjoy discussing sex, politics, and religion, and can even do so civily, but this isn't the place for that.



Well, I guess I dont' shirk the issue either.  I avoid the _arguments_, I guess.



			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> I respect Eric's Grandmother, even if I disagree with her. I'm in her backyard, and I should follow her rules. I'm a good little... Being.
> 
> - Kemrain the Well Trained.



See, I just avoid pronouns.  You're a good little Kemrain.  That's how I'd say it.  The greatest thing about being a Kemrain is that you're the only one!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Worrying in an amused sort of way...
> 
> Should I be worried, Jdvn1?
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



Be afraid.  Be very afraid.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I guess I dont' shirk the issue either.  I avoid the _arguments_, I guess.



There's a gentleman who comesi nto work every morning who buys a coffee and hits on my boss. He's very religiousm and sometimes we talk about it.  I love to ask him "Why?" because he laughs and tries his best to answer.  Great guy. 




> See, I just avoid pronouns.  You're a good little Kemrain.  That's how I'd say it.



But, where's the ambiguity in that?!  



> The greatest thing about being a Kemrain is that you're the only one!



Thank _*God*_.

- Kemrain the Thankfully Unique.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Be afraid.  Be very afraid.



Alarmed, sure. Worried, alright. Afraid? Why, are you scary?

- Kemrain the Amused. The Very Amused.


----------



## Kemrain

The Hive gets awfully quiet when Joy Dividion and Oozemaster C. go missing.

- Kemrain the Poutey.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> But, where's the ambiguity in that?!



Well, you're not ambiguous about being Kemrain.  No pronouns, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Alarmed, sure. Worried, alright. Afraid? Why, are you scary?
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused. The Very Amused.



Well, everyone's afraid of _something_.  It's only human.


----------



## devilish

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The Hive gets awfully quiet when Joy Dividion and Oozemaster C. go missing.
> 
> - Kemrain the Poutey.




gee, thanks.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The Hive gets awfully quiet when Joy Dividion and Oozemaster C. go missing.
> 
> - Kemrain the Poutey.



I'm gonna be missing a lot this weekend, mostly likely.  Like last weekend.

Busy, busy, busy.


----------



## Jdvn1

devilish said:
			
		

> gee, thanks.



Hey, you _could_ lurk less.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, you _could_ lurk less.



He's a devil. Lurking is what he does! Not that I support such villanous lurking, mind you.



> I'm gonna be missing a lot this weekend, mostly likely. Like last weekend.
> 
> Busy, busy, busy.



Well, poop.



> Well, everyone's afraid of something. It's only human.



Spiders and Aliens, not so much you.

Sorry.



> Well, you're not ambiguous about being Kemrain. No pronouns, though.



Oh, but haven't you noticed the times I've mispelled my name? Eh? Think that was an accident? Probably, but I'll never admit to it!

- Kemrian the Liarface.


----------



## Kemrain

devilish said:
			
		

> gee, thanks.



Do feel free to chimei n any time you'd like, you devilish thing you.

- Kemrian the Obvious.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Spiders and Aliens, not so much you.
> 
> Sorry.



I didn't specify what you should be afraid of.



			
				K3mr41n said:
			
		

> Oh, but haven't you noticed the times I've mispelled my name? Eh? Think that was an accident? Probably, but I'll never admit to it!
> 
> - Kemrian the Liarface.



"Misspelled."


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I didn't specify what you should be afraid of.
> 
> 
> "Misspelled."



Think that was an accident? Probably, but I'll never admit to it!

- Kemrian the Liarface.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I didn't specify what you should be afraid of.



True enough, but, why inspire fear? I mean, isn't inspiring Joy your thing?

- Kemrain the Ajoyed. The Very Ajoyed. Or Would that be Enjoyed?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> True enough, but, why inspire fear? I mean, isn't inspiring Joy your thing?
> 
> - Kemrain the Ajoyed. The Very Ajoyed. Or Would that be Enjoyed?



If there's no Fear, I'm out of a job!


----------



## Kemrain

Kemrain said:
			
		

> isn't inspiring Joy your thing?



Don't you have the feat?

- Kemrain the Chrunchkin.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If there's no Fear, I'm out of a job!



So joy is opposed by fear? Then why do people watch horror movies? Isn't that joyful fear?

- Kemrain the Amature Quasiparaspychologist.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, it got up there.  That's why at the end Darkness was like, "Okay, that's enough.  *close*"  I think the cap is like 700 or 800 -- at least that's what he was considering.  Could be much higher, I don't know.  Maybe we'll find out here!



Well this certainly takes the cake.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So joy is opposed by fear? Then why do people watch horror movies? Isn't that joyful fear?



I know for me it is!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Don't you have the feat?
> 
> - Kemrain the Chrunchkin.



Yes, but it takes more than a feat.

Also, I never said I inspire fear.  I just want others to.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So joy is opposed by fear? Then why do people watch horror movies? Isn't that joyful fear?
> 
> - Kemrain the Amature Quasiparaspychologist.



Fear is one of the things that opposes joy.  People who watch horror movies are sadists and/or masochists.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well this certainly takes the cake.



Nono, pie.  Orc and pie.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nono, pie.  Orc and pie.




I'm crafting a Paranoia adventure based on this.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Normally I like the gutter. Like you said, fun and games. It's when I'm on the recieving end of a Cyber Zombie's kinky beating threats that I get to use those ranks in hide.  That guy's creepy!
> 
> - Kemrain the Back at the Hive.



 Hey, you!  Flattery will get you nowhere.  You're still getting a beating, even if you have made me blush!


----------



## Cyberzombie

Kemrain said:
			
		

> ....It sure sucks when you have a whole 3 paragraph post typed up and you realise that it might be just a _leedle_ too political, and have to scrap the whole thing.  Phooey.
> 
> - Kemrain the Self-Censor.



 Post it on Nutkinland.  You have to work to be offensive THERE.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The Hive gets awfully quiet when Joy Dividion and Oozemaster C. go missing.
> 
> - Kemrain the Poutey.



 What am I, chopped liver?


----------



## Steve Jung

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm crafting a Paranoia adventure based on this.



What color is the pie in your world?


----------



## Cyberzombie

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> What color is the pie in your world?



 That's classified information, citizen.  Are you questioning the word of the computer?


----------



## Crothian

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> What color is the pie in your world?




Actually I'm trying to figure out what the best kind of pie should be to represent each of the clearence levels.  The adventure is actually serious with Orcs and Pies in the adventure in a way that makes sense to the Paranoia game or at least I think so.  I kept it pretty much like the orginal adventure with of course a few slight change to make it more Paranoia friendly.  I'm not done yet but I'm hoping to run it at Origins and Gen Con.


----------



## Knight Otu

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> What am I, chopped liver?



You had to become a cyberzombie _somehow_, right?


----------



## Steve Jung

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> That's classified information, citizen. Are you questioning the word of the computer?



Oh, no. Friend Computer has not deemed me worthy for such info.



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> Actually I'm trying to figure out what the best kind of pie should be to represent each of the clearence levels. The adventure is actually serious with Orcs and Pies in the adventure in a way that makes sense to the Paranoia game or at least I think so. I kept it pretty much like the orginal adventure with of course a few slight change to make it more Paranoia friendly. I'm not done yet but I'm hoping to run it at Origins and Gen Con.



infrared = warm pie
red = cherry
orange
yellow = lemon meringue
green = rhubarb ?
blue = blueberry
indigo = 
violet = 
ultraviolet =


----------



## Crothian

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> infrared = warm pie
> red = cherry
> orange
> yellow = lemon meringue
> green = rhubarb ?
> blue = blueberry
> indigo =
> violet =
> ultraviolet =




Exactly, actually infrareds aren't going to be that lucky but for the most part that's along the right lines.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> What am I, chopped liver?



Well if you were, I'd gobble you right up. I love the taste of liver. Yum!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> Exactly, actually infrareds aren't going to be that lucky but for the most part that's along the right lines.



If you say so.


----------



## Steve Jung

Crothian said:
			
		

> Exactly, actually infrareds aren't going to be that lucky but for the most part that's along the right lines.



how about pie that's been sitting under a heat lamp for days.


----------



## Crothian

something like that....


----------



## kirinke

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> That's classified information, citizen.  Are you questioning the word of the computer?




And Kirinke starts to count quietly, with an insane grin on her face. "One.... Two.... Three... Four.... Five...." and she continues to count quietly, just to show that she can. It is probably a good idea to stay well away from somebody who is counting quietly, because they know the true nature of the universe. After all. The universe is based on mathematical principles and counting is just the beginning....

"Six, seven, eight..." she continues, grinning as reality begins to shimmer around her in an unsettling way.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm crafting a Paranoia adventure based on this.



Yeah, I'll be watching that.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I avoid the topic in real life, so it's not hard for me to avoid it on the boards.
> 
> I've seen waaay too many arguments start in what was previously polite company.  Just not worth it, and people never want to see things differently.  At least, rarely.





So do I. I don't care for RL politics and any online usually turn into flame wars as people feel strongly about their side of things. Just like with religion.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Alarmed, sure. Worried, alright. Afraid? Why, are you scary?
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused. The Very Amused.




Very.

Don't say we didn't warn ya...


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> So do I. I don't care for RL politics and any online usually turn into flame wars as people feel strongly about their side of things. Just like with religion.



What?!  You don't like religion?!  My pantheon will have you smoten!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Very.
> 
> Don't say we didn't warn ya...



For some reason, that reminds me of the ASL sign for "concept."  I joke that it looks more like "head explosion."


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What?!  You don't like religion?!  My pantheon will have you smoten!!




And my one deity and his Son will smite back!   

I didn't say I didn't like religion. I just see discussion of it as being too much of a hotbed to do without ALOT of board moderation. I've seen a board on AOL where "anything goes (and it usually does)" and anything religious in nature turns into a flame war that makes a nuke seem like a blizzard in comparison. I believe in what I believe and don't try to push it onto others or say that one is "going to hell" for not believing the way I do. That's not my way. I just prefer to not make things get heated because I believe one way and someone else believes another and there's no way we can meet "in the middle". Our gaming group keeps religion, unless it's IN THE GAME, out of any conversation because we're a mix of Christians and Pagans. That and it's just as forbidden in the hosts' house as it is here. We can talk about the Church of Pelor in a game but not Christianity or Paganism (to use the two we have in the group that I know of....)


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I didn't say I didn't like religion.



No, I know.

It just amused be because it reminds me of this one character a friend of mine played who was an atheist.  The GM told everyone, "The gods are a big part of the storyline.  I recommend you follow one god above the rest."  And this one guy wanted to go against the grain, so his character didn't believe in any of the gods.  So it gets into really high levels and the players end up meeting the gods, and each character is introduced to his deity and is given a thematic item.  So they get around to that one guy.
"So who is it you follow?"
"Oh, I'm an atheist."
"... Um..." *looks around at the other gods*  "So you don't believe in us."
"Nope."
"... You don't believe we exist?"
"That's right."
"... Yeah.  Well, here's your item.  It's... ah... some magic berries.  And a st-- _magic_ stick."


----------



## Crothian

We had an atheist in a party once, but the Paladin and Cleric decided that such belief went against the te4aching of their god (and they wern't wrong) so they buffed themslelves up and proclaimed him to be an enemy and killed him.  It was funny, they treated it like the whool had come off their eyes and they were seeing the devil for the first time.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> We had an atheist in a party once, but the Paladin and Cleric decided that such belief went against the te4aching of their god (and they wern't wrong) so they buffed themslelves up and proclaimed him to be an enemy and killed him.  It was funny, they treated it like the whool had come off their eyes and they were seeing the devil for the first time.



Wow, it sounds like an atheist is as bad as a follow of an opposed deity.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wow, it sounds like an atheist is as bad as a follow of an opposed deity.





Worse.  Gods get their power from worshipers.  The Atheists doesn't whorship anyone and spreads their ideas of non whorship and that effects the power base of all gods.  IMC people whorship the pantheon and give tribute to different gods at differnet times.  It is very greek in that way.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> Worse.  Gods get their power from worshipers.  The Atheists doesn't whorship anyone and spreads their ideas of non whorship and that effects the power base of all gods.  IMC people whorship the pantheon and give tribute to different gods at differnet times.  It is very greek in that way.



Oh, hm.  That makes much more sense, then.


----------



## Crothian

the bases setting I usually use it a bit different from the more traditional ones


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No, I know.
> 
> It just amused be because it reminds me of this one character a friend of mine played who was an atheist.  The GM told everyone, "The gods are a big part of the storyline.  I recommend you follow one god above the rest."  And this one guy wanted to go against the grain, so his character didn't believe in any of the gods.  So it gets into really high levels and the players end up meeting the gods, and each character is introduced to his deity and is given a thematic item.  So they get around to that one guy.
> "So who is it you follow?"
> "Oh, I'm an atheist."
> "... Um..." *looks around at the other gods*  "So you don't believe in us."
> "Nope."
> "... You don't believe we exist?"
> "That's right."
> "... Yeah.  Well, here's your item.  It's... ah... some magic berries.  And a st-- _magic_ stick."




*laffs*

We had our epic party meeting their gods one time..... right after a nice, long bloody battle. And my cleric having just killed a friend to get rid of the demon who'd possessed him. And being told she'd done a "good job in removing this big evil from Faerun" while standing there, badly hurt and bleeding all over the place.... 

We'd never had an athiestic character in our games. So far, I have a wizard who hasn't picked a deity to "follow" yet. But then that homebrew isn't as stringent on that as the FR world.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> We had an atheist in a party once, but the Paladin and Cleric decided that such belief went against the te4aching of their god (and they wern't wrong) so they buffed themslelves up and proclaimed him to be an enemy and killed him.  It was funny, they treated it like the whool had come off their eyes and they were seeing the devil for the first time.




We've never had that. Just a bit of idealogical "differences" when my ranger of Ehlonna picked on how a cleric of Pelor in our party worshiped his god (by going out and sunbathing to the point of sunburn). And the near time when a fighter in a different group went from CG to CN and teetered on the borderline of evil. If he'd slipped over that mark, my cleric of Torm would've had to, as much as it would've hurt her emotionally as the two had travelled for awhile before the start of the game, fight him to the death as she'd have to follow her duty to remove evil from the prime material. She did kill him but not for that reason; it was for the greater good as he'd gotten possessed by a demon and charged the party.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You had to become a cyberzombie _somehow_, right?



 Well, that would work, I suppose.    Sounds awfully painful, though.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well if you were, I'd gobble you right up. I love the taste of liver. Yum!



 Ugh.  And people say *I* am warped.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Well, that would work, I suppose.    Sounds awfully painful, though.



What, you can dish it out but you can't take it?


----------



## Cyberzombie

kirinke said:
			
		

> And Kirinke starts to count quietly, with an insane grin on her face. "One.... Two.... Three... Four.... Five...." and she continues to count quietly, just to show that she can. It is probably a good idea to stay well away from somebody who is counting quietly, because they know the true nature of the universe. After all. The universe is based on mathematical principles and counting is just the beginning....
> 
> "Six, seven, eight..." she continues, grinning as reality begins to shimmer around her in an unsettling way.



 You may be able to count, but I learned how to prove that counting works in college.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What, you can dish it out but you can't take it?



 When it's happening to MY liver?  No, no I can't.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> When it's happening to MY liver?  No, no I can't.



You say it like livers are _important_ or something.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You say it like livers are _important_ or something.



 Trying operating without one for a couple months and see if you still say the same thing.


----------



## Crothian

being able to operate without it for a month proves it isn't that important...not like a heart, or brain or lungs anway....


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Trying operating without one for a couple months and see if you still say the same thing.



I'll pass on that one.    Thanks for the offer, though.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> being able to operate without it for a month proves it isn't that important...not like a heart, or brain or lungs anway....



 Your grasp of teh funney is weak today, dear Crothian.  I weep for you.

I won't be running out of the thread, but I weep for your poor, dead funney.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Your grasp of teh funney is weak today, dear Crothian.  I weep for you.
> 
> I won't be running out of the thread, but I weep for your poor, dead funney.



Ooh, can we have a Funny seance?


----------



## Crothian

I'm knocking the dead with laughter in Clearcreek, Alaska and really isn't that what counts?


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm knocking the dead with laughter in Clearcreek, Alaska and really isn't that what counts?



 Well, I suppose if that's your standards, you're just fine after all.


----------



## Crothian

They are a tough crowd, tougher then those idiots on Comedy Central at any rate


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> They are a tough crowd, tougher then those idiots on Comedy Central at any rate



 Another of you show ideas get rejected, then?  You know, maybe you should try C-SPAN instead.  They might like your humour better.


----------



## kirinke

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> You may be able to count, but I learned how to prove that counting works in college.




Ahh oh seeker of knowledge, but learning that it works and applying that knowledge to delve into the secrets of the universe are two totally different things. One must go beyond the known and into the unknown, before the truth of life, the universe and everything is revealed. And by counting, you may come up with the answer of oh... Say 42.


----------



## Steve Jung

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Jdvn1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say it like livers are important or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying operating without one for a couple months and see if you still say the same thing.
Click to expand...


That Prometheus guy did just fine. "Fire, good."


----------



## Crothian

_ glares_


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> That Prometheus guy did just fine. "Fire, good."



... That's so wrong.  Good job.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm knocking the dead with laughter in Clearcreek, Alaska and really isn't that what counts?



Sometimes, sometimes not......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Ugh.  And people say *I* am warped.



I am as warped as they come.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> _ glares_



What up with all the glaring, huh? It's a good way to strain your eyes. If you don't let up you are going to need glasses eventually, or if you already have 'em you'll need a stronger perscription.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We've never had that. Just a bit of idealogical "differences" when my ranger of Ehlonna picked on how a cleric of Pelor in our party worshiped his god (by going out and sunbathing to the point of sunburn). And the near time when a fighter in a different group went from CG to CN and teetered on the borderline of evil. If he'd slipped over that mark, my cleric of Torm would've had to, as much as it would've hurt her emotionally as the two had travelled for awhile before the start of the game, fight him to the death as she'd have to follow her duty to remove evil from the prime material. She did kill him but not for that reason; it was for the greater good as he'd gotten possessed by a demon and charged the party.



Wow.. That's kinda scary. Glad we don't have Torm in our pantheon. No offense, man.

- Kemrain the [Evil].


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What up with all the glaring, huh? It's a good way to strain your eyes. If you don't let up you are going to need glasses eventually, or if you already have 'em you'll need a stronger perscription.




it is a running gag from last August


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> Worse.  Gods get their power from worshipers.  The Atheists doesn't whorship anyone and spreads their ideas of non whorship and that effects the power base of all gods.  IMC people whorship the pantheon and give tribute to different gods at differnet times.  It is very greek in that way.



I couldn't understand an Athiest in a game where the power of the gods can be proven.  I can *totally* understand someone refusing to believe the gods are all powerful or even deserving of recognition as more than merely powerful beings.  I mean, an Archmage is pretty powerful, but we don't worship him, do we?

Though, that doesn't make them any better in the eyes of the gods.  Could be a neat campaign.  I'd like to see a story around thse ideas, where the gods couldn't just smite the non-believer's ass, y'know?  Maybe they have Bans that prevent them from effecting non-believers, or something. Could be neat.

- Kemrain the Heathen.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'd like to see a story around thse ideas, where the gods couldn't just smite the non-believer's ass, y'know?  Maybe they have Bans that prevent them from effecting non-believers, or something. Could be neat.
> 
> - Kemrain the Heathen.



I always thought that sort of thing was frowned upon.  If Good Deity is against Bad Deity, why doesn't he just smite all of his followers?  There's something stopping them, for sure.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I always thought that sort of thing was frowned upon.  If Good Deity is against Bad Deity, why doesn't he just smite all of his followers?  There's something stopping them, for sure.



Because he's GOOD! Duh!

But, good point. What stops Lord Evil?

- Kemrain the Curious.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Because he's GOOD! Duh!
> 
> But, good point. What stops Lord Evil?
> 
> - Kemrain the Curious.



It's a good act to kill evil people!

Well, in D&D anyway.  Sometimes.  Kind of.

They have agendas and bans and various story-dependent reasons they don't go on homocidal rampages.  The PCs just never know about them.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I always thought that sort of thing was frowned upon.  If Good Deity is against Bad Deity, why doesn't he just smite all of his followers?  There's something stopping them, for sure.




It is a stalemate, sure the Good diety could smite all the bad one's followers, but the Bad one could do the same to the god ones and then they are both screwed.  But it also can be becasue the gods do not have that ability to kill anything with a thought.  Not all gods are considered all powerful.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wow.. That's kinda scary. Glad we don't have Torm in our pantheon. No offense, man.
> 
> - Kemrain the [Evil].




Especially when he has this thing for destroying any evil one finds..... hence why I had to do that. I knew she could rez the fighter but had to do that to get rid of the demon who'd possessed him. Heck, with an alignment change, she'd have made one helluva paladin.....   And I think it surprised the rest when she was the only one standing after that.... (after all, she had more hit points going into that than he did.) He was brought back by his goddess after that. And didn't have any hard feelings about it even though she went thru a bit of a guilt trip for it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> It is a stalemate, sure the Good diety could smite all the bad one's followers, but the Bad one could do the same to the god ones and then they are both screwed.  But it also can be becasue the gods do not have that ability to kill anything with a thought.  Not all gods are considered all powerful.




Nah. They'd just try to kill one another.... after all, that's what happened in Faerun when Torm kicked Bane's ass.. Both were charged up, for lack of better term, with the sacrifice of their followers, especially Torm. Both died in the fight but it was definitely a fight to the death. A good vs. evil fight. Hence why, now that both are back, they hate each other with a passion that most usually use towards something better like getting laid.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> It is a stalemate, sure the Good diety could smite all the bad one's followers, but the Bad one could do the same to the god ones and then they are both screwed.



Well, yes, obviously.  There must be at least some sort of unwritten rule about deific ettiquite, though.







			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> But it also can be becasue the gods do not have that ability to kill anything with a thought.  Not all gods are considered all powerful.



Well, they don't have to be all powerful and able to kill everything with a thought.  We're talking deities, not overdeities here.  Have you seen the 3.0 Deities and Demigods?  They could kill a whole bunch of people at a time, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nah. They'd just try to kill one another.... after all, that's what happened in Faerun when Torm kicked Bane's ass.. Both were charged up, for lack of better term, with the sacrifice of their followers, especially Torm. Both died in the fight but it was definitely a fight to the death. A good vs. evil fight. Hence why, now that both are back, they hate each other with a passion that most usually use towards something better like getting laid.....



I keep getting images of DBZ...


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> It is a stalemate, sure the Good diety could smite all the bad one's followers, but the Bad one could do the same to the god ones and then they are both screwed.



Also, a Chaotic god might go for this deal.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, yes, obviously.  There must be at least some sort of unwritten rule about deific ettiquite, though.Well, they don't have to be all powerful and able to kill everything with a thought.  We're talking deities, not overdeities here.  Have you seen the 3.0 Deities and Demigods?  They could kill a whole bunch of people at a time, though.




its up each DM to decide how the gods behave and what they can do.  And while the gods wrtitten in the D&Dg are powerful, none possess the ability to kill all the worshipers of another god with just a thought.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Also, a Chaotic god might go for this deal.




not if it means there own death.  But this are specific probels for settings and DMs to decide and set the rules for.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> its up each DM to decide how the gods behave and what they can do.



Well, yeah.  I've seen worlds where the deities did try to actively kill each other and followers.  And I've seen one where the Overdeity set down specific rules and kept everyone in line.



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> And while the gods wrtitten in the D&Dg are powerful, none possess the ability to kill all the worshipers of another god with just a thought.



No, but there are abilities that let them kill a _whole bunch_ within a radius of miles as a free action.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> not if it means there own death.  But this are specific probels for settings and DMs to decide and set the rules for.



Well, a Chaotic god of War might think he can take on another god.  If there are two gods that think they can take on other gods, then maybe they will fight to the death.  And if one runs away, the other will pursue.  Lots of gods are full of themselves too.

I'm not saying it'll happen on every setting, but it'll happen on some of them.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I keep getting images of DBZ...




Maybe this was what gave them the idea for DBZ as this was done back in around 1990 when they updated the stuff for 2e. The whole Time of Troubles storyline with the deities....


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Maybe this was what gave them the idea for DBZ as this was done back in around 1990 when they updated the stuff for 2e. The whole Time of Troubles storyline with the deities....



I'm really under the impression that DBZ is older than 1990. Might not have come to America yet, but, I thought it was OLD.

- Kemrain the, um, Anime Fan? Ish?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm really under the impression that DBZ is older than 1990. Might not have come to America yet, but, I thought it was OLD.
> 
> - Kemrain the, um, Anime Fan? Ish?




I'm going by it's tenure in America. I was probably around a few years longer in Japan before being imported here.


----------



## Crothian

just put the lime in the coconut and get it over with


----------



## Cyberzombie

kirinke said:
			
		

> Ahh oh seeker of knowledge, but learning that it works and applying that knowledge to delve into the secrets of the universe are two totally different things. One must go beyond the known and into the unknown, before the truth of life, the universe and everything is revealed. And by counting, you may come up with the answer of oh... Say 42.



 Ah, you confuse me for a seeker of knowledge, when in fact I possess that knowledge.  I can prove that counting works and that addition works, which means I can also prove subtraction, multiplication, and division as trivial roots.  

Most importantly, by changing a few postulates, I can prove that 6 times 9 IS 42.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Ah, you confuse me for a seeker of knowledge, when in fact I possess that knowledge.  I can prove that counting works and that addition works, which means I can also prove subtraction, multiplication, and division as trivial roots.
> 
> Most importantly, by changing a few postulates, I can prove that 6 times 9 IS 42.



Never argue with Cyberzombie.  If Cyberzombie isn't right, he'll change the definition of "Right."


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Never argue with Cyberzombie.  If Cyberzombie isn't right, she'll change the definition of "Right."



 Exactly!  That's the neat thing about being trained in mathematics.  You don't like the results you get, just change the postulates you're using.

The scary part is how often such mind games lead to something actually *useful*.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Never argue with Cyberzombie.  If Cyberzombie isn't right, he'll change the definition of "Right."




and saddly that is not a good thing


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> and saddly that is not a good thing



Well, not when Cyberzombie does it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Exactly!  That's the neat thing about being trained in mathematics.  You don't like the results you get, just change the postulates you're using.
> 
> The scary part is how often such mind games lead to something actually *useful*.



Any examples?


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> and saddly that is not a good thing



 You're just jealous.  All you have is massive postcount, while I get to define reality.


----------



## Crothian

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> You're just jealous.  All you have is massive postcount, while I get to define reality.




You aren't the only one with a srong background in math.  But a discussion is not a math problem, a debate is not a problem to be solved or redefined.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> a debate is not a problem to be solved or redefined.



Doesn't that depend on the debate?

His power isn't just limited to math, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie could make:
Crothian's Postcount = 0
as the definition of your postcount... but, then again, so could MM.  I guess they both can define reality.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Any examples?



 Hmm.  Chaos theory, for one.  Most people just know it for the pretty fractal pictures it can make.  And initially it was just a theoretical toy.  But, amongst other nifty things, chaos theory shows how we will never be able to accurately predict the weather, much less be able to control it like in old sci-fi stories.  (It also demonstrates how the computer modeling that climatologists use to model global warming are meaningless, but I won't get into that here.  One, it leads directly to politics, and pretty nasty politics at that.  Two, nobody ever listens to me about it, anyway, no matter how much evidence I provide.  )

Chaos theory is neat.  Pure mathematics that turns out to model the world pretty damn well.  It's also useful for things like mapping coastlines, which seem very chaotic but actually have an underlying order.  Fun stuff, if you like math.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Hmm.  Chaos theory, for one.  Most people just know it for the pretty fractal pictures it can make.  And initially it was just a theoretical toy.  But, amongst other nifty things, chaos theory shows how we will never be able to accurately predict the weather, much less be able to control it like in old sci-fi stories.  (It also demonstrates how the computer modeling that climatologists use to model global warming are meaningless, but I won't get into that here.  One, it leads directly to politics, and pretty nasty politics at that.  Two, nobody ever listens to me about it, anyway, no matter how much evidence I provide.  )
> 
> Chaos theory is neat.  Pure mathematics that turns out to model the world pretty damn well.  It's also useful for things like mapping coastlines, which seem very chaotic but actually have an underlying order.  Fun stuff, if you like math.



... What postulates were changed in Chaos Theory?


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> You aren't the only one with a srong background in math.  But a discussion is not a math problem, a debate is not a problem to be solved or redefined.



 Never, ever, ever enter poltics, my friend.  They would eat you alive with that attitude.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... What postulates were changed in Chaos Theory?



 Mmm.  Now you're straining my memory.  And my chaos books are all boxed up.

I think I mostly remember one of them, though, well enough not to butcher it.  It has always been assumed that, given enough information, we can accurately predict the behaviour of a system.  That idea got kicked in the crotch by quantum mechanics, of course.  Chaos theory pretty much coup de grace's it.

The classic example is the weather.  No matter how much data you have, no matter how close the conditions are today to a previous day, you can never say exactly what sort of weather you will get from those starting conditions.  You can come up with probablities, and eliminate some extreme possiblities (even here in Denver, we are almost assuredly not going to get snow in July), but you can't say what the outcome is going to be.  Even if the conditions are *exactly* the same as a previous day, down to every significant digit you can measure, it will end up with different results.

I'm sorry.  The above seems awfully vague, but entire books are written to explain these concepts.


----------



## devilish

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Ah, you confuse me for a seeker of knowledge, when in fact I possess that knowledge.  I can prove that counting works and that addition works, which means I can also prove subtraction, multiplication, and division as trivial roots.
> 
> Most importantly, by changing a few postulates, I can prove that 6 times 9 IS 42.




Wow - - flashback to discrete mathematics and proving that 1 exists and that 1 and 1 make two, and everything flows from that.


----------



## devilish

Crothian said:
			
		

> It is a stalemate, sure the Good diety could smite all the bad one's followers, but the Bad one could do the same to the god ones and then they are both screwed.  But it also can be becasue the gods do not have that ability to kill anything with a thought.  Not all gods are considered all powerful.




One interesting thing that Mongoose's Book of Immortals triggered with me
was that mortals are capable of free will, but the closer down the road
of immortality you go, the more free will you give up until you have none.
At that point you become a god/dess of whatever archetype you pursued.

So, Evil exists to be evil and does not have the decision to war against
good --- just to "be".  (likewise with good).  May sound like a cop-out DM-fiat
answer ("It just is!").  

I'm actually now working with the idea that the universe is a closed 
system and that the only way to tip the balance is with forces outside the closed universe
(cthulhu, far realm, etc.)


----------



## Evilhalfling

devilish said:
			
		

> Wow - - flashback to discrete mathematics and proving that 1 exists and that 1 and 1 make two, and everything flows from that.




Yes but if pie R SQR = the area of a circle 
does that mean that if an orc has a square pie in a round room, the pie fills the room?


----------



## Crothian

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Never, ever, ever enter poltics, my friend.  They would eat you alive with that attitude.




They haven't yet.  I'm aware of the strategy of people to alter the paremters of a discussion to "win" it but it is just a stretagy of people who are losing.  That is all you are doing it is like putting on a mgic show, you distract people fromn the realy topics with fluff and pointlerss rheteric that sounds mildly amusing to people.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> They haven't yet.  I'm aware of the strategy of people to alter the paremters of a discussion to "win" it but it is just a stretagy of people who are losing.  That is all you are doing it is like putting on a mgic show, you distract people fromn the realy topics with fluff and pointlerss rheteric that sounds mildly amusing to people.



 Ooo, we're dancing on the edge of Topics We Are Not Meant To Discuss On ENWorld.    Hmm.  How close can I skate to the edge without going over?  Let's just say that most politicians, including a certain sitting US President who shall remain nameless, put on a magic show all the time and most certainly do succeed in it.  Re-framing the argument is a tried and true tactic that is not likely to go away.    Sure, some people see through it, but I've seen more than ample evidence that the majority of people do *not* see through it.

Also, it is not just used by people who are losing an argument.  It is the tactic of first choice for many politicians, even when they have no reason to doubt that their side is right.  I'd even go so far as to say that your saying it is a tactic of losers is, in fact, an example of changing postulates to reach the conclusion you want.


----------



## Crothian

Ha, the plan worked.  I got CZ to talk about politics and now it is time to get him banned!!  Ha ha ha!!!!!


----------



## Kemrain

Getting off politics...

I went to the gym this morning. Second time I've been in years. Went Monday, too.  I'm deliciously sore. Can't wait to go back. If things go well enough, I might just join.  I don't know why I didn't do this years ago. I'm so out of shape. Time to fix that.

I ran half a mile today; half a mile monday. I felt pretty decent afterwards, too.  I'll have to see if I can't get that up to a full mile in a few weeks.

- Kemain the Getting Fit.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ha, the plan worked.  I got CZ to talk about politics and now it is time to get him banned!!  Ha ha ha!!!!!




You are an evil devious ooze...smart and funny, but still....


----------



## Crothian

exrcise is good


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> exrcise is good



I wonder how many calories you've burned making that postcount of yours.

- Kemrain the Cold.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I wonder how many calories you've burned making that postcount of yours.
> 
> - Kemrain the Cold.




why are you cold, its like 70 out today?

And not enough


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> why are you cold, its like 70 out today?
> 
> And not enough



Because I've burnt off all my calories, and haven't digested lunch yet?

I dunno. I just put random crap in there. Don't expect me to be clever and witty *all* the time.

In fact, if you *ever* expect clever and witty from me, you'll probably be disapointed.

- Kemrain the Dull.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> exrcise is good



So is spelling.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> why are you cold, its like 70 out today?
> 
> And not enough



Maybe because there's less burning due to fewer posts?


----------



## Kemrain

More posts might solve that..

- Kemrian the Suggestive.


----------



## Kemrain

I'm pimping my own threads.  We were talking about Hell and Souls in here a while ago, and a thread on Demon names was spawned, but I've gone and done it again.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2131108#post2131108

Devilish, I'm talking to you.  Post post post!

- Kemrain the Without Dignaty.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrian the Suggestive.



I've never heard that adjective used in a PG way.


----------



## Kemrain

Oh my, I've gone and offended myself.

- Kemrain the NC-17, Baby, Yeah!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh my, I've gone and offended myself.
> 
> - Kemrain the NC-17, Baby, Yeah!



Well, no one _complained_...


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ha, the plan worked.  I got CZ to talk about politics and now it is time to get him banned!!  Ha ha ha!!!!!



 Pleaze.  I been here so long, the mods would have to ask my permission to ban me.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Pleaze.  I been here so long, the mods would have to ask my permission to ban me.



That's possibly the silliest attitude towards banning I've ever heard...


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's possibly the silliest attitude towards banning I've ever heard...




ya, it is pretty out there....


----------



## megamania

banning sucks


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> banning sucks



Well, it's necessary sometimes.  And specific reasons you have as to why?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, no one _complained_...




Can I register a complaint that no one complained or is it past due already?


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Can I register a complaint that no one complained or is it past due already?



You want to complain that no one complained about Kemrain offending Kemrain? 

I'd put the deadline 30 days after the offense occured, so yes.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Awwwwwwwww......NO FAIR!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

BLAUUUUUURRGHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> BLAUUUUUURRGHHHHH!!!!!!



I agree.


----------



## Crothian

I don't


----------



## Jdvn1

You always have to be contrary, don't you?


----------



## Crothian

nope


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I almost always have to have some sort of fire readily at my fingertips!  Teehehehehe...


----------



## Crothian

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I almost always have to have some sort of fire readily at my fingertips!  Teehehehehe...




ya, and that's in the other thread but it still begs the question why?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

It's FIRE duh!  What other reason does one need?


----------



## Crothian

is fire alive?


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> is fire alive?



While it may seem it on occasion, it is merely a chemecal reaction and not a life form.

Though, I've heard people argue that all life is nothing but chemecal reactions.. Then again, those folks are telling me not to value their opinion because they're not alive.

- Kemrain the Unable to Let Crothian Have the Last Post in a Hivemind Thread.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Kemrain said:
			
		

> While it may seem it on occasion, it is merely a chemecal reaction and not a life form.
> 
> Though, I've heard people argue that all life is nothing but chemecal reactions.. Then again, those folks are telling me not to value their opinion because they're not alive.
> 
> - Kemrain the Unable to Let Crothian Have the Last Post in a Hivemind Thread.





Who cares?  It's Fire, YAY!

*does a little dance around a bonfire of her own making while holding dual zippos alight over her head*


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> While it may seem it on occasion, it is merely a chemecal reaction and not a life form.
> 
> Though, I've heard people argue that all life is nothing but chemecal reactions.. Then again, those folks are telling me not to value their opinion because they're not alive.
> 
> - Kemrain the Unable to Let Crothian Have the Last Post in a Hivemind Thread.




if they aren't either are you........


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, there are different types of fire.  The fire that burns in my soul, for example, might be alive.

Or something.

- Jdvn1 the Soul Train


----------



## Crothian

remember kids

make a man a fire, keep him warm for a night
light a man on fire, keep him warm for the rest of his life.


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, oozes do acid damage, so we dont' have to worry about that from you.


----------



## Crothian

not all oozes


----------



## Jdvn1

Are you reading that book, then, to learn how you can make fire?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are you reading that book, then, to learn how you can make fire?




no, I found if I rub to elves together fast enough, they burn


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Unable to Let Crothian Have the Last Post in a Hivemind Thread.



At least you have more posts than Crothian in this thread... although that may change since you revived it.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> At least you have more posts than Crothian in this thread... although that may change since you revived it.




the little races are not important, it is the marthon that counts


----------



## Jdvn1

But it's the little things in life that are important.

Baby steps, baby steps.  Start small, work big.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But it's the little things in life that are important.
> 
> Baby steps, baby steps.  Start small, work big.




most posts on a site are the little things......


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> most posts on a site are the little things......



That's practice.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's practice.




practice is over, trhe big leagues have started role call


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> practice is over, trhe big leagues have started role call



There's always next season.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> There's always next season.




in this league tere are no seasons, just the blending of space and time into an infinite league


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> in this league tere are no seasons, just the blending of space and time into an infinite league



Then this:







			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> practice is over, trhe big leagues have started role call



Is inherently flawed, as there was never a practice, since the league is infinite.  You defeated your own analogy.  

Maybe an open poker game is a better analogy.


----------



## Crothian

a ray has a starting point and goes to infinity in one direction

now all infinities are the same


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> a ray has a starting point and goes to infinity in one direction
> 
> now all infinities are the same



But a ray isn't a blend of space an time.  There's a definite space where it starts.  No blend.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But a ray isn't a blend of space an time.  There's a definite space where it starts.  No blend.




you need to tink outside the box and not limit the scope of space and time so much


----------



## Jdvn1

... But time _is_ outside the box.


----------



## Crothian

the truth is, there is no box


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> the truth is, there is no box



Did you eat that too?


----------



## Crothian

I'm not even an ooze anymore......


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm not even an ooze anymore......



I think Gez is wrong.


----------



## Crothian

well, take it with him

besdies not like you have proof either way


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> the little races are not important, it is the marthon that counts



Way to rub it in, man. Owch!

- Kemrain the Defeated.


----------



## Kemrain

How are you even remotely like an Efreet, Crothian?

- Kemrain the Convinced Gez is Blind.


----------



## Kemrain

Joydivision, where do all your posts go? I mean, you were at 2k and change last I looked at you. What the heck?

- Kemrain the Confused.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Way to rub it in, man. Owch!
> 
> - Kemrain the Defeated.




We all need our hobbies


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> How are you even remotely like an Efreet, Crothian?
> 
> - Kemrain the Convinced Gez is Blind.




In my way to go by the word of the agreement and not by the substance


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Joydivision, where do all your posts go? I mean, you were at 2k and change last I looked at you. What the heck?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused.




mostly in here but he does post at a few other places


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> In my way to go by the word of the agreement and not by the substance



That doesn't make you a Genie, it makes you a rat bastard. It's a *little* different. One has evil magic powers, the other is just evil.

And when did you do that? I thought you were a fairly nice fellow, save the rubbing your postcount in. (I suppose rubbing doesn't do it justice. "Grinding" might be more discriptive.) 

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Kemrain

Oh, god.. I just noticed how many reviews you have, Crothian. Are you trying to show the boards up in as many ways as possible? Cripes. How did you get so many reviews?!

- Kemrain the Astounded.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

It is his way to show us all up with our geeky ineptitude in as many ways as possible...


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, take it with him
> 
> besdies not like you have proof either way



I can see you, though!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Way to rub it in, man. Owch!
> 
> - Kemrain the Defeated.



Oh, he's just biased towards oozes.  Don't listen to him.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> How are you even remotely like an Efreet, Crothian?
> 
> - Kemrain the Convinced Gez is Blind.



How is a raven like a writing desk?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Joydivision, where do all your posts go? I mean, you were at 2k and change last I looked at you. What the heck?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused.



Alter Size.  Y'know.  It'll wear off, maybe.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> mostly in here but he does post at a few other places



Actually, this past week, didn't have much OT at all.  Today changed that, though.  I've had a bunch of PbP stuff start and some in House Rules.  Not a lot in Rules recently.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, god.. I just noticed how many reviews you have, Crothian. Are you trying to show the boards up in as many ways as possible? Cripes. How did you get so many reviews?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Astounded.



Get lots of stuff and write about them?  You can too!  Ask me how!


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> It is his way to show us all up with our geeky ineptitude in as many ways as possible...



Great Geek, Batman!


----------



## Cyberzombie

Drive by posting!

~blam blam blam blam blam~


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Drive by posting!
> 
> ~blam blam blam blam blam~



*dives for cover*

Deflect Arrows should work on bullets too.  

You have been around enough, CZ.  It's like you're afraid of the Ooze.  It's not like he's Slimer or anything.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> *dives for cover*
> 
> Deflect Arrows should work on bullets too.
> 
> You have been around enough, CZ.  It's like you're afraid of the Ooze.  It's not like he's Slimer or anything.



 ~fires some more, sending bullets deflecting everywhere~

Afraid?  No.  Sick, yes.  You should be glad I can't pass on the cold (or flu) plus pinkeye over teh web.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> *dives for cover*
> 
> Deflect Arrows should work on bullets too.
> 
> You have been around enough, CZ.  It's like you're afraid of the Ooze.  It's not like he's Slimer or anything.




 Think of the ramifications if he did!!!  The world might collapse upon itself and what not, sheer chaos would reign in the streets and forums, STUFF Might Happen!!!


----------



## Cyberzombie

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Think of the ramifications if he did!!!  The world might collapse upon itself and what not, sheer chaos would reign in the streets and forums, STUFF Might Happen!!!



 ~fires at Lady Acoma just to be friendly~

Oh no!  Not STUFF!  We're doomed.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

*Eeks! holding up her torch as she is fired upon getting knicked by one of the bullets as it passes through the flames*

Feel the burn...?   And yes STUFF!  *Eeks! again*


----------



## Evilhalfling

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> *dives for cover*
> 
> Deflect Arrows should work on bullets too.




Thats what wonder womans magic braclets are for. 
I remember that I used to have one, only disguised as a watch.  It worked really well for stoping imaginary bullets.  That is until I missjuged and tried to block with my other hand. 
that required stopping and pulling the bullet out of my wrist.  Imaginary bullets lack stopping power don'cha know. 

My Geekieness Knew No Limit.


----------



## Steve Jung

Crothian said:
			
		

> no, I found if I rub to elves together fast enough, they burn



Perhaps you should put down the BoEF there.


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> STUFF Might Happen!!!



Caution: Stuff Ahead.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Stuff is always happening. It is called life.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Warning: STUFF OVERLOAD!!!!    




Forget "caution".... it's a bit late for that now........  :\


----------



## Jdvn1

Throw caution out the window!  Stuff can't be contained!


----------



## Evilhalfling

I think we should stuff it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I think we should stuff it.



What should we _stuff_ it in?


----------



## Jdvn1

It doesn't have to be one thing.  Use lots of stuff!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

*screams horrendously*

The STUFF is taking over your lives already!  Everyone else, Save Yourselves! 

*runs around screaming nonsensical jibber jabber"


----------



## Jdvn1

Here, take some pills to help you forget about stuff...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It doesn't have to be one thing.  Use lots of stuff!



Theres plenty of space in the closet....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *screams horrendously*
> 
> The STUFF is taking over your lives already!  Everyone else, Save Yourselves!
> 
> *runs around screaming nonsensical jibber jabber"



<Hands Lady Acoma a chill pill>
Here, you might want to take this...


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Here, take some pills to help you forget about stuff...



 One problem with that: pills most definitely count as STUFF.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think Gez is wrong.



 I agree.  A true efreet would not have said that my reading of VoP was too literal


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I agree.  A true efreet would not have said that my reading of VoP was too literal




an efreet would have said anything to support the case that he was right....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> an efreet would have said anything to support the case that he was right....



 Hmm...that's true.  But an efreet would have made the literal case to begin with.


----------



## Angcuru

Mowp.


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...that's true.  But an efreet would have made the literal case to begin with.




ah, but being predictible does not helpo the efreet out, so it is needed to change it up once in a while


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> ah, but being predictible does not helpo the efreet out, so it is needed to change it up once in a while



 Hmm...that's not very Lawful.  If you're really an efreet, can you prove it by granting a twisted wish to a random world leader?


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...that's not very Lawful.  If you're really an efreet, can you prove it by granting a twisted wish to a random world leader?




My lawful isa different and superior form then the one you know


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> My lawful isa different and superior form then the one you know



 A Lawful that involves being unpredictable for the sake of unpredictability is a Chaotic kind of Lawful.


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> A Lawful that involves being unpredictable for the sake of unpredictability is a Chaotic kind of Lawful.




some would see it that way, yes


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> some would see it that way, yes



 If that's not chaotic, what is?


----------



## Evilhalfling

I think any good world leader should wish for more stuff.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I think any good world leader should wish for more stuff.



 I can think of a great efreet wish for a Corrupt World Leader (generic):

"I wish that the greatest threat to my country were destroyed."

Bang...the efreet destroys the Corrupt World Leader.


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If that's not chaotic, what is?




it is beyond the alingment system, not everyone uses it


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> it is beyond the alingment system, not everyone uses it



 I guess I tend to care about alignments more for Lawful outsiders though.  Especially if they are also oozes.


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I guess I tend to care about alignments more for Lawful outsiders though.  Especially if they are also oozes.




they serve their purposes but are not hardlines.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> One problem with that: pills most definitely count as STUFF.



Oh, that's just semantics.  It depends on what you think of as Stuff.  Like, pills don't count as Stuff Magazine.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I agree.  A true efreet would not have said that my reading of VoP was too literal



See?  The ooze coming out of the efreet costume was a little suspicious too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> See?  The ooze coming out of the efreet costume was a little suspicious too.



I thought it was a man in an efreet costume inside a clear ooze costume....


----------



## Darkness

When/if WotC do a Draconomicon/LM/LoM-style book about oozes, they so need to include one called 'Crothian.'


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> When/if WotC do a Draconomicon/LM/LoM-style book about oozes, they so need to include one called 'Crothian.'



If they make that, I'll buy two copies.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If they make that, I'll buy two copies.



And I'll buy eight (thats my inner Illithid speaking)


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> When/if WotC do a Draconomicon/LM/LoM-style book about oozes, they so need to include one called 'Crothian.'




even if they did do a book on it, no way I'd get a mention.  I'm kinda known here but not to the Wizard people.  I doubt even trhe smaller comapnmies would pay me that homage.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> even if they did do a book on it, no way I'd get a mention.  I'm kinda known here but not to the Wizard people.  I doubt even trhe smaller comapnmies would pay me that homage.



Some of the Wizards people are on the boards, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And I'll buy eight (thats my inner Illithid speaking)



Ouch.  That's a lot of reading.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Some of the Wizards people are on the boards, though.




freelancers mostly, but still we'd see Morrus in a book before me


----------



## Darkness

Yeah, unless they hire a freelancer for the job who happens to be an EN World regular, it's not very likely. (And even then, I wouldn't bet on it.)


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> freelancers mostly, but still we'd see Morrus in a book before me



I've seen Keith Baker and Monte Cook and some others post here.

Sure, it's unlikely, but still.


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> freelancers mostly, but still we'd see Morrus in a book before me



Wasn't Morrus already in some kind of counter collection?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah, unless they hire a freelancer for the job who happens to be an EN World regular, it's not very likely. (And even then, I wouldn't bet on it.)



Maybe it'll happen in an issue of Dragon?  That's more likely, probably.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I've seen Keith Baker and Monte Cook and some others post here.
> 
> Sure, it's unlikely, but still.



 Darrin Drader is another one. I think he prefers Nothingland, but still.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I've seen Keith Baker and Monte Cook and some others post here.
> 
> Sure, it's unlikely, but still.




Well, Monte has his own company now and I've never posted or responded to anything Keoth has done.  Some of the freelancers I have posted around with and I could see them maybe doing it.  But I doubt it


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> Wasn't Morrus already in some kind of counter collection?




Ya, he has his own counter...how freaking cool is that!!


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe it'll happen in an issue of Dragon?  That's more likely, probably.




They are pretty serious there and I don't see them really doing anything like that at all.


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, I never said it was likely.  A commie-killing ooze?


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> They are pretty serious there and I don't see them really doing anything like that at all.



It's not like non-EN Worlders would understand the name.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe it'll happen in an issue of Dragon?  That's more likely, probably.



 Or a Dungeon adventure. Should almost be feasible, I think.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> Darrin Drader is another one. I think he prefers Nothingland, but still.




Ya, we';ve posted in things together but it takes a lot mor ethen that for someone to get included in a book.  I was almost in a Palladium fantasy book once, but I got cut out of the final manuscript before it went to print.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I never said it was likely.  A commie-killing ooze?




the commie killing is not rtealted to the ooze at all actually


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Or a Dungeon adventure. Should almost be feasible, I think.



Almost but not completely totally unlikely.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> the commie killing is not rtealted to the ooze at all actually



It is to the Crothian, though.  You're a unique ooze.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's not like non-EN Worlders would understand the name.




at the same time the name is not goofy or anything so it could be used and some would get it and others wouldn't realize it was something odd


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, we';ve posted in things together but it takes a lot mor ethen that for someone to get included in a book.  I was almost in a Palladium fantasy book once, but I got cut out of the final manuscript before it went to print.



Apparently some people read these threads but don't post.  I don't see why one or two of them couldn't be designers.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> Or a Dungeon adventure. Should almost be feasible, I think.




I don't get that magizine so if so I hope someone tell me!!


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It is to the Crothian, though.  You're a unique ooze.





its a reduced part of something the Computer said, I couldn't fit the full line


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> at the same time the name is not goofy or anything so it could be used and some would get it and others wouldn't realize it was something odd



I'm starting to think you don't _want_ to be in a book.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Apparently some people read these threads but don't post.  I don't see why one or two of them couldn't be designers.




actually, you'd be amazed on how many people read these threads even weeks after we are done with them.  I've heard from many people who read them and just love the comic and zany parts.  Course, they would be bored out of their minds right now, but still

Hi all you non poster readers!!!!


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm starting to think you don't _want_ to be in a book.




it'd be great, but I'm a realist


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, he has his own counter...how freaking cool is that!!



 Very. It's a good avatar, too.







			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Almost but not completely totally unlikely.



 Yeah, I'm not all that serious. It's just a cool thought, is all.







			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> I don't get that magizine so if so I hope someone tell me!!



 Right, I think if something like that happened, we'd all hear about it very, very soon.


----------



## Rystil Arden

I dunno, I think Crothian the Singing Ooze would sell...


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> I think if something like that happened, we'd all hear about it very, very soon.




if it happened you'd never hear the end of it from me!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> actually, you'd be amazed on how many people read these threads even weeks after we are done with them.  I've heard from many people who read them and just love the comic and zany parts.  Course, they would be bored out of their minds right now, but still
> 
> Hi all you non poster readers!!!!



Comic and zany?  Zoop!  Blee bwop babba!

Had to make up for before.  And don't you mean "they would be bored out of their minds in the future when they read this"?

Hi all you non posters weeks after I'm typing this!


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I dunno, I think Crothian the Singing Ooze would sell...




on April first, maybe....


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> it'd be great, but I'm a realist



Realistically, there's a slight possibility.  It's above 0%, at least.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm not all that serious. It's just a cool thought, is all. Right, I think if something like that happened, we'd all hear about it very, very soon.



It is a cool thought, that's why I'd want to see it. 

And we might find out before the mag hit stores, even.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> if it happened you'd never hear the end of it from me!!!



... On second thought, maybe I don't want it to happen.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I dunno, I think Crothian the Singing Ooze would sell...



I think Crothian the Barbershop Oozetet would sell better.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It is a cool thought, that's why I'd want to see it.



 Of course. I might not be entirely serious, but I still thought about what's theoretically possible.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... On second thought, maybe I don't want it to happen.



 How bad could it be?

Compared to EN World's most dedicated setting evangelists, I mean.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> How bad could it be?
> 
> Compared to EN World's most dedicated setting evangelists, I mean.



Hey, I don't encourage them either.  Do we really want the top poster on the boards following that example?


----------



## Darkness

You have a point there.


----------



## Jdvn1

Yeah, EN World might pop.


----------



## Crothian

so, I need a setting to start pimping now?  is that what I'm, hearing?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, EN World might pop.




can't be done, trust me I've tried


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> can't be done, trust me I've tried



Well, oozes don't do piercing damage, maybe that's the problem.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> can't be done, trust me I've tried



I'm sure you have Crothian, I have no doubt.


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> so, I need a setting to start pimping now?  is that what I'm, hearing?



*nods* That, or a Story Hour.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> *nods* That, or a Story Hour.




I'm not goods at writing a story hour, I've tried a few times i suck at it


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> *nods* That, or a Story Hour.



Or both.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm not goods at writing a story hour, I've tried a few times i suck at it



Link?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

or a 10 foot pole.


----------



## Darkness

Frukathka said:
			
		

> or a 10 foot pole.



 11 might be better. Gotta stay ahead of the competition, after all.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Link?




goto the story hour forum, sort by thread starter and find them...I don't have links to them handy, sorry


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> 11 might be better. Gotta stay ahead of the competition, after all.



I loved that thread about 10 foot poles.  "Are all pits 10' across?  What if you find one that's 11'?  'Well, let's go home guys.'  Attach the Halfling to one end and now you have one for the 11' pit!"


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I loved that thread about 10 foot poles.  "Are all pits 10' across?  What if you find one that's 11'?  'Well, let's go home guys.'  Attach the Halfling to one end and now you have one for the 11' pit!"



 I'm still particular to throwing the gnome in.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darkness said:
			
		

> I'm still particular to throwing the gnome in.



If it were me I'd throw the gnome *and* the halfling in...


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If it were me I'd throw the gnome *and* the halfling in...





get enough in the pit and you can just walk across


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> get enough in the pit and you can just walk across



exactly.


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> exactly.




and then they kill you when you sleep!!!


----------



## Rystil Arden

So what happens if I throw an ooze named Crothian into the Eyros Campaign Setting PDF, just to prove you naysayers wrong?


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So what happens if I throw an ooze named Crothian into the Eyros Campaign Setting PDF, just to prove you naysayers wrong?





Eyros...that sounds familar...would I know that?  I read so many books they blend together.....


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> Eyros...that sounds familar...would I know that?  I read so many books they blend together.....



This might be what he's referring to.


----------



## Crothian

i knew it sounded familar!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> I'm still particular to throwing the gnome in.



And then throw arrows in after the Gnomes...

To... um... help him in case he needs arrows... in his back...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And then throw arrows in after the Gnomes...
> 
> To... um... help him in case he needs arrows... in his back...



 If he's a gnome from Eyros, he might animate himself as undead and come after you with his necromantic powers.


----------



## Jdvn1

... Better make it a normal arrow and then an Undead Bane arrow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Better make it a normal arrow and then an Undead Bane arrow.



Maybe Cupid's Quiver?


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Maybe Cupid's Quiver?



... Actually, yes, that's a great idea.  Much more effective, too.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Actually, yes, that's a great idea.  Much more effective, too.



 Ah, the power of love


----------



## Jdvn1

I'm not one for undead Gnome action, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm not one for undead Gnome action, though.



 what about creepy alive necromancer gnomes?

No?

What if they are beautiful half-fiendish-dryad necromancer gnomes?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> what about creepy alive necromancer gnomes?
> 
> No?
> 
> What if they are beautiful half-fiendish-dryad necromancer gnomes?



Why, do you know anyone like that?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why, do you know anyone like that?



 There are a bunch of them in Eyros


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There are a bunch of them in Eyros



That's too long a commute for me.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's too long a commute for me.



 But that's the beauty of it: Eyros can come to you (if you pay)


----------



## Jdvn1

Whoa, whoa, pay?  She doesn't take the bill?  I want a Gnome of the 90s!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Whoa, whoa, pay?  She doesn't take the bill?  I want a Gnome of the 90s!



 She can't take the bill because the Eyrian currency isn't worth much outside of Eyros.  But if you come visit Eyros, I'm sure the rewards will outweigh the price


----------



## Jdvn1

... How about some skin cream first?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... How about some skin cream first?



 Skin cream for what?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Skin cream for what?



Undead are known for not having great skin.

To at least cover the smell of rotting flesh?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Undead are known for not having great skin.
> 
> To at least cover the smell of rotting flesh?



 Oh I see.  You prefer the undead gnome to the live half-dryad.  Well, to each his own


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, undead don't get tired.  That's got to be some sort of advantage, right?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, undead don't get tired.  That's got to be some sort of advantage, right?



 That's true, but at that point you can get a construct and avoid the necrosis.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's true, but at that point you can get a construct and avoid the necrosis.



Well, they're also pricier.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, they're also pricier.



 True.  Hmm...you can always rent one.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> True.  Hmm...you can always rent one.



Now _that's_ just dirty.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh I see.  You prefer the undead gnome to the live half-dryad.  Well, to each his own



 I like dead gnomes.

No, not like _that_.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> I like dead gnomes.
> 
> No, not like _that_.




so, then, you like them the other way!!??


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> so, then, you like them the other way!!??



 Hmm...must be


----------



## Darkness

Technincally, I don't like them at all - I just hate a little less when they're dead.


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, "like" is relative.


----------



## Darkness

That's likely.

My hate for gnomes, on the other hand, is absolute.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Technincally, I don't like them at all - I just hate a little less when they're dead.



 What's so wrong with gnomes (as long as they aren't the stereotypical core D&D gnome)?


----------



## Darkness

Too much.

I don't mind Eberron and Warcraft gnomes, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Too much.
> 
> I don't mind Eberron and Warcraft gnomes, though.



... Eberron gnomes are actually pretty cool.


----------



## Darkness

Yeah. It's probably the reason I can't hate them.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah. It's probably the reason I can't hate them.



You can do anything if you put your mind to it!


----------



## Darkness

True, but this isn't worth the effort. (Or an at all useful goal, for that matter.)


----------



## Crothian

I've yet to play a 3.x gnome.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> True, but this isn't worth the effort. (Or an at all useful goal, for that matter.)



Well, true.

I'm playing my first Gnomes now -- they don't seem horrible so far.


----------



## Kemrain

1000+ posts.. Wow. I love this thread.

- Kemrain the Proud.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> 1000+ posts.. Wow. I love this thread.
> 
> - Kemrain the Proud.



You were just waiting for that?

(and I saw it before the edit )


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> 1000+ posts.. Wow. I love this thread.
> 
> - Kemrain the Proud.




and for a small hourly fee, it'll love you back!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Hivemind: Now with lemon-fresh scent.


----------



## Kemrain

Joydivision1 said:
			
		

> Ask me how!



Why?

- Kemrain the Beligerant.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> and for a small hourly fee, it'll love you back!!



I don't have to pay! It's my baby. That's just wrong.

- Kemrain the Shoulda Seen it Coming.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hivemind: Now with lemon-fresh scent.



Mmmm, Mmmm, Mmmm. Love that lemony taste! Yum!


----------



## Kemrain

Joydivision1 said:
			
		

> Hivemind: Now with lemon-fresh scent.



Can we switch that out with Lime-Fresh? I like lime much better.

- Kemrain the Snapple Lime Green Tea Junkie.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I don't have to pay! It's my baby. That's just wrong.
> 
> - Kemrain the Shoulda Seen it Coming.




everyone has to pay, how else can the thread afford college?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Why?
> 
> - Kemrain the Beligerant.



 Because 

-Rystil, the Belligerent over Beligerant


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Why?
> 
> - Kemrain the Beligerant.



Why not?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Can we switch that out with Lime-Fresh? I like lime much better.
> 
> - Kemrain the Snapple Lime Green Tea Junkie.



Nope, sorry, no lime for you!


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hivemind: Now with lemon-fresh scent.



 Great, we just went from a wretched hive of scum and villainy to the toilet of EN World.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> everyone has to pay, how else can the thread afford college?



 Yes, college is expensive these days.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I don't have to pay! It's my baby. That's just wrong.
> 
> - Kemrain the Shoulda Seen it Coming.



You lost the copyright, sorry.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> everyone has to pay, how else can the thread afford college?



With my luck it'll end up sleeping with it's professors.

- Kemrain the So Ashamed.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Great, we just went from a wretched hive of scum and villainy to the toilet of EN World.



 You mean that this thread used to not be the toilet of ENWorld?  I should read all the earlier posts then.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Can we switch that out with Lime-Fresh? I like lime much better.
> 
> - Kemrain the Snapple Lime Green Tea Junkie.



It's just the scent -- you're not consuming it.  Leave the lemon alone, you'll hurt its feelings.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Great, we just went from a wretched hive of scum and villainy to the toilet of EN World.



Is that a step up or down?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You lost the copyright, sorry.



Technically, I never had it.

- Kemrain the Admittant.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You mean that this thread used to not be the toilet of ENWorld?  I should read all the earlier posts then.



I meant we shouldn't make it this obvious to everyone.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> With my luck it'll end up sleeping with it's professors.
> 
> - Kemrain the So Ashamed.



Wouldn't be a first for the thread.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is that a step up or down?



 Was going further down still possible?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Technically, I never had it.
> 
> - Kemrain the Admittant.



Ho hum!  The truth comes out.  You're just like the rest of them.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> With my luck it'll end up sleeping with it's professors.
> 
> - Kemrain the So Ashamed.




As long as it brings home A's


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's just the scent -- you're not consuming it.  Leave the lemon alone, you'll hurt its feelings.



I know *that*! I still rpefer the scent of lime, though.

- Kemrain the Lemon.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Was going further down still possible?



When you hit the bottom, you can always start digging.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> As long as it brings home A's



*True*!

- Kemrain the Thread Pimp.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I don't have to pay! It's my baby. That's just wrong.
> 
> - Kemrain the Shoulda Seen it Coming.



 So wait....you...with your daughter...congratulations Neo-Cinyras


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I know *that*! I still rpefer the scent of lime, though.
> 
> - Kemrain the Lemon.



... Aren't you the wrong fruit?


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> When you hit the bottom, you can always start digging.



 The Hivemind - now with burrowing speed.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ho hum!  The truth comes out.  You're just like the rest of them.



Well, *my* name is in the "started by" slot. So there.

- Kemrian the Nyah Nyah Nyah Nyah Nyah.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> As long as it brings home A's



 That's the bad kind of parenting that causes psychological problems in children


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Aren't you the wrong fruit?




- Kemrain the Tomato?


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's the bad kind of parenting that causes psychological problems in children



 Alas, it's not the only kind to have this effect.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> The Hivemind - now with burrowing speed.



 Yes, now gnomes can talk to us with their Spell-like Ability!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> The Hivemind - now with burrowing speed.



Does that mean Gnomes can use their _Speak with Animals_ ability with the Hivemind?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Does that mean Gnomes can use their _Speak with Animals_ ability with the Hivemind?



 Ooo, ooo I win!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, *my* name is in the "started by" slot. So there.
> 
> - Kemrian the Nyah Nyah Nyah Nyah Nyah.



You're ambiguous anyway, so it could be anyone!


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So wait....you...with your daughter...congratulations Neo-Cinyras



If I knew what you were thalking about, I might respond.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's the bad kind of parenting that causes psychological problems in children



Well what about *my* psychological problems?! Hmm?!

- Kemrain the Needy.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Alas, it's not the only kind to have this effect.



 True, I guess we all know that from experience


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, now gnomes can talk to us with their Spell-like Ability!





			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Does that mean Gnomes can use their Speak with Animals ability with the Hivemind?



Finally - an actual use for gnomes.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You're ambiguous anyway, so it could be anyone!



Oh, come on! I'm not *that* ambiguous...

- Kemrian the Liar.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> If I knew what you were thalking about, I might respond.
> 
> Well what about *my* psychological problems?! Hmm?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Needy.



Google Cinyras


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Tomato?



Tomato?!  Are you _that_ ambiguous?

You should be the pan-fruit.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Alas, it's not the only kind to have this effect.



Yeah.  Being an ooze doesn't help either.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Tomato?!  Are you _that_ ambiguous?
> 
> You should be the pan-fruit.



- Kemrain the Ugly-Fruit?



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Google Cinyras



Could you do it for me? I'm busy speed-posting.

- Kemrain the Lazy.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ooo, ooo I win!



Blast!  I'll get you!

I was asking because it only works against burrowing _mammals_ -- is the Hivemind a mammal?


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> True, I guess we all know that from experience



 I still bear the scars - internal and external.

My mom rocks, but the rest of my relatives don't seem as fit to care for children.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well what about *my* psychological problems?! Hmm?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Needy.



Do you feel left out of the psychological problems?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Blast!  I'll get you!
> 
> I was asking because it only works against burrowing _mammals_ -- is the Hivemind a mammal?



 Well, look at her chest to figure that one out...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You should be the pan-fruit.



Pan-fruit? I like pan-fruit. Oh, wait, no I don't, I just like fruit.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Blast!  I'll get you!
> 
> I was asking because it only works against burrowing _mammals_ -- is the Hivemind a mammal?



This thread is, I'll be unambiguous enough to say.

- Kemrain the Mammal!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Finally - an actual use for gnomes.



Not that it's _that_ useful.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> I still bear the scars - internal and external.
> 
> My mom rocks, but the rest of my relatives don't seem as fit to care for children.



 Ah, whereas my mother was exactly the "Bring home As or else" kind.  Good thing I always brought home As...at least until I got to MIT.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, come on! I'm not *that* ambiguous...
> 
> - Kemrian the Liar.



...

No, but you claim to be.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Do you feel left out of the psychological problems?



...Yeah..?

- Kemrain the Psychologically Disorderly.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not that it's _that_ useful.



 Quite useful.  Its like a Bardic Knowledge check.  Just look at how much (useless) information she has stored up.  Over 1000 posts worth


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Blast!  I'll get you!
> 
> I was asking because it only works against burrowing _mammals_ -- is the Hivemind a mammal?



Facts:

1. Hiveminders are mammals.

2. Hiveminders post ALL the time.

3. The purpose of the hiveminder is to flip out and post 24/7.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Ugly-Fruit?



How about "The Fruit"?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> ...Yeah..?
> 
> - Kemrain the Psychologically Disorderly.



 Don't worry.  By feeling left out, that may mean you have Borderline Personality Disorder.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Quite useful.  Its like a Bardic Knowledge check.  Just look at how much (useless) information she has stored up.  Over 1000 posts worth



Or more.....


----------



## Kemrain

Darkness said:
			
		

> Facts:
> 
> 1. Hiveminders are mammals.
> 
> 2. Hiveminders post ALL the time.
> 
> 3. The purpose of the hiveminder is to flip out and post 24/7.



Yes, but he's asking abotu the Hivemind itsself, not Hiveminders.

- Kemrain the Hiveminder.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not that it's _that_ useful.



 No, but it's a start.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division Uno said:
			
		

> How about "The Fruit"?



- Kemrain the Fruity.


----------



## Darkness

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yes, but he's asking abotu the Hivemind itsself, not Hiveminders.
> 
> - Kemrain the Hiveminder.



 The hivemind kind of consists of hiveminders.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Hiveminder.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yes, but he's asking abotu the Hivemind itsself, not Hiveminders.
> 
> - Kemrain the Hiveminder.



 I dunno.  I'm pretty sure she's a mammal, or else why would all her professors even want to trade "Services" for grades?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Or more.....



 Well yeah, and its constantly growing.  Soon it will upgrade from a Bardic Knowledge-base to an Akashic Knowledge-base


----------



## Kemrain

Darkness said:
			
		

> The hivemind kind of consists of hiveminders.



Knd of, sure. But that's all I'll give.

- Kemrian the Stingy.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Fruity.



Tutti-fruity?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> The hivemind kind of consists of hiveminders.



 What a lovely syllogism!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> The hivemind kind of consists of hiveminders.



So it's more of a swarm?


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

>



Is

- Kemrain the Hiveminded.

better, then?


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I dunno.  I'm pretty sure she's a mammal, or else why would all her professors even want to trade "Services" for grades?



I dunno.. I've seen some pretty cute reptiles...

I'm just sayin'..

- Kemrian the Squamous.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Since nobody's going to Google Cinyras, he's a Greek mythological king, Cinyras+Myrrha(his daughter) -> Adonis.  Yeah, that Adonis.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I dunno.  I'm pretty sure she's a mammal, or else why would all her professors even want to trade "Services" for grades?



Well, they could like undead or constructs or something...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I dunno.. I've seen some pretty cute reptiles...
> 
> I'm just sayin'..
> 
> - Kemrian the Squamous.



Reptiles are cold blooded.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So it's more of a swarm?



 In 3.5, probably.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Tutti-fruity?



Hay, let's keep up the PG rating here, man.

- Kemrian the Offendor.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Reptiles are cold blooded.



Well, exactly.  Not a mammal.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I dunno.. I've seen some pretty cute reptiles...
> 
> I'm just sayin'..
> 
> - Kemrian the Squamous.



 So Kemrain likes reptiles and Jdvn1 likes undead.  Next time I need to arrange a triple-date between a Kohl'Tass (Eyrian lizardfolk) druidess, a Zombie, and a Nymph, I'll know which two guys to call up!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Tutti-fruity?



Wasn't that a song?


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Reptiles are cold blooded.



That' why I didn't call them Hot!

- Kemrain the Seriously Bad.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> In 3.5, probably.



Has the Hivemind ever been upgraded?

Do we have to worry about Y2K?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, exactly.  Not a mammal.



 Just because they're cold-blooded doesn't mean they can't be warm.  It just means that they require someone else in close contact to help them stay warm, rather than being able to internally regulate temperature


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hay, let's keep up the PG rating here, man.
> 
> - Kemrian the Offendor.



You don't like sno-cones?


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So Kemrain likes reptiles and Jdvn1 likes undead.  Next time I need to arrange a triple-date between a Kohl'Tass (Eyrian lizardfolk) druidess, a Zombie, and a Nymph, I'll know which two guys to call up!



Hay, I said I saw cute ones, not that I devoted my undying love for the scaled kind. Jeese, I'm not a prev or anything.

Now mammals.. Rowr... They're *hot*!

- Kemrain the Auto-Ashamed.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Has the Hivemind ever been upgraded?
> 
> Do we have to worry about Y2K?



 The Hivemind is fully 3.5 Compatible.  We can tell because our dead gnome in the Spike-Pit Trap tried to cast an Illusion spell before dying and it had +1 DC


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Adonis.  Yeah, that Adonis.



 Much Adonis about nothing.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'll know which two guys to call up!



Guys?  Is Kemrain _that_ ambiguous?!

Don't worry, I got it.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You don't like sno-cones?



Snow is the DEVIL.  In a bad way, even!

- Kemrain the Warm.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Y2K?



Your 2000 posts?


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wasn't that a song?



Yeah, by the dude?  Um.  Blind dude, name's lost on me.  Little Richard.  Also a flavor.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You don't like sno-cones?



 Who doesn't like sno-cones?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Guys?  Is Kemrain _that_ ambiguous?!
> 
> Don't worry, I got it.



My hero!

- Kemrain the Appreciative.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Just because they're cold-blooded doesn't mean they can't be warm.  It just means that they require someone else in close contact to help them stay warm, rather than being able to internally regulate temperature



So you're going to attempt to convert reptiles to mammals?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Much Adonis about nothing.



 Yes, with Beatricenis and Benedicknis


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Who doesn't like sno-cones?



<Raises a hand.>

In other news, I found this hand laying about.. If anyone's missing one...

I saw Sin City on sunday. I still feel queezy.

- Kemrain the Disturbed.


----------



## Darkness

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hay, I said I saw cute ones, not that I devoted my undying love for the scaled kind. Jeese, I'm not a prev or anything.
> 
> Now mammals.. Rowr... They're *hot*!
> 
> - Kemrain the Auto-Ashamed.



...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Who doesn't like sno-cones?



Kemrain, apparently.  Destroy the dissenter!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So you're going to attempt to convert reptiles to mammals?



 ???  I was just saying that Kemrain's dream-date wouldn't have to be cold and unwelcoming


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> My hero!
> 
> - Kemrain the Appreciative.



Oh, um right.    Don't kill Kemrain!  Withdraw orders!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Kemrain, apparently.  Destroy the dissenter!



 DESTROY!!!!!!!   

::Takes out sno-cone six-shooter::


----------



## Kemrain

Darkness said:
			
		

> ...



Damn you, Darkness! who told you about my koala fettish!?

- Kemrain the Not Impressed By Your Koala At All, Really, I Mean It, Please Believe Me, I'll Be Your Friend, Or Not....


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, with Beatricenis and Benedicknis



Aren't they dead?

Oh, that's Rosencrantz and Guildenstern.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, um right.    Don't kill Kemrain!  Withdraw orders!



 Huh?  Oops, too late!

::watches in horror as the deadly sno-cones fly through the air towards Kemrain::


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> ...



Koalas rock.  That is all.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> DESTROY!!!!!!!
> 
> ::Takes out sno-cone six-shooter::



Eep? Uh.. I, uh.. I like fraps.. Does that count?

- Kemrain the Escared.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ???  I was just saying that Kemrain's dream-date wouldn't have to be cold and unwelcoming



And you'll warm up Kemrain's date?  Hey, you were the one with the brilliant idea.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Aren't they dead?
> 
> Oh, that's Rosencrantz and Guildenstern.



 Where should we have our thanks?


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Huh?  Oops, too late!
> 
> ::watches in horror as the deadly sno-cones fly through the air towards Kemrain::



<Is stuck by the snow cones, leaving a few welts and getting a bit wet.>

My, how brutally effective. I feel moist.

- Kemrain the Looking for a Towell.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And you'll warm up Kemrain's date?  Hey, you were the one with the brilliant idea.



I'm not fond of the idea of a pre-warmed date. That sounds like I'm getting seconds.

- Kemrain the Selfish.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> <Is stuck by the snow cones, leaving a few welts and getting a bit wet.>
> 
> My, how brutally effective. I feel moist.
> 
> - Kemrain the Looking for a Towell.



You always need a towel.  Most important hitchhiking equipment.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm not fond of the idea of a pre-warmed date. That sounds like I'm getting seconds.
> 
> - Kemrain the Selfish.



I can't promise what Rystil will and won't do to it...


----------



## Kemrain

<slinks off to the potty to get a towel and see how many posts happen while away.>

- Kemrian the Cleanly.


----------



## Jdvn1

So how many did the "Sorry, you can't post for 30 seconds" messages did everyone else get?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So how many did the "Sorry, you can't post for 30 seconds" messages did everyone else get?



I've had about 4 so far.

- Kemrain the Underachiever.


----------



## Darkness

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've had about 4 so far.
> 
> - Kemrain the Underachiever.



Still more than me.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hm, my connection might be faster.


----------



## Kemrain

Darkness said:
			
		

> Still more than me.



I've probably opened 40 tabs for this thread alone. I love my Firefox. Hooray for Mammals!

- Kemrain the Mammal, Baby.


----------



## Jdvn1

Wow, Crothian didn't post at all last page.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, my connection might be faster.



It's not a *fast* thread until you can hit post, and find that someone else has gtten a message in in the time it took to loadthe page.

- Kemrain the Quick.


----------



## Jdvn1

That's happened to me a couple of times, here.  Blast you, Rystil!


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division I said:
			
		

> Wow, Crothian didn't post at all last page.



I'm sure the Mods will fix that little clerical error.

- Kemrain the Cynic.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've had about 4 so far.
> 
> - Kemrain the Underachiever.



 I get them every time.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm sure the Mods will fix that little clerical error.
> 
> - Kemrain the Cynic.



I think he's waiting for the right moment to strike...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's happened to me a couple of times, here.  Blast you, Rystil!



 Bwahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Darkness

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've probably opened 40 tabs for this thread alone. I love my Firefox. Hooray for Mammals!
> 
> - Kemrain the Mammal, Baby.



I use Firefox too but more importantly, I can post more often...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I get them every time.



Yep, me too.


----------



## Darkness

…than once every…


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I get them every time.



That's just because the board doesn't want you to post.

If you get one every time, how do you post at all?!

- Kemrain the Incredulous.


----------



## Darkness

…30 seconds.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think he's waiting for the right moment to strike...



Yes, strike with his insidious oozelike powers!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bwahahahahahahaha!



Thinking of a completely unrelated joke?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That's just because the board doesn't want you to post.
> 
> If you get one every time, how do you post at all?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Incredulous.



 Because I get one every time, then wait 30, then post.  If I got an infinite number every time, then no posts for me.


----------



## Kemrain

Darkness said:
			
		

> I use Firefox too but more importantly, I can post more often...





			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> …than once every…





			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> …30 seconds.



Cheater head!

- Kemrain the Whiney.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Thinking of a completely unrelated joke?



Probably simply going mad.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> …30 seconds.



The advantages of being Darkness?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, strike with his insidious oozelike powers!



Just because he's going to strike doesn't mean you have to insult hm.  

Even evil dudes have feelings.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Thinking of a completely unrelated joke?



 No, just activating my All-Seeing Eye so that I can steal more of your posts before you finish posting them.  Too bad this thing has bugs.  Maybe they'll fix it in version 1.4...


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bwahahahahahahaha!





			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Thinking of a completely unrelated joke?



Ooh, let me try!

Ahem..

"Blast you Rystil!"

- Kemrain the Expectant.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Probably simply going mad.



Oh, that's much more fun.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The advantages of being Darkness?



 Yeah, it's necessary for a moderator.

Not that I normally post much faster than once a minute anyway.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division Ichi said:
			
		

> Just because he's going to strike doesn't mean you have to insult hm.
> 
> Even evil dudes have feelings.



Yeah.. <Sniffle> I mean, look at Garland.

- Kemrain the [Evil].


----------



## Darkness

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's necessary for a moderator.
> 
> Not that I normally post much faster than once a minute anyway.



Though I'm fast typer.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, just activating my All-Seeing Eye so that I can steal more of your posts before you finish posting them.  Too bad this thing has bugs.  Maybe they'll fix it in version 1.4...



Maybe you need a monocle.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Probably simply going mad.



 Slanders, sir: for the satirical rogue says here
that old men have grey beards, that their faces are
wrinkled, their eyes purging thick amber and
plum-tree gum and that they have a plentiful lack of
wit, together with most weak hams: all which, sir,
though I most powerfully and potently believe, yet
I hold it not honesty to have it thus set down, for
yourself, sir, should be old as I am, if like a crab
you could go backward.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ooh, let me try!
> 
> Ahem..
> 
> "Blast you Rystil!"
> 
> - Kemrain the Expectant.



You think it's command word activated?


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, that's much more fun.



 Yeah, I enjoy it, these days.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Just because he's going to strike doesn't mean you have to insult hm.
> 
> Even evil dudes have feelings.



 How was I insulting?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's necessary for a moderator.
> 
> Not that I normally post much faster than once a minute anyway.



Definitely not, your average is one every three hours.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ooh, let me try!
> 
> Ahem..
> 
> "Blast you Rystil!"
> 
> - Kemrain the Expectant.



 You shall never defeat me, oh Enemy of the Great SnoCone Emperor!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You think it's command word activated?



Hay, a being can hope!  Maybe Rystil isn't on my spell list...

- Kemrain the Saddened.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah, I enjoy it, these days.



Senility: Fun for the whole family.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Slanders, sir: for the satirical rogue says here
> that old men have grey beards, that their faces are
> wrinkled, their eyes purging thick amber and
> plum-tree gum and that they have a plentiful lack of
> wit, together with most weak hams: all which, sir,
> though I most powerfully and potently believe, yet
> I hold it not honesty to have it thus set down, for
> yourself, sir, should be old as I am, if like a crab
> you could go backward.



 That's pretty neat.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe you need a monocle.



 That would be pretty cool


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> How was I insulting?



Insidious?

It might be true, but it's not nice either.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hay, a being can hope!  Maybe Rystil isn't on my spell list...
> 
> - Kemrain the Saddened.



 Ah, there's the problem.  I'm a psion, and I don't use magic/psionic transparency.  Try manifesting instead


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Definitely not, your average is one every three hours.



 Yeah, counting 2-3 absences of ca. 6 months each.
It's much higher when I'm around.

edit - 'Up to,' not 'ca.'


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You shall never defeat me, oh Enemy of the Great SnoCone Emperor!



You'd think that the Great SnoCone emperor would be against the eating of Snocones, and thus think I was Da Bomb.. Cuz, Y'know, the Great snoCone Emperor is SO 90's.

- Kemrain the Non-SnoCone-Eater.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> That's pretty neat.



 Yes.  Yes it is!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hay, a being can hope!  Maybe Rystil isn't on my spell list...
> 
> - Kemrain the Saddened.



Summon Rystil?  That's high level too.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, there's the problem.  I'm a psion, and I don't use magic/psionic transparency.  Try manifesting instead



I'd rather just invest in Use Psionic Device.

- Kemrian the Cheater.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That would be pretty cool



Monocle of Coolness +2?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You'd think that the Great SnoCone emperor would be against the eating of Snocones, and thus think I was Da Bomb.. Cuz, Y'know, the Great snoCone Emperor is SO 90's.
> 
> - Kemrain the Non-SnoCone-Eater.



 The great SnoCone Emperor can use hypnotic powers over anyone who eats snocones.  Hence, he is pro-eating-snocones.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah, counting 2-3 absences of ca. 6 months each.
> It's much higher when I'm around.
> 
> edit - 'Up to,' not 'ca.'



Yeah, I can tell.

What's ca.?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Summon Rystil?  That's high level too.



 You can summon an Astral Construct version for less PsP though


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes.  Yes it is!



/concurs


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Monocle of Coolness +2?



 Yes, gives a +2 Cool bonus on all d20 rolls!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I can tell.
> 
> What's ca.?



Circa?

- Kemrain the Circa Ambiguous.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I can tell.
> 
> What's ca.?



 Abbreviation of circa.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You can summon an Astral Construct version for less PsP though



I can't.  Not a Psion.  Maybe I'll take it next level, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, gives a +2 Cool bonus on all d20 rolls!



Wow, that's better than a luck stone.  I need me one of those monocles!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> /concurs



 ::bows::


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, gives a +2 Cool bonus on all d20 rolls!



 I want a cool bonus on AC: 'I'm so cool that you just can't hit me.'


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The great SnoCone Emperor can use hypnotic powers over anyone who eats snocones.  Hence, he is pro-eating-snocones.



Don'e make me eat the emporor, man. I'll do it, my distaste for snocones notwithstanding.

- Kemrain the "Don't *Make* Me Threaten You!"


----------



## Darkness

Darkness said:
			
		

> I want a cool bonus on AC: 'I'm so cool that you just can't hit me.'



Then again, that's kinda what hp are for.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Abbreviation of circa.



Aww, Kemrain's right.  I was hoping it was a Viennese thing.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I can't.  Not a Psion.  Maybe I'll take it next level, though.



 Good idea.  If you take powers I don't know, I'll Psychic Chirurgery swap some with you.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Don'e make me eat the emporor, man. I'll do it, my distaste for snocones notwithstanding.
> 
> - Kemrain the "Don't *Make* Me Threaten You!"



 Never!


----------



## Darkness

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Don'e make me eat the emporor, man. I'll do it, my distaste for snocones notwithstanding.
> 
> - Kemrain the "Don't *Make* Me Threaten You!"



Yeah. You probably don't wanna provoke AoOs, Rystil.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> I want a cool bonus on AC: 'I'm so cool that you just can't hit me.'



Can't touch this.

Da na na na, na na, na na

Can't touch this.


----------



## Kemrain

Darkness said:
			
		

> I want a cool bonus on AC: 'I'm so cool that you just can't hit me.'



That only comes on leather armor. And to activate it, you need to say the command word. "Aaaay!"

- Kemrain the Nick @ Nite.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> I want a cool bonus on AC: 'I'm so cool that you just can't hit me.'



 That would be part of the powers of the Armour of Coolness.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Can't touch this.
> 
> Da na na na, na na, na na
> 
> Can't touch this.



 Exactly.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Don'e make me eat the emporor, man. I'll do it, my distaste for snocones notwithstanding.
> 
> - Kemrain the "Don't *Make* Me Threaten You!"



Why not?  New clothes don't taste good?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Good idea.  If you take powers I don't know, I'll Psychic Chirurgery swap some with you.



But I could only use 1 pp per round anyway.  Wait for me to level a bit first.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah. You probably don't wanna provoke AoOs, Rystil.



 Bah, don't worry.  I won't be provoking AoOs because I do all my fighting while Ghost Riding in other people's bodies


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That would be part of the powers of the Armour of Coolness.



Would it have big pants?


----------



## Darkness

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That only comes on leather armor. And to activate it, you need to say the command word. "Aaaay!"
> 
> - Kemrain the Nick @ Nite.



 Yeah, whenever I wear my leather jacket and start doing that, everyone crosses the street to avoid me. It's just too much coolness for them.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But I could only use 1 pp per round anyway.  Wait for me to level a bit first.



 Sure, take your time


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division Won said:
			
		

> Why not?  New clothes don't taste good?



At least it saves time preparing 'im for the oven.

- Kemrain the


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Would it have big pants?



 probably.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah, whenever I wear my leather jacket and start doing that, everyone crosses the street to avoid me. It's just too much coolness for them.



I'm ... too sexy for my leather jacket, too sexy for ...

Too many songs, sorry guys.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah, don't worry.  I won't be provoking AoOs because I do all my fighting while Ghost Riding in other people's bodies



 "In Zeiten der Gefahr hat sich körperliche Abwesenheit noch immer besser bewährt als Geistesgegenwart."

Roughly: In times of danger, bodily absence always beats presence of mind.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm ... too sexy for my leather jacket, too sexy for ...
> 
> Too many songs, sorry guys.



I don't know whether to get out $20's or vomit...

- Kemrian the Confused!


----------



## Jdvn1

JoyDivision said:
			
		

> sorry guys.



Guys?!  Is Kemrain _that_ ambiguous?!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah, whenever I wear my leather jacket and start doing that, everyone crosses the street to avoid me. It's just too much coolness for them.



 Obviously.  I kind of got that not-cool-enough vibe when I was in Vienna too.  Must be something wrong with the city


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> "In Zeiten der Gefahr hat sich körperliche Abwesenheit noch immer besser bewährt als Geistesgegenwart."
> 
> Roughly: In times of danger, bodily absence always beats presence of mind.



That's also cool.  +2 to you.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I don't know whether to get out $20's or vomit...
> 
> - Kemrian the Confused!



Or both?  I'll take the $20...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> "In Zeiten der Gefahr hat sich körperliche Abwesenheit noch immer besser bewährt als Geistesgegenwart."
> 
> Roughly: In times of danger, bodily absence always beats presence of mind.



 Exactly!  That's how my Telepath PC Rystil, who has been shown to lose to 3 housecats in most practise fights, survives in play.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's also cool.  +2 to you.



 Hurray!  +2 to everyone!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Obviously.  I kind of got that not-cool-enough vibe when I was in Vienna too.  Must be something wrong with the city



Darkness, do people ever ask you to say something in Viennan?

Because I know lots of stupid people that would.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Or both? I'll take the $20...



Chalk up another vote for the $20


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Exactly!  That's how my Telepath PC Rystil, who has been shown to lose to 3 housecats in most practise fights, survives in play.



Psychic Teleport?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Guys?!  Is Kemrain _that_ ambiguous?!



I SO saw that coming. I don't know whether to be proud or ashamed.  How about both?

Aaawww Eeeww...

- Kemrain the Pleased.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Darkness, do people ever ask you to say something in Viennan?
> 
> Because I know lots of stupid people that would.



 You mean they don't speak Latin in Latin America?  Noooooooooooo!!!! 

CURSE YOU DAN QUAYLE!!!! THOU HAST BETRAYED ME!


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Darkness, do people ever ask you to say something in Viennan?
> 
> Because I know lots of stupid people that would.



 Not so far.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Or both?  I'll take the $20...



Here you go, baby, it's only a little soggy.

- Kemrain the Going to Hell for That.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I SO saw that coming. I don't know whether to be proud or ashamed.  How about both?
> 
> Aaawww Eeeww...
> 
> - Kemrain the Pleased.



I saw it after I Submitted the Reply and didn't want to edit, so.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Psychic Teleport?



No, the Ghost Ride feat. So he uses Ghost Ride on an ally, and then nobody can attack him but he can still manifest powers, like a Schismed mind, or a Fusioned one.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You mean they don't speak Latin in Latin America?  Noooooooooooo!!!!
> 
> CURSE YOU DAN QUAYLE!!!! THOU HAST BETRAYED ME!



Dan Quayle?  Potatoe guy?

That's a great way to go down in history, y'know.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I saw it after I Submitted the Reply and didn't want to edit, so.



 Editing is a Telepath's best friend.  Especially in a thread like this where ENWorld doesn't note your edit but people do.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Darkness, do people ever ask you to say something in Viennan?
> 
> Because I know lots of stupid people that would.



Wouldn't that be Viennianese?

- Kemrain the Wondering.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Here you go, baby, it's only a little soggy.
> 
> - Kemrain the Going to Hell for That.



I, um.  Can I borrow a blowdryer?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dan Quayle?  Potatoe guy?
> 
> That's a great way to go down in history, y'know.



 Quayle once said during a visit to Latin America, "I'm sorry if I cannot speak your language, I need to brush up on my Latin."


----------



## Darkness

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that be Viennianese?
> 
> - Kemrain the Wondering.



 Yes, Viennese. I think the word was supposed to be indicative of the mental deficiency of the hypothetical users.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Editing is a Telepath's best friend.  Especially in a thread like this where ENWorld doesn't note your edit but people do.



Yeah, I love that.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that be Viennianese?
> 
> - Kemrain the Wondering.



 Or Viennanesenchishan?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that be Viennianese?
> 
> - Kemrain the Wondering.



People ask me if I speak Venezuelan.  I ask them if they speak American.

Lots of fun.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yes, Viennese. I think the word was supposed to be indicative of the mental deficiency of the hypothetical users.



 Probably just the inability of many members of a certain big country with 50 smaller divisions to know anything about the outside world.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> People ask me if I speak Venezuelan.  I ask them if they speak American.
> 
> Lots of fun.



 I only speak German, English, and Latin. Though the Latin is rusty.

I can kind of read French and a bit of Portuguese, Spanish and Italian.

I don't really speak Viennese dialect, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> People ask me if I speak Venezuelan.  I ask them if they speak American.
> 
> Lots of fun.



 Well, they do speak American, but its only in writing where you can see their true colours.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You mean they don't speak Latin in Latin America?  Noooooooooooo!!!!
> 
> CURSE YOU DAN QUAYLE!!!! THOU HAST BETRAYED ME!



That was an interesting mental process. "Dan Qua.. Oh, e's from Massachusetts. Poor bugger."

- Kemrain the Fellow Mass-Hole.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> People ask me if I speak Venezuelan.  I ask them if they speak American.
> 
> Lots of fun.



 Then say something in Venezualan!  Sheesh.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Quayle once said during a visit to Latin America, "I'm sorry if I cannot speak your language, I need to brush up on my Latin."



See, you could argue, though, that since Spanish has Latin roots, that brushing up on Latin would come in handy.

Potatoe, however, is just silly.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> I only speak German, English, and Latin. Though the Latin is rusty.
> 
> I can kind of read French and a bit of Portuguese, Spanish and Italian.
> 
> I don't really speak Viennese dialect, though.



 What, no ancient Greek?


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, they do speak American, but its only in writing where you can see their true colours.



I speak American. None fothat silly english for me, thankyouverymuch!

- Kemrain the Wodering if they Speak Canadian in Canadia.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> I only speak German, English, and Latin. Though the Latin is rusty.
> 
> I can kind of read French and a bit of Portuguese, Spanish and Italian.
> 
> I don't really speak Viennese dialect, though.



Wow, cool.  You need to learn sign language too.

My brother is hearing impaired and is making me learn.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What, no ancient Greek?



 Alas, no. The near-munchkin freak among my players does, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, they do speak American, but its only in writing where you can see their true colours.



And accent.  And some words.  And phrasing.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wow, cool.  You need to learn sign language too.
> 
> My brother is hearing impaired and is making me learn.



I know a little ASL. I use it to pass secret messages in Numericode.

- Kemrain the Co-Founder of Convis Numericode.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Then say something in Venezualan!  Sheesh.



 Ooo...ooo...I'll try, "Mi pais es un miembro de OPEC y esta en America del Sur!"


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Then say something in Venezualan!  Sheesh.





You say something in Compu-zombie first.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Alas, no. The near-munchkin freak among my players does, though.



I know one that speaks Tolkien Elvish.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Alas, no. The near-munchkin freak among my players does, though.



 Well the ancient Greeks are cool!  

:onders again about taking that Ancient Greek class at Harvard and then remembers again that it meets at 9:00 AM::


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wow, cool.  You need to learn sign language too.



 And Klingon.

More seriously, I'm currently trying to improve my (very basic) Japanese.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I know a little ASL. I use it to pass secret messages in Numericode.
> 
> - Kemrain the Co-Founder of Convis Numericode.



Yeah, lots of people know the letters.  You haven't lived until you've seen the sign for "concept" though.  Looks just like "head explosion."


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I know one that speaks Tolkien Elvish.



 My little brother knows a crazy girl that can draw out the family tree of *all elves* from Tolkien.  All of them.  When asked to do the same for humans she said, "There's no way to keep up with the humans.  The filthy things breed like rabbits."


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You say something in Compu-zombie first.



Compu-Zombie.. that's what they spoke on theold compuServe forums, isn't it?

The Good ol' days.

- Kemrain the Feeling Old.


----------



## Darkness

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I know a little ASL.



 I know a German guy who supposedly always replies to A/S/L with 17/f/Hawaii.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ooo...ooo...I'll try, "Mi pais es un miembro de OPEC y esta en America del Sur!"



Hm, not bad.  See, I would've bashed our current political leader, but whatever.

By the way: Estar is the temporary 'to be' verb.  Ser is the one you want.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> And Klingon.
> 
> More seriously, I'm currently trying to improve my (very basic) Japanese.



 I know some simple Japanese phrases that one would say to a Japanese person if, and only if, they were a fantasy character who speaks Japanese.  Also basic questions from when I went to visit Japan.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, lots of people know the letters.  You haven't lived until you've seen the sign for "concept" though.  Looks just like "head explosion."



Letters? What letters? this is *Numeri*code, man. We use Numbers.

How do you say "Pi" in ASL, though?

- Kemrain the Second Level..


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> And Klingon.
> 
> More seriously, I'm currently trying to improve my (very basic) Japanese.



So we have a linguist?  I'm more into etymologies, myself.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You say something in Compu-zombie first.



 Erik's Grandmother won't let me say it here.    Let's just say it starts off with a 12-letter cussword beginning with "m" and rapidly degenerates from there.  Oh, it also involves goats and gerbils.

You just can't speak Cyberzombie on ENWorld.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> My little brother knows a crazy girl that can draw out the family tree of *all elves* from Tolkien.  All of them.  When asked to do the same for humans she said, "There's no way to keep up with the humans.  The filthy things breed like rabbits."



From memory?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, not bad.  See, I would've bashed our current political leader, but whatever.
> 
> By the way: Estar is the temporary 'to be' verb.  Ser is the one you want.



 I've never taken Spanish, only French, so that was just my attempt to Spanglicise the French words I know


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Compu-Zombie.. that's what they spoke on theold compuServe forums, isn't it?
> 
> The Good ol' days.
> 
> - Kemrain the Feeling Old.



Shh...  don't point out the obvious silliness of the made-up language.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I know some simple Japanese phrases that one would say to a Japanese person if, and only if, they were a fantasy character who speaks Japanese.  Also basic questions from when I went to visit Japan.



 Yeah, my current Japanese ability is similar. My knowledge of kanji is... less than that.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> From memory?



Yup. I saw her do it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> I know a German guy who supposedly always replies to A/S/L with 17/f/Hawaii.



I guess there's a lot lost in the translation.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Letters? What letters? this is *Numeri*code, man. We use Numbers.
> 
> How do you say "Pi" in ASL, though?
> 
> - Kemrain the Second Level..



... Well, I assumed you meant letters.  A lot of people get the numbers wrong.  Can you say 20 in sign language?  It's not 2-0.

And... I have no clue.  I"m still learning.  I'd guess you'd spell it out.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So we have a linguist?  I'm more into etymologies, myself.



 It's just a talent. My maternal grandad spoke like 8 languages and knew the basics of god knows how many more. My skills are a far cry from that; my interests just lie in other areas so I'm only learning languages I need.


----------



## Kemrain

I love Conlangs. So interesting, and versatle, and mind-numbingly geeky...

- Kemrain the Gartulth.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah, my current Japanese ability is similar. My knowledge of kanji is... less than that.



 Don't get me wrong.  I was very good at asking how to get to Jeuno without finding mobs that agro, even good enough to party with Japanese people who didn't speak a word of English (I asked people who were bilingual and wrote it down).  I just doubt that "Congratulations on reaching level 35.  Do you think we should move on to harder monsters?" will come up in casual conversation


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Erik's Grandmother won't let me say it here.    Let's just say it starts off with a 12-letter cussword beginning with "m" and rapidly degenerates from there.  Oh, it also involves goats and gerbils.
> 
> You just can't speak Cyberzombie on ENWorld.



EN World is racist?!

Hm.

Languagist?!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> It's just a talent. My maternal grandad spoke like 8 languages and knew the basics of god knows how many more. My skills are a far cry from that; my interests just lie in other areas so I'm only learning languages I need.



 My mom triple-majoured in three foreign languages.  She says that I could be better at it than she was if I tried.  But I just didn't care enough.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I've never taken Spanish, only French, so that was just my attempt to Spanglicise the French words I know



It works pretty well.  I have some friends that came in from France and I could understand large parts of their conversations.

Kind of interesting.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> EN World is racist?!
> 
> Hm.
> 
> Languagist?!



 Oh, we're very racist.  Racist against gnomes it would seem...Darkness, I'm looking at you!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Well, I assumed you meant letters.  A lot of people get the numbers wrong.  Can you say 20 in sign language?  It's not 2-0.
> 
> And... I have no clue.  I"m still learning.  I'd guess you'd spell it out.



'd guess 2 10, but.. How?

- Kemrain the Curious.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It works pretty well.  I have some friends that came in from France and I could understand large parts of their conversations.
> 
> Kind of interesting.



 The funny thing is that I'm guessing from you correction that all the rest of it was correct?  That would be pretty cool.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> It's just a talent. My maternal grandad spoke like 8 languages and knew the basics of god knows how many more. My skills are a far cry from that; my interests just lie in other areas so I'm only learning languages I need.



Yeah, my grandfather spoke...
English, Spanish, French, Italian, Arabic...
um... I forget what else.  Not 8 languages, but it was interesting.  My aunt (French) said he spoke French more beautifully than anyone she'd ever known.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong.  I was very good at asking how to get to Jeuno without finding mobs that agro, even good enough to party with Japanese people who didn't speak a word of English (I asked people who were bilingual and wrote it down).  I just doubt that "Congratulations on reaching level 35.  Do you think we should move on to harder monsters?" will come up in casual conversation



 Well, my knowledge probably is slightly less than that, but more real-world-oriented.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Shh...  don't point out the obvious silliness of the made-up language.



 Well, all languages were made-up....


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> EN World is racist?!
> 
> Hm.
> 
> Languagist?!



 Yes!  I'm being oppressed.  ~weeps bitterly~


----------



## Cyberzombie

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, we're very racist.  Racist against gnomes it would seem...Darkness, I'm looking at you!



 Well, yeah, but that's justified.  Damned shifty little buggers!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> 'd guess 2 10, but.. How?
> 
> - Kemrain the Curious.



Say "no" without the middle finger.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, we're very racist.  Racist against gnomes it would seem...Darkness, I'm looking at you!



 It's practically impossible to be racist against gnomes - the objective truth is far worse than any prejudice a somewhat sane person could hope to come up with.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The funny thing is that I'm guessing from you correction that all the rest of it was correct?  That would be pretty cool.



Maybe?  I'm a little rusty.  I speak it better than I write it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, all languages were made-up....





Your language is made-up.

Ooooh...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Well, my knowledge probably is slightly less than that, but more real-world-oriented.



 I probably know a few real-world phrases too, from visiting.  Visiting really helps learn a smattering of language.  I speak English, American, an OK amount of French, and a smattering of Latin, Greek, ancient Greek, Italian, Spanish, Japanese, and German.  Plus three words in Chinese (more than three if you count the names of Chinese deities and such).


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division Wun said:
			
		

> Say "no" without the middle finger.



How do you say "No"? Give someone the bird?

- Kemrain the Confused.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, my grandfather spoke...
> English, Spanish, French, Italian, Arabic...
> um... I forget what else.  Not 8 languages, but it was interesting.  My aunt (French) said he spoke French more beautifully than anyone she'd ever known.



 That's very cool.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Yes!  I'm being oppressed.  ~weeps bitterly~



Yes.  That what heavy artillery is for.

Haven't you learned anything from our morally-justified government?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Well, yeah, but that's justified.  Damned shifty little buggers!



 That's what a racist would always say...


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> How do you say "No"? Give someone the bird?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused.




no bird...just say no.  THen if you need to say it again, kick them.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I probably know a few real-world phrases too, from visiting.  Visiting really helps learn a smattering of language.  I speak English, American, an OK amount of French, and a smattering of Latin, Greek, ancient Greek, Italian, Spanish, Japanese, and German.  Plus three words in Chinese (more than three if you count the names of Chinese deities and such).



 Yeah. My spoken English rapidly increased when I was in NYC.

Though that was mainly a confidence thing.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, my grandfather spoke...
> English, Spanish, French, Italian, Arabic...
> um... I forget what else.  Not 8 languages, but it was interesting.  My aunt (French) said he spoke French more beautifully than anyone she'd ever known.



 My dad doesn't speak any foreign languages, but he is an excellent mimic.  He has given oncology speeches in Turkish, Japanese, and other very-hard-to-pronounce languages and convinced some people that he was fluent.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> How do you say "No"? Give someone the bird?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused.



... Yikes.

This is difficult to explain on the 'net.  Ask me to give you some links some time.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes.  That what heavy artillery is for.
> 
> Haven't you learned anything from our morally-justified government?



I learned how to say Nuclear from them.

- Kemrain the So Ashamed.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Yikes.
> 
> This is difficult to explain on the 'net.  Ask me to give you some links some time.



give me the links some time?

- Kemrain the Badum Ching.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah. My spoken English rapidly increased when I was in NYC.
> 
> Though that was mainly a confidence thing.



 From the people from Spain who visited in the US over the summer, I would say that this is the case for many others as well


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> That's very cool.



... Yeah, maybe I still miss him.

Ah well.  More light-hearted conversation now.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> give me the links some time?
> 
> - Kemrain the Badum Ching.



 Links to a picture probably.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> no bird...just say no.  THen if you need to say it again, kick them.



Everything's about violence with you, isn't it?  Just because you eat people...


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Everything's about violence with you, isn't it?  Just because you eat people...




if there is one thing that history proves...violence works


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I learned how to say Nuclear from them.
> 
> - Kemrain the So Ashamed.



 And all sorts of other wonderful malapropisms?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> if there is one thing that history proves...violence works



All too accurate, unfortunately


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> give me the links some time?
> 
> - Kemrain the Badum Ching.



*kick*

How about some other time?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Everything's about violence with you, isn't it?  Just because you eat people...



 Crothian eats people too?  How insidious!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Links to a picture probably.



Actually, little movies.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> *kick*
> 
> How about some other time?



 Huh?


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> All too accurate, unfortunately




might makes right...I didn't make the rules, I just follow them


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> if there is one thing that history proves...violence works



Define "works."


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Crothian eats people too?  How insidious!




only the people that disagree with me


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Actually, little movies.



Ah, that was my second guess


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> All too accurate, unfortunately



I think it's arguable.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> *kick*
> 
> How about some other time?



Is now better? <Rubbing rear.>

BTW, thanks for helping me hit 1k.

- Kemrain the Second Level. Still.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Crothian eats people too?  How insidious!





Remember the feelings?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think it's arguable.




everything can be argued.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Huh?



Can't give posts right now.  Posting!


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Huh?



We'll tell you when you're older, dear.

- Kemrain the Suprised You Don't Get It.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Is now better? <Rubbing rear.>
> 
> BTW, thanks for helping me hit 1k.
> 
> - Kemrain the Second Level. Still.







Spoiler



and what a fine rear it is


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> if there is one thing that history proves...violence works



 It's also the premise D&D was built on.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Do you guys realise that we have just now posted over 300 posts in this spurt?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, that was my second guess



Yeah, it'd be my second guess too.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Is now better? <Rubbing rear.>
> 
> BTW, thanks for helping me hit 1k.
> 
> - Kemrain the Second Level. Still.



No. 

Congrats!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> It's also the premise D&D was built on.



 Indeed.  It is definitely the premise on which D&D was built.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> everything can be argued.



I mean well, though.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> It's also the premise D&D was built on.




and how can that be wrong?


----------



## Kemrain

Retrosation:

Joy Division, you said you post a lit in PbP games. How does that work?

- Kemrain the Retrosationalist.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Is now better? <Rubbing rear.>
> 
> BTW, thanks for helping me hit 1k.
> 
> - Kemrain the Second Level. Still.



 Omedetou!


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Do you guys realise that we have just now posted over 300 posts in this spurt?




ya, its not bad....but in the peak of the Hive's existance a page of posts would happen in the time it took to respond to a single post


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Indeed.  It is definitely the premise on which D&D was built.



  Yes, thank you Mr. Can't End a Sentence With A Preposition.

I almost wrote "Proposition" and was like...


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I mean well, though.




as can most things


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I mean well, though.



 I can argue in a well, I can argue down in hell.  I can argue in a tree, argue with you, argue with me


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Retrosation:
> 
> Joy Division, you said you post a lit in PbP games. How does that work?
> 
> - Kemrain the Retrosationalist.



Look at the games in my sig.  That's why they're there.


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, its not bad....but in the peak of the Hive's existance a page of posts would happen in the time it took to respond to a single post



 Some pages are longer than others.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, its not bad....but in the peak of the Hive's existance a page of posts would happen in the time it took to respond to a single post



Criminy!


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, its not bad....but in the peak of the Hive's existance a page of posts would happen in the time it took to respond to a single post



A page was only half as long, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes, thank you Mr. Can't End a Sentence With A Preposition.
> 
> I almost wrote "Proposition" and was like...



 Methinks you only end sentences in propositions when you are talking to undead girls?


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I can argue in a well, I can argue down in hell.  I can argue in a tree, argue with you, argue with me



 So you're more of an arguermand than an arguermet?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Methinks you only end sentences in propositions when you are talking to undead girls?



Nah, that's what rebuking is for.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Retrosation:
> 
> Joy Division, you said you post a lit in PbP games. How does that work?
> 
> - Kemrain the Retrosationalist.



 Yeah, with you guys, I think I could actually get into a PbP game.  For me, waiting a day between posts turns me off, but if I could get instant feedback, PbP would be neat!


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Omedetou!



Erf?

- Kemrain the Confoosed.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> Some pages are longer than others.




ya, but we had fun


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> So you're more of an arguermand than an arguermet?



 Naw, I just like Green Eggs and Ham (as long as its vegetarian).


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes, thank you Mr. Can't End a Sentence With A Preposition.
> 
> I almost wrote "Proposition" and was like...





It'd have been one funny typo.......


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Criminy!




holy rusted metal Batman!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, with you guys, I think I could actually get into a PbP game.  For me, waiting a day between posts turns me off, but if I could get instant feedback, PbP would be neat!



Heh.  You get used to the slow pace.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, its not bad....but in the peak of the Hive's existance a page of posts would happen in the time it took to respond to a single post





I think it's happening again.....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Erf?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confoosed.



 You're supposed to say Arigatou.  Just Ari works as well.  Also, the ^-^ emoticon is favoured, like this:

"Ari ^-^"

When you're sad, you can do " >_< "


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> A page was only half as long, though.




ya, but 20 posts are being made in the time I write this


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Look at the games in my sig.  That's why they're there.



I don't mean how do they work, I mean in practice. What is it like playing in them?

- Kemrian the Wondering How To Get More Posts Than Are In This Thread.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Heh.  You get used to the slow pace.



 No, I just simply can't.  Combat would turn into a living hell for me with one post a day.


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think it's happening again.....




nope, we need more people


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Methinks you only end sentences in propositions when you are talking to undead girls?





*laffs*

Is that before or after he casts _Animate Dead_ on them?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think it's happening again.....



Nah, I can get more than one post in...


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Naw, I just like Green Eggs and Ham (as long as its vegetarian).



Same here.

- Darkness the vegetarian


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, but 20 posts are being made in the time I write this



Yup, its CRAZY!


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I don't mean how do they work, I mean in practice. What is it like playing in them?
> 
> - Kemrian the Wondering How To Get More Posts Than Are In This Thread.




slow frustrating and at times really odd....it is rare that they last and end up good


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You're supposed to say Arigatou.  Just Ari works as well.  Also, the ^-^ emoticon is favoured, like this:
> 
> "Ari ^-^"
> 
> When you're sad, you can do " >_< "



I like the ^^;; myself.

And the


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nah, I can get more than one post in...




That's because the server is  now one built by Scotty.   

Super fast and all that!


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, its CRAZY!




but not as crazy as the sale s at Spatula City!!!   We sale Spatuals, and that's all!!


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You're supposed to say Arigatou.  Just Ari works as well.  Also, the ^-^ emoticon is favoured, like this:
> 
> "Ari ^-^"
> 
> When you're sad, you can do " >_< "



Oh, Nihongo. Letting me know the language *first* might help!

- Kemrain the Enjoyer of Japanese.

And, I always took >_< to be frustration.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> *laffs*
> 
> Is that before or after he casts _Animate Dead_ on them?



 He always Animates them first.  He likes undead girls, not dead girls.  I mean, what kind of sicko do you think he is?


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's because the server is  now one built by Scotty.
> 
> Super fast and all that!




the server was fast back then too since there was much fewer people


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I don't mean how do they work, I mean in practice. What is it like playing in them?
> 
> - Kemrian the Wondering How To Get More Posts Than Are In This Thread.



Oh, they're fun.  You spend more time on each post, I think, if you have time to think about it.  You can also look up rules yourself since you have time.  And lots of suspense.  There's also more roleplaying and characterization since a post is almost like LARPing online.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I like the ^^;; myself.
> 
> And the



 It doesn't matter what you like in this case.  I'm stating the Japanese preferences that I've seen online


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He always Animates them first.  He likes undead girls, not dead girls.  I mean, what kind of sicko do you think he is?




undead girls with a little perfume...close enough......


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, I just simply can't.  Combat would turn into a living hell for me with one post a day.



Yes, combat can take a month...


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> the server was fast back then too since there was much fewer people



 Maybe Crothian just doesn't eat enough people.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He always Animates them first.  He likes undead girls, not dead girls.  I mean, what kind of sicko do you think he is?





Who knows how some people are........  :\


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> *laffs*
> 
> Is that before or after he casts _Animate Dead_ on them?



Do you _want_ to know the answer to that?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> the server was fast back then too since there was much fewer people



 Yes, curse all those stupid newcomers!

Err, I mean, wait...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> the server was fast back then too since there was much fewer people





Oh, suuuure. Blame it on the "population explosion".....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> undead girls with a little perfume...close enough......



 close enough for an ooze, maybe


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> slow frustrating and at times really odd....it is rare that they last and end up good



All of mine have been fun, at least.

I think GMs sweat it more than players do, though.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> Maybe Crothian just doesn't eat enough people.




I cut back, trying to lose wieght


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, they're fun.  You spend more time on each post, I think, if you have time to think about it.  You can also look up rules yourself since you have time.  And lots of suspense.  There's also more roleplaying and characterization since a post is almost like LARPing online.



Neat. Don't you ever worry that you'll slow the game up horribly if you miss a day, though?

- Kemrian the Worried.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> close enough for an ooze, maybe





Especially if said ooze can't smell....


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> close enough for an ooze, maybe




well, one advantage to being blind and without intelligence I guess


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes, combat can take a month...



See, now that strikes me as bad. It means that a good two days of game time might take a year.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> I cut back, trying to lose wieght





Cut out the fat in your diet and going for "leaner meat"?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> All of mine have been fun, at least.
> 
> I think GMs sweat it more than players do, though.




the 2 paranoia games I run are okay, players seem to be having fun theough...the B5 one is okay but I think it could improve


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter what you like in this case.  I'm stating the Japanese preferences that I've seen online



I've seen a variety of ones used, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, one advantage to being blind and without intelligence I guess



 You're pretty wise for a creature without a mind


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Neat. Don't you ever worry that you'll slow the game up horribly if you miss a day, though?
> 
> - Kemrian the Worried.




I've had players miss weeks, I don't sweet it


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Maybe Crothian just doesn't eat enough people.



Crothian never eats enough people.


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Cut out the fat in your diet and going for "leaner meat"?




trying, but most of the gamers are well....ummmm...not lean


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Oh, suuuure. Blame it on the "population explosion".....



You mean the baby boom?  I agree.  I want my Social Security!


----------



## Darkness

Heh. Slowly getting a little sleepy here.

11:30 PM and some beer, ya know.

Maybe I should play some Warcraft 3 to wake up again...


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You're pretty wise for a creature without a mind




I am the wisest person with no mind that I know


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I've seen a variety of ones used, though.



 Its weird, but I've not seen Japanese gamers who don't use >_< and ^^ or ^-^, whereas other nationalities use a variety of emoticons.  It could just be the games I played though.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Crothian never eats enough people.




I never eat enough of the right people.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Neat. Don't you ever worry that you'll slow the game up horribly if you miss a day, though?
> 
> - Kemrian the Worried.



Lots of people miss a day or two at a time.  It's kind of normal.  Sure, people don't like it, but that's PbP games.

I haven't missed any days, though.  

Also, you warn people when you'll be gone or what your posting schedule is.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> trying, but most of the gamers are well....ummmm...not lean



 Hahaha.  Very true, but not true for me.  People constantly tell me to eat more.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> Heh. Slowly getting a little sleepy here.
> 
> 11:30 PM and some beer, ya know.
> 
> Maybe I should play some Warcraft 3 to wake up again...




Warcraft is for losers!!!!


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> I've had players miss weeks, I don't sweet it



That's a relief. I post a whole lot from Wednesday to Friday, then just abotu nothing from Saturday to Tuesday. Because of that, I've avoided PbP games, for fear of pissing folks off.  If that wouldn't happen, though...

- Kemrain the Wondering if it's Time to PbP.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> I never eat enough of the right people.....



 Can you eat ENWorld's enemies next?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> See, now that strikes me as bad. It means that a good two days of game time might take a year.



If it's all combat, maybe.

Most combat doesn't take quite that long.  And GMs known how to make combat simple and quick.  It's workable.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That's a relief. I post a whole lot from Wednesday to Friday, then just abotu nothing from Saturday to Tuesday. Because of that, I've avoided PbP games, for fear of pissing folks off.  If that wouldn't happen, though...
> 
> - Kemrain the Wondering if it's Time to PbP.



 Riiiiiiiight.  You never post on Tuesday


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hahaha.  Very true, but not true for me.  People constantly tell me to eat more.




excellent, I can fit you in next tHursday for dinner.....


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Can you eat ENWorld's enemies next?



ENWorld has enemies?!

- Kemrain the Suprised.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That's a relief. I post a whole lot from Wednesday to Friday, then just abotu nothing from Saturday to Tuesday. Because of that, I've avoided PbP games, for fear of pissing folks off.  If that wouldn't happen, though...
> 
> - Kemrain the Wondering if it's Time to PbP.




just tell the DM ahead of time when you can post and make sure it is okay


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Heh. Slowly getting a little sleepy here.
> 
> 11:30 PM and some beer, ya know.
> 
> Maybe I should play some Warcraft 3 to wake up again...



Hm, you're seven hours ahead of me.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> excellent, I can fit you in next tHursday for dinner.....



 Hmmm...I think I'll pass.  Unfortunately, I have a test then on Fourier Transforms


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Can you eat ENWorld's enemies next?





like who??


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its weird, but I've not seen Japanese gamers who don't use >_< and ^^ or ^-^, whereas other nationalities use a variety of emoticons.  It could just be the games I played though.



I'm not saying they don't use those, I'm saying they also use others.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Riiiiiiiight.  You never post on Tuesday



I usually have Tuesdays off, and I'm far too busy sleeping to talk to people. No offense or anythng, you just can't compete with my twisted dreams.

- Kemrain the "I'd Rather Be Sleepng."


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I think I'll pass.  Unfortunately, I have a test then on Fourier Transforms




wow, that actually might be worse....


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That's a relief. I post a whole lot from Wednesday to Friday, then just abotu nothing from Saturday to Tuesday. Because of that, I've avoided PbP games, for fear of pissing folks off.  If that wouldn't happen, though...
> 
> - Kemrain the Wondering if it's Time to PbP.



It's always time to PbP.

Finding a game, nowadays, is hit-or-miss, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> like who??



 Hmmm...I guess whoever uses up the most of ENWorld's bandwidth is its own greatest enemy, so whoever has the most posts.  Not sure who that might be though.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the "I'd Rather Be Sleepng."




With....??


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Riiiiiiiight.  You never post on Tuesday



No, it's against Kemrain's religion.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's always time to PbP.
> 
> Finding a game, nowadays, is hit-or-miss, though.



How do you mean?

- Kemrain the Inquisitive.


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> Warcraft is for losers!!!!



 Hehe. For a moment there, I thought I was reading the battle.net forums. You just need to learn liberally calling anyone who doesn't agree with you 100% a 'n00b' and a 'fag,' and you'll fit in well there. (In battle.net - not EN World, obviously.)


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I guess whoever uses up the most of ENWorld's bandwidth is its own greatest enemy, so whoever has the most posts.  Not sure who that might be though.




I'll find him and ....give him a million dollars


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> wow, that actually might be worse....



 Oh it is....it is...DAMN YOU SYSTEMS AND SIGNALS!  Accursed 6.003...eat them!


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> With....??



I'm open to suggestions, as long as they have an Intelligence and Constitution score.

- Kemrian the Picky.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> Hehe. For a moment there, I thought I was reading the battle.net forums. You'll just need to learn liberally calling anyone who doesn't agree with you 100% a 'n00b' and a 'fag,' and you'll fit in well. (In battle.net - not EN World, obviously.)




I already do that here.....I'm just more polite about it


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Hehe. For a moment there, I thought I was reading the battle.net forums. You just need to learn liberally calling anyone who doesn't agree with you 100% a 'n00b' and a 'fag,' and you'll fit in well there. (In battle.net - not EN World, obviously.)



 What're you talking about, you fag?   You know nothing, you n00b!


----------



## Jdvn1

That's another 100...


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No, it's against Kemrain's religion.



Yes, but I excomunicated msyelf today, so I'm here for y'all.

- Kemrain the Self-Damned.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm open to suggestions, as long as they have an Intelligence and Constitution score.
> 
> - Kemrian the Picky.




wow, lower standards then I was expecting.....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm open to suggestions, as long as they have an Intelligence and Constitution score.
> 
> - Kemrian the Picky.



OK, Warforged it is then.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> How do you mean?
> 
> - Kemrain the Inquisitive.



PbP games have been at a low, recently.  Right now, I think three are recruiting and there are lots of players wanting in.

Last week, maybe one was recruiting.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's another 100...





ya, slowly getting there.....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> wow, lower standards then I was expecting.....



 Yes, but then, we already knew that reptiles were OK.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm open to suggestions, as long as they have an Intelligence and Constitution score.
> 
> - Kemrian the Picky.



Reptiles?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> PbP games have been at a low, recently.  Right now, I think three are recruiting and there are lots of players wanting in.
> 
> Last week, maybe one was recruiting.



 Hmmm...maybe its because DMs have to invest a lot and the players don't as much, so there is always more demand than supply?


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK, Warforged it is then.




they can go all night.....


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What're you talking about, you fag?   You know nothing, you n00b!



Can't we make fun of people for being heterosexual once in a while? I mean, C'mon, you have so many more targets!

- Kemrain the


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Reptiles?



 We've been over this a few hundred posts ago


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm...maybe its because DMs have to invest a lot and the players don't as much, so there is always more demand than supply?





DMs have to invest squat...trust me on that one


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, slowly getting there.....



What's the cap now, again?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> they can go all night.....



 Yes, and it'll work out nicely as a double-date with Jdvn1 and his undead "lady of the night"


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, but then, we already knew that reptiles were OK.



Again?!

Bah!


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Can't we make fun of people for being heterosexual once in a while? I mean, C'mon, you have so many more targets!
> 
> - Kemrain the




shall we call them breeders?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What's the cap now, again?




we have a cap????


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> DMs have to invest squat...trust me on that one



 Really?  As a DM, I've always invested quite a deal in my campaigns, and I figure I invest less than most because I improvise 90% of it.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> wow, lower standards then I was expecting.....





			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK, Warforged it is then.





			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, but then, we already knew that reptiles were OK.





			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Reptiles?



I hate you guys. I really do. <g>

- Kemrian the Liking the Attention Anyways...


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What're you talking about, you fag?   You know nothing, you n00b!



 I'd beat you 1v1 any time, zerg-rushing n00belf abuser.[/battle.net]


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, and it'll work out nicely as a double-date with Jdvn1 and his undead "lady of the night"




its good to see the kids in love and be able to find some one...sniff...its so sweet......


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm...maybe its because DMs have to invest a lot and the players don't as much, so there is always more demand than supply?



Maybe.  I'd DM more games, but I want to get some PbP playing experience first.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> shall we call them breeders?



 Yes, those filthy breeders.  They create dirty little spawn to pollute our world!


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Really?  As a DM, I've always invested quite a deal in my campaigns, and I figure I invest less than most because I improvise 90% of it.





PbP are way different then table top games, they are slow and the DM has plenty of time to improvise not like table top games.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I hate you guys. I really do. <g>
> 
> - Kemrian the Liking the Attention Anyways...



 Awww....We hate you do Kemrain


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I hate you guys. I really do. <g>
> 
> - Kemrian the Liking the Attention Anyways...




it could be worse......


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, and it'll work out nicely as a double-date with Jdvn1 and his undead "lady of the night"



Better than the Lady of Pain.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> its good to see the kids in love and be able to find some one...sniff...its so sweet......



 Yes, it was a match made in Baator.  Or maybe Ravenloft.  ::weeps::


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, those filthy breeders.  They create dirty little spawn to pollute our world!




and they ...hmmm... okay, can't say that without getting banned.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> we have a cap????



I thought there was a cap.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Better than the Lady of Pain.





you dated her too?  she never picked up the check when we were together.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> PbP are way different then table top games, they are slow and the DM has plenty of time to improvise not like table top games.



 If you are a chaotic kind of person, you can improvise at any game.  You should see the crazy hijinks that my players will pull.  If I couldn't improvise, I'd be screwed.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I hate you guys. I really do. <g>
> 
> - Kemrian the Liking the Attention Anyways...



But not reptiles...?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought there was a cap.




there is I think we passed it a few hundred posts ago


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Better than the Lady of Pain.



Find someone who digs her, and I think you've found yoursself a massochist. A very dead massochist.

- Kemrain the


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> you dated her too?  she never picked up the check when we were together.



 My friend who dated her sent me a telepathic message that she was really A-MAZE-ING...and that was right before he disappeared....


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If you are a chaotic kind of person, you can improvise at any game.  You should see the crazy hijinks that my players will pull.  If I couldn't improvise, I'd be screwed.




I know, I'm just saying it is easier to do with PbP


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> you dated her too?  she never picked up the check when we were together.



They never dared to give us a check...


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> there is I think we passed it a few hundred posts ago



So my baby is gonna get shut down? I'll fix that!

- Kemrain the Sneeeaky!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> there is I think we passed it a few hundred posts ago



 Yes.  But we have Crothian on our team, so we have the ability to defeat all caps.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Find someone who digs her, and I think you've found yoursself a massochist. A very dead massochist.
> 
> - Kemrain the





but happy


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So my baby is gonna get shut down? I'll fix that!
> 
> - Kemrain the Sneeeaky!




evebntually, but only if someo9ne notces


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes.  But we have Crothian on our team, so we have the ability to defeat all caps.



EVEN CAPSLOCK?

MWAHAHAHA!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> I know, I'm just saying it is easier to do with PbP



 Ah, by "not like" I thought you meant it was infeasible face-to-face.


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes.  But we have Crothian on our team, so we have the ability to defeat all caps.




even the sacred thread got closed.......


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> EVEN CAPSLOCK?
> 
> MWAHAHAHA!



why yes, we can.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> evebntually, but only if someo9ne notces



And Darkness is playing Warcraft, so...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> even the sacred thread got closed.......



Which sacred thread?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> why yes, we can.



BlAsT, i'Ll HaVe To CoMpRoMiSe.


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, by "not like" I thought you meant it was infeasible face-to-face.




no, I've gamed to long and I know the power of the improvise...one cool thing in PbP is it is not as obvious


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Which sacred thread?



The last huge Hivemind thread.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> They never dared to give us a check...



 They didn't say anything to my friend.  But some weird rebuses appeared in the middle of the air.  So he just walked.


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Which sacred thread?




there is only one sacred thread, it is the thread that started the Hivemind.   It was started by a young yet charming and handsome poster asking a simple wquestion.....


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And Darkness is playing Warcraft, so...



 Not yet.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The last huge Hivemind thread.





Nope not that one....the first one


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So my baby is gonna get shut down? I'll fix that!
> 
> - Kemrain the Sneeeaky!



I think you're too attached to this thread.  Threads are fleeting.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> no, I've gamed to long and I know the power of the improvise...one cool thing in PbP is it is not as obvious



 When I told my newest player how much I'd improvised, he simply refused to believe me and demanded to know where I was hiding the prepared material I'd been using


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> Not yet.




resist it...resist the urge!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> there is only one sacred thread, it is the thread that started the Hivemind.   It was started by a young yet charming and handsome poster asking a simple wquestion.....



You should link that thread in your post.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> there is only one sacred thread, it is the thread that started the Hivemind.   It was started by a young yet charming and handsome poster asking a simple wquestion.....



 OK, so that rules out Crothian.  Maybe it was me in a past life?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> I've had players miss weeks, I don't *sweet* it





Low sugar count there?


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> When I told my newest player how much I'd improvised, he simply refused to believe me and demanded to know where I was hiding the prepared material I'd been using




so, how long have ytou been gaming?


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> resist it...resist the urge!!!



Obey your thirst.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> resist it...resist the urge!!!



 The urge to eat Darkness?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You should link that thread in your post.




I can't link the sacred thread


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> trying, but most of the gamers are well....ummmm...not lean





That's what you get for not trying a variety of sources for meat....


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> resist it...resist the urge!!!



 Heh. I didn't want to interrupt the flow; it's rare these days that we have so many people posting at once.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The urge to eat Darkness?



 The 3.5 PHB spell? Many people hate it.


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Low sugar count there?




now, out of town


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think you're too attached to this thread.  Threads are fleeting.



Not if I can help it!  I just, don't want to see people go their own ways. This is neat, and I'm glad I could actually get a thread to go so long. Without bumping it about 8,000 times, I mean.

- Kemrain the Reasonable, Really.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Heh. I didn't want to interrupt the flow; it's rare these days that we have so many people posting at once.



Yes!  The Hivemind is healthy for EN World!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> so, how long have ytou been gaming?



 Probably not as long as the rest of you.  A bit shy of 10 years.  My only good skill is my improvisation skill, that and speed.  Well, and some of my players say that they like my way of dealing with rules and the way the NPCs interact with the PCs and the world, but that's about it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hahaha.  Very true, but not true for me.  People constantly tell me to eat more.





Better watch out or Crothian will be at your door with a knife and fork.... and a huge grin on his oozy face.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Not if I can help it!  I just, don't want to see people go their own ways. This is neat, and I'm glad I could actually get a thread to go so long. Without bumping it about 8,000 times, I mean.
> 
> - Kemrain the Reasonable, Really.



Well, it'll happen again.  It never ends.  The Hivemind is Eternal.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> Heh. I didn't want to interrupt the flow; it's rare these days that we have so many people posting at once.




don't I know it


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> The 3.5 PHB spell? Many people hate it.



 Me too.  I'd be glad if Crothian ate it!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's what you get for not trying a variety of sources for meat....



Gamers aren't part of a complete breakfast?


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Probably not as long as the rest of you.  A bit shy of 10 years.  My only good skill is my improvisation skill, that and speed.  Well, and some of my players say that they like my way of dealing with rules and the way the NPCs interact with the PCs and the world, but that's about it.




so, your what in your early 20's??


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> excellent, I can fit you in next tHursday for dinner.....




Nevermind the warning Rystil. Too late now for you!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, it'll happen again.  It never ends.  The Hivemind is Eternal.



 It is the Hivemind that doesn't end, yes it goes on and on my friend.  Some people started posting to it not knowing what it was, and they'll continue posting here forever just because....


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Me too.  I'd be glad if Crothian ate it!




i don't eat my books.....I draw the line there


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It is the Hivemind that doesn't end, yes it goes on and on my friend.  Some people started posting to it not knowing what it was, and they'll continue posting here forever just because....



... Don't you get that song in my head...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> so, your what in your early 20's??



 Does that count 20 itself?  I guess that it would.


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It is the Hivemind that doesn't end, yes it goes on and on my friend.  Some people started posting to it not knowing what it was, and they'll continue posting here forever just because....




the hivemind always is and always will be


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> i don't eat my books.....I draw the line there



Yeah, do you know where they've _been_?


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Does that count 20 itself?  I guess that it would.





wow, youngins abound.....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> i don't eat my books.....I draw the line there



 Aha, that's why you said books were your weakness a few days ago!  Now I know how to protect myself!


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, do you know where they've _been_?





yes


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> the hivemind always is and always will be



Although I think this thread is about to end...


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Aha, that's why you said books were your weakness a few days ago!  Now I know how to protect myself!





ya, give me your books and you will be fine


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> the hivemind always is and always will be



Indeed. A new thread is already waiting...


----------

